# The Official "Little Guys" Discussion Thread



## sugarshane_24

Are they running put of challengers now?

As per philboxing, Estrada will defend his titles against Froilan Saludar.

I'm a Saludar fan ever since he was a 6 rounder, but he will be way over his head in this one. He got KO'd by Arroyo who can't even get past Ruenroeng. And he has not registered any significant win after the loss.

I'm still hoping my boy can pull off the unthinkable.


----------



## Zopilote

Was hoping for ConcepciÃ³n, or even Arroyo. This is pretty underwhelming


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Was hoping for ConcepciÃ³n, or even Arroyo. This is pretty underwhelming


Gonzalez-Estrada 2 is not getting any closer.
Rumor has it, Inoue is seriously injured.
Add in, Mayweather still pretending to be a heterosexual.

Future suddenly looks bleak.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Gonzalez-Estrada 2 is not getting any closer.
> Rumor has it, Inoue is seriously injured.
> Add in, Mayweather still pretending to be a heterosexual.
> 
> Future suddenly looks bleak.


:verysad


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> :verysad


Saludar has withdrawn from the fight.

Carlos Cuadras will face El Nica in April.

Cuadras is a better boxer, kid got some skills and can move (a bit too much even), he's a favourite to win this one but he ain't no new Estrada despite his nice looking record.

He should have rematched Srisaket who was channelling the spirit of Kaoasai in there - attacking relentlessly, throwing brutal punches to the body (Cuadras got badly hurt in the 7th round) and breaking Cuadras down.

The stoppage was legit and Cuadras was winning but that butt almost saved Cuadras from the horrors of the later rounds, as he was clearly losing control of the fight and Srisaket only got stronger as the fight progressed.

As Mikey Garcia would put it: "Forget about Srisaket, Carlos, move on and never look back."


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Saludar has withdrawn from the fight.
> 
> Carlos Cuadras will face El Nica in April.
> 
> Cuadras is a better boxer, kid got some skills and can move (a bit too much even), he's a favourite to win this one but he ain't no new Estrada despite his nice looking record.
> 
> He should have rematched Srisaket who was channelling the spirit of Kaoasai in there - attacking relentlessly, throwing brutal punches to the body (Cuadras got badly hurt in the 7th round) and breaking Cuadras down.
> 
> The stoppage was legit and Cuadras was winning but that butt almost saved Cuadras from the horrors of the later rounds, as he was clearly losing control of the fight and Srisaket only got stronger as the fight progressed.
> 
> As Mikey Garcia would put it: "Forget about Srisaket, Carlos, move on and never look back."


Was hoping to see Cuadras vs Inoue sometime in the future, sucks about Inoue's injury tho.

El Nica vs Cuadras should be fun tho.


----------



## Kingboxer

I haven't watched anything of Cuadras yet, I'll try and check out the fight with Srisaket. Good to see Concepcion back in the mix and super fly as a whole pick up some steam recently.



Lester1583 said:


> Saludar has withdrawn from the fight.


That's a bit of a shame. I actually get a kick out of Estrada's mission of taking out every Filipino contender around these weights. Saludar would've been his 5th since he won the title. I guess it's a way of payback for Viloria's rampage through Mexico pre-JFE.

By the way, what was people's opinions on Estrada's last one vs Alvarez?, I haven't come across any talk about it since it happened.

I was hungover and tired when I watched it so I can't remember the details or the score I had, but I honestly thought it was a bad performance on Estrada's part. I thought he looked slow and his combinations didn't have the sharpness as per usual. Easily the hardest fight he's had since Gonzalez imo, atleast with Melindo he had the late round rally to set things straight.


----------



## King Horse

Kingboxer said:


> By the way, what was people's opinions on Estrada's last one vs Alvarez?, I haven't come across any talk about it since it happened.
> 
> I was hungover and tired when I watched it so I can't remember the details or the score I had, but I honestly thought it was a bad performance on Estrada's part. I thought he looked slow and his combinations didn't have the sharpness as per usual. Easily the hardest fight he's had since Gonzalez imo, atleast with Melindo he had the late round rally to set things straight.


Estrada looked awful in his last fight except for the last round when he seemed to come to life and he was his regular self. It was pretty weird.

If he had lost the last round then I think I would have had it a draw, so he was pretty bad that night.


----------



## Kingboxer

King Horse said:


> Estrada looked awful in his last fight except for the last round when he seemed to come to life and he was his regular self. It was pretty weird.


Yeah, it was a hell of alot closer than the scorecards showed.

Same with Melindo fight actually, I thought it was close to even before Estrada pulled away in the championship rounds, despite the judges having it a near shut out on the cards IIRC.

Difference between those fights though is I thought both Milan and JFE came out looking good, where as here Joebert did do better than expected but Estrada just looked flatout poor.


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


> By the way, what was people's opinions on Estrada's last one vs Alvarez?, I haven't come across any talk about it since it happened.
> 
> I was hungover and tired when I watched it so I can't remember the details or the score I had, but I honestly thought it was a bad performance on Estrada's part. I thought he looked slow and his combinations didn't have the sharpness as per usual. Easily the hardest fight he's had since Gonzalez imo, atleast with Melindo he had the late round rally to set things straight.





Lester1583 said:


> Gotta say, even though Estrada looked uncharacteristically sluggish and not as sharp as always, credit has to be given to Joebert - it was his superior foot speed that made Estrada look like an old Marquez.
> 
> Does this fight remind you of anything, by the way?
> A fast southpaw Filipino and a counterpunching Mexican.
> The fight looked like a carbon copy of the famous rivalry at times.





Lester1583 said:


> By the way, I don't think this fight is indicative of how R.Gonzalez.-Estrada 2 would play out.
> 
> You know the usual talk after unconvincing performances - "Damn, Roman's been looking beastly lately, he would destroy Estrada who looked shit against some no-name!"
> 
> Juanito clearly struggled with foot speed, in-and-out movement and a light-pac style of Joebert - Gonzalez fights nothing like that.
> 
> It's still the most anticipated fight of 2015.
> 
> Gonzalez is the favorite but by a slight margin.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

inoue is to be back in august & will probable fight the winner of the eliminator between Warlito Parrenas & Jamie Conlon in april/may 

Cuadas is promated by the same people as Gonzalez & Inoue

I though Estrada was to have a rematch with Viloria


----------



## boxing prospect

Stephen H\sson said:


> inoue is to be back in august & will probable fight the winner of the eliminator between Warlito Parrenas & Jamie Conlon in april/may
> 
> Cuadas is promated by the same people as Gonzalez & Inoue
> 
> I though Estrada was to have a rematch with Viloria


Inoue isn't promoted by the same people. Inoue us with Ohashi while Gonzalez and Cuadras are Teiken. Ohashi and Teiken do have a very good working relationship though.


----------



## Kingboxer

Lester1583 said:


> .


Ah, must've missed that thread. Good posts as always.

I agree with you, this fight doesn't do much harm for Estrada's image to me. I just think it was an off night at a new weight (I'm probably wrong about that)) against an opponent he knew nothing about, and maybe a style factor like you said.

I'm just disappointed he isn't looking like the Estrada of the Viloria fight everytime he steps into the ring, but it's only natural to have the odd flat performance considering his competition in his reign so far has been consistently solid (alot better than Roman's) and fairly varied stylistically.

And yes, one off performance and a new hotshot popping up in Inoue doesn't change the fact that Estrada-Gonzalez 2 is still THE fight to make in boxing.


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


> I just think it was an off night at a new weight (I'm probably wrong about that))


Estrada came in at 114,6 pounds - over the flyweight limit.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Inoue vs Jamie Conlan???


LOLOLOL


----------



## Kingboxer

Lester1583 said:


> Estrada came in at 114,6 pounds - over the flyweight limit.


Yeah, just ain't sure if he's fought at the super fly limit in the past, like when he fought Zurdito Sanchez on that reality show-thing.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

What other world champions does the Ohashi stable have


----------



## Zopilote

@Kingboxer

Alvarez had a very tricky and awkward style that JFE had never dealt with before. I thought he won clearly but didn't look good doing it. He'll be alright, that fight will serve him as good experience. I agree with you regarding his solid opposition he's had, and its great that he's been dealing with different styles, it can only give him great experience, he's still pretty young. Viloria has been his best performance to date undoubtedly, but he looked excellent against Segura too.


----------



## boxing prospect

Stephen H\sson said:


> What other world champions does the Ohashi stable have


Ayaka Miyao, WBA atomweight. 
They also manage Yaegashi, Takuma, Go Onaga, Satoshi Hosono, Ryuji Hard, Ryo Matsumoto, Seiichi Okada and Takuma Inoue.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Viloria has been his best performance to date undoubtedly, but he looked excellent against Segura too.


I thought Estrada looked his best against Segura.
Although that might have been due to the flattering style of his opponent and general wear and tear of Segura.
Still I thought Estrada has reached a new level of Marquezness but then he disappointed in the next one.

Personally, I'm not ready to call Estrada a *very* good fighter, the same goes to Gonzalez - not ready to call him a great fighter just yet.

That's why I think the rematch is important - Estrada clearly has improved, Gonzalez has been unstoppable lately.
The first fight was inconclusive for both fighters - Estrada was inexperienced and his style gave Gonzalez big problems - but at the same time Gonzalez probably wasn't expecting a fighter of Estrada's calibur.
Either Chocolol separates himself from the obviously good Estrada and makes a statement or he continues to live in the shadow of Finito.

Inoue I'm not counting - he can't hide from El Nica forever.
The end is near for him.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> I thought Estrada looked his best against Segura.
> Although that might have been due to the flattering style of his opponent and general wear and tear of Segura.
> Still I thought Estrada has reached a new level of Marquezness but then he disappointed in the next one.
> 
> Personally, I'm not ready to call Estrada a *very* good fighter, the same goes to Gonzalez - not ready to call him a great fighter just yet.
> 
> That's why I think the rematch is important - Estrada clearly has improved, Gonzalez has been unstoppable lately.
> The first fight was inconclusive for both fighters - Estrada was inexpeienced and his style gave Gonzalez big problems - but at the same time Gonzalez probably wasn't expecting a fighter of Estrada's calibur.
> Either Chocolol separates himself from the obviously good Estrada and makes a statement or he continues to live in the shadow of Finito.
> 
> Inoue I'm not counting - he can't hide from El Nica forever.
> The end is near for him.


Personally, I think Choco and Gallo are made for each other..I think we see another close one if they fight again; We might just have an ATG series ahead for us..at least that's how I feel about that..

As for Inoue and Nica..:ibutt x 234566778765

That would be an apocolyptic match up!!!


----------



## Brickfists

Hopefully the rumors of HBO getting involved in Gonzalez and this division are true so these fighters get the kind of money and respect they deserve. Oh and Gonzalez vs Estrada 2 happens soon.


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


> I actually get a kick out of Estrada's mission of taking out every Filipino contender around these weights. Saludar would've been his 5th since he won the title.


Fear not, Estrada will not rest untill every single filipino looks like Bobby Pacquiao - sad and forgotten.

Estrada will face Rommel Asenjo on March 28 in Mexico.

Estrada promised to kill Manny last.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Fear not, Estrada will not rest untill every single filipino looks like Bobby Pacquiao - sad and forgotten.
> 
> Estrada will face Rommel Asenjo on March 28 in Mexico.
> 
> Estrada promised to kill Manny last.


:ibutt

Estrada doing more Filipino hunting!


----------



## Flea Man

Lester is the best.


----------



## Zopilote

@Lester1583

How about that Estrada fight this past Saturday!?


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> How about that Estrada fight this past Saturday!?


Estrada's opponent was literally a midget (a filipino again) - hopelessly overmatched.

But Estrada looked sharp and accurate - no signs of the previous fight's sluggishness - no worse than Chocolol in his latest stay-busy fight.

I've heard rumors of the Viloria rematch - personally I'm not interested in watching it again.

Wouldn't mind seeing against Ruenroeng - it's a harder fight for Estrada than for Gonzalez due to styles - Amnat would be JF's Norwood/John, so it would be interesting to see him dealing with that kind of style.

McWilliams is a guraranteed action fight for Estrada.

Or maybe even test his strength against JUAN CARLOS REVECO.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Estrada's opponent was literally a midget (a filipino again) - hopelessly overmatched.
> 
> But Estrada looked sharp and accurate - no signs of the previous fight's sluggishness - no worse than Chocolol in his latest stay-busy fight.
> 
> I've heard rumors of the Viloria rematch - personally I'm not interested in watching it again.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing against Ruenroeng - it's a harder fight for Estrada than for Gonzalez due to styles - Amnat would be JF's Norwood/John, so it would be interesting to see him dealing with that kind of style.
> 
> McWilliams is a guraranteed action fight for Estrada.
> 
> Or maybe even test his strength against JUAN CARLOS REVECO.


Reveco-Ioka winner would be lovely. Ruenroeng and Arroyo are fine choices too. Not interested in a Viloria rematch at all neither.


----------



## McGrain

Yeah, I love Estrada but he's going to get his head kicked in.


----------



## McGrain

Lester1583 said:


> I thought Estrada looked his best against Segura.
> Although that might have been due to the flattering style of his opponent and general wear and tear of Segura.
> Still I thought Estrada has reached a new level of Marquezness but then he disappointed in the next one.
> 
> Personally, I'm not ready to call Estrada a *very* good fighter, the same goes to Gonzalez - not ready to call him a great fighter just yet.
> 
> That's why I think the rematch is important - Estrada clearly has improved, Gonzalez has been unstoppable lately.
> The first fight was inconclusive for both fighters - Estrada was inexpeienced and his style gave Gonzalez big problems - but at the same time Gonzalez probably wasn't expecting a fighter of Estrada's calibur.
> Either Chocolol separates himself from the obviously good Estrada and makes a statement or he continues to live in the shadow of Finito.
> 
> Inoue I'm not counting - he can't hide from El Nica forever.
> The end is near for him.


Right on. Except I think Estrada is really good.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Was hoping for ConcepciÃ³n


- Mexico is a country of great champions and the people are very friendly, unfortunately, they will be left without a champion. Carlos Cuadras is no match for my power and will eventually fall to my feet.









Thus spake El Nica.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> - Mexico is a country of great champions and the people are very friendly, unfortunately, they will be left without a champion. Carlos Cuadras is no match for my power and will eventually fall to my feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus spake El Nica.


Cuadras-Nica this weekend!! :ibutt

Should be a great scrap!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Cuadras-Nica this weekend!! :ibutt
> Should be a great scrap!


I'd prefer him to be facing someone more mexican, to be honest.

Cuadras can move and can box a bit.

And I don't want to see none of that Floyd-shit in an El Nica fight and neither does El Nica.

Still, it's a Concepcion fight - meaning anyone who's not watching it is a closet homosexual.

Or maybe even a Wlad fan.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> I'd prefer him to be facing someone more mexican, to be honest.
> 
> Cuadras can move and can box a bit.
> 
> And I don't want to see none of that Floyd-shit in an El Nica fight and neither does El Nica.
> 
> Still, it's a Concepcion fight - meaning anyone who's not watching it is a closet homosexual.
> 
> Or maybe even a Wlad fan.


:rofl I hear ya!

I would have still liked Chocolatito-Nica!!

That would have been apocolyptic!!! :ibutt


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> I would have still liked Chocolatito-Nica!!


Remember who gave Gonzalez one of his hardest fights?
Chango Vargas.

Remember what happened to Chango when he met El Nica?
Exactly.

Chocolol doesn't want to face his fears.
He's not ready yet.

Will he ever be?
Will he?


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Remember who gave Gonzalez one of his hardest fights?
> Chango Vargas.
> 
> Remember what happened to Chango when he met El Nica?
> Exactly.
> 
> Chocolol doesn't want face his fears.
> He's not ready yet.
> 
> Will he ever be?
> Will he?


Yea I remember Chango giving Choco problems..at that time, the fight to make was Segura-Gonzalez, and people started giving Segura more of a chance due to how the Gonzalez-Vargas fight went.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Could Estrada fight viloria next in Macau in July


----------



## Zopilote

Stephen H\sson said:


> Could Estrada fight viloria next in Macau in July


Hopefully no.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Personally, I think Choco and Gallo are made for each other..I think we see another close one if they fight again; We might just have an ATG series ahead for us..at least that's how I feel about that..


Chocolol-Estrada is one of the best (if not the) high-level fights of the last 5-10 years.

It's a modern-day classic.
Not recognized as such cuz of obscurity and general negligence of the lighter weights.

It has that right mix of skill, competitiveness, ebb and flow, stylistical compatibility and non-stop action - the same qualities that elevated Barrera-Morales rivalry to the legendary status.

And it's as rewatchable.
Unlike many other modern FOTY-candidates that lose their luster/initial excitement over time.

Pac-Marquez first two fights were like that, El Feo-Griffith, G.Roman-Laciar, etc.

That's a pretty high praise for active fighters - let's hope they won't end up being another flavour of the month fighters.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Chocolol-Estrada is one of the best (if not the) high-level fights of the last 5-10 years.
> 
> It's a modern-day classic.
> Not recognized as such cuz of obscurity and general negligence of the lighter weights.
> 
> It has that right mix of skill, competitiveness, ebb and flow, stylistical compatibility and non-stop action - the same qualities that elevated Barrera-Morales rivalry to the legendary status.
> 
> And it's as rewatchable.
> Unlike many other modern FOTY-candidates that lose their luster/initial excitement over time.
> 
> Pac-Marquez first two fights were like that, El Feo-Griffith, G.Roman-Laciar, etc.
> 
> That's a pretty high praise for active fighters - let's hope they won't end up being another flavour of the month fighters.


Yup :good

And they're currently the two top fighters in arguably the best division in the sport today. :deal

I'm really hoping Chocolol fights Ruenroeng after he gets past Sosa (which he definitely should) so he can have both the WBC and IBF while Gallo has the WBA/WBO, both coming into their rematch. Would be an EPIC rematch for all the marbels at 112lbs!


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


> Cuadras





Zopilote said:


> Nica!! apocolyptic!!! :ibutt


El Nica-Cuadras weigh-in:





Prediction - Burning, Death, Destructiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan:ibutt


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> El Nica-Cuadras weigh-in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction - Burning, Death, Destructiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan:ibutt


:ibutt


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Saldivar KO5 Chavez via body shot.


As we've expected - Cuadras was just too big, too fast, too skillful and too un-mexican for the naively brave Concepcion.

El Nica proved once again that he's cut from the same cloth as fighters like Margarito - impossible to discourage, impossible to break down mentally.
His handlers are wasting his Gatti-potential - he should be facing McWilliams Arroyo or Segura - these are guaranteed FOTY.

Cuadras is an ok fighter - although his power is not as good as his record would indicate, he can box and can move quite good.
I don't like that he backs up too much though - almost to the point of reducing himself to a mere mover - he did that against Srisaket which was understandable, but he also moved almost non-stop against the smaller, outclassed Concepcion which is slightly worrying - although maybe it was due to the threat of El Nica's power.
Would be nice to see him against Srisaket again or other champions - the kid is ready for the big time.

Here's the fight in a stream quality:


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> As we've expected - Cuadras was just too big, too fast, too skillful and too un-mexican for the naively brave Concepcion.
> 
> El Nica proved once again that he's cut from the same cloth as fighters like Margarito - impossible to discourage, impossible to break down mentally.
> His handlers are wasting his Gatti-potential - he should be facing McWilliams Arroyo or Segura - these are guaranteed FOTY.
> 
> Cuadras is an ok fighter - although his power is not as good as his record would indicate, he can box and can move quite good.
> I don't like that he backs up too much though - almost to the point of reducing himself to a mere mover - he did that against Srisaket which was understandable, but he also moved almost non-stop against the smaller, outclassed Concepcion which is slightly worrying - although maybe it was due to the threat of El Nica's power.
> Would be nice to see him against Srisaket again or other champions - the kid is ready for the big time.
> 
> Here's the fight in a stream quality:


Good shit, Lester my dude!

I'll give this a watch here in a bit :good


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Good shit


Cuadras says he's willing to travel to Japan to face Inoue.

Principe's gonna hentai that ass!:ibutt


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Cuadras says he's willing to travel to Japan to face Inoue.
> 
> Principe's gonna hentai that ass!:ibutt


:yep

I don't know man..Inoue is a bad dude..


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> I don't know man..Inoue is a bad dude..


Cuadras has been tested by El Nica and survived.

Principe chews steelgum and bends horseshoes with his cock.

Rumors floating about Inoue trying to commit harakiri after he had read today's news.

He's been saved by Yamanaka who adviced Naoya to change his gender to male instead.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Cuadras has been tested by El Nica and survived.
> 
> Principe chews steelgum and bends horseshoes with his cock.
> 
> Rumors floating about Inoue trying to commit harakiri after he read today's news.
> 
> He's been saved by Yamanaka who adviced Naoya to change his gender to male instead.


:rofl

Regardless, I'd really like to see that fight..should determine who's THE man at SuperFly eh?


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Regardless, I'd really like to see that fight..should determine who's THE man at SuperFly eh?


No.

Regardless of the weight, you can't be considered the best until you faced...

JUAN CARLOS REVECO.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> No.
> 
> Regardless of the weight, you can't be considered the best until you faced...
> 
> JUAN CARLOS REVECO.


Ioka about to take that task! :deal


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Ioka about to take that task! :deal


Ioka is finished - Ruenrouneng reduced him to pokemon.

He's gonna get reveco'd.

Only Estrada is man enough to stop him.

Just needs someone to tell him Reveco is a filipino and his ass is grass.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Ioka is finished - Ruenrouneng reduced him to pokemon.
> 
> He's gonna get reveco'd.
> 
> Only Estrada is man enough to stop him.
> 
> Just needs someone to tell him Reveco is a filipino and his ass is grass.


:yep

Im hoping the winner of that fight gets a shot at Estrada! :good


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Im hoping the winner of that fight gets a shot at Estrada! :good


Estrada should've been born redheaded, big and limited - he'd be a P4P fighter by now.

Not just some guy discussed by us two in a bogo-forsaken thread.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Estrada should've been born redheaded, big and limited - he'd be a P4P fighter by now.
> 
> Not just some guy discussed by us two in a bogo-forsaken thread.


Ain't that the truth.. :verysad


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> the truth


Arce on Carbajal's power:



> â€œWhenever he hit me it hurt. The jab hurt my hands. (Arce mimics catching Carbajalâ€™s punches on the gloves, grimacing) Ouch, ouch. His hands were like steel. Carbajalâ€™s punches were like being hit by a steel bar. I remember every punch he gave me in the 11 rounds â€¦ Donaire is very fast, very explosive and Jhonny is very hard, very strong, different punches. Carbajal is the strongest.â€


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> Arce on Carbajal's power:


Weird that he didn't mention Darchinyan.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Weird that he didn't mention Darchinyan.


He mentioned Darchinyan as the strongest fighter he's ever faced.


----------



## dyna

All those names people never even heard off.
Sometimes I wonder if these fighters ever existed at all and that this whole low-weight division talk is just one big joke.

How the fuck are you even supposed to pronounce "Thangthong Kiattaweesuk"


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> How the fuck are you even supposed to pronounce "Thangthong Kiattaweesuk"


You don't pronounce it.

It just hits you in your face one day.

And you die smiling.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Ioka about to take that task! :deal


He's fighting tomorrow.

JUAN CARLOS REVECO.

McWilliams destroyed some poor guy recently.
Kid's got power - but what about his balls says El Nica.

McJoe had been removed from being Inoue's mandatory for no reason at all.
They're protecting anime-boy already.

Don't tell anybody, but I know for a fact that Cuadras is heading towards Japan right now.
Dressed as a ninja, on a small fishing boat.
Estrada sent him.
He wants to bring this bitch to Estadio Azteca and bukkake his sugar ass in front of thousands of blood-thirsty spectators.
And then feed him to Chavezito.
Literally.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> He's fighting tomorrow.
> 
> JUAN CARLOS REVECO.
> 
> McWilliams destroyed some poor guy recently.
> Kid's got power - but what about his balls says El Nica.
> 
> McJoe had been removed from being Inoue's mandatory for no reason at all.
> They're protecting anime-boy already.
> 
> Don't tell anybody, but I know for a fact that Cuadras is heading towards Japan right now.
> Dressed as a ninja, on a small fishing boat.
> Estrada sent him.
> He wants to bring this bitch to Estadio Azteca and bukkake his sugar ass in front of thousands of blood-thirsty spectators.
> And then feed him to Chavezito.
> Literally.


:rofl

As for Reveco-Ioka :ibutt

Have the winner face Estrada! :ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


> If only Inoue could die in Cuadras' arms...





Zopilote said:


> Reveco-Ioka







Barely scraped past a shot JUAN CARLOS REVECO.

Ioka is finished.

I expect him to retire tomorrow.

He'd be alright though.

I've heard he's always dreamed of working as a mannequin in a dildo-shop.

@dkos


----------



## dkos

Lester1583 said:


> Barely scraped past a shot JUAN CARLOS REVECO.
> 
> Ioka is finished.
> 
> I expect him to retire tomorrow.
> 
> He'd be alright though.
> 
> I've heard he's always dreamed of working as a mannequin in a dildo-shop.
> 
> @dkos


Yes.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Barely scraped past a shot JUAN CARLOS REVECO.
> 
> Ioka is finished.
> 
> I expect him to retire tomorrow.
> 
> He'd be alright though.
> 
> I've heard he's always dreamed of working as a mannequin in a dildo-shop.
> 
> @dkos


Ah..I'll have to check this out later after I get off work.

None the less, bring on Estrada-Ioka!! :ibutt


----------



## Stephen H\sson

what about Estrada v viloria rematch in macao in july ifAmnat Ruenroeng should beat John Casimero Ioka wants a rematch which would probably take place on new years eve


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Estrada's best performance is yet to come - the shocking destruction of Chocolol!





Lester1583 said:


> On the undercard of a brutal career-ending beating of Inoue at the hands of Principe Cuadras!





Zopilote said:


> :ibutt


Cuadras has said that he wants to bath Chocolol.

IN HIS OWN BLOOD!!!



Kingboxer said:


> I dream of Principe...





Lester1583 said:


> As we've expected - Cuadras was just too big, too fast, too skillful and too un-mexican for the naively brave Concepcion.
> 
> Cuadras is an ok fighter - although his power is not as good as his record would indicate, he can box and can move quite good.
> I don't like that he backs up too much though - almost to the point of reducing himself to a mere mover - he did that against Srisaket which was understandable, but he also moved almost non-stop against the smaller, outclassed Concepcion which is slightly worrying - although maybe it was due to the threat of El Nica's power.


Have watched some of Cuadras' early fights.

He was actually a typical mexican pressure fighter early in his career - none of that movement.
Maybe the Garcia knockdown changed his mindset.

Principe is following in Sanchez's footsteps - from a predictable come-forward boxer-puncher to a thinking moving counterpuncher.

Hentai Inoue is doomed.


----------



## sugarshane_24

@Bogotazo, you think it's better we get this renamed or so? Like the "official lower weight fighters thread" or sumthing?

Seems like that's where this thread has gone


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Inoue and Gonzalez fuck up anyone mentioned in this thread.

Reveco, Estrada, Cuadras, Ioka they can all get it

Not Ruenroeng though, he wins a split decision over any man on the planet.

2 tricky 2 thai


----------



## sugarshane_24

Unknown Poster said:


> Inoue and Gonzalez fuck up anyone mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Reveco, Estrada, Cuadras, Ioka they can all get it
> 
> Not Ruenroeng though, he wins a split decision over any man on the planet.
> 
> 2 tricky 2 thai


If I remember correctly Casimero is slated to challenge Ruenroeng. I hope Jhonriel has something in his bag.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

sugarshane_24 said:


> If I remember correctly Casimero is slated to challenge Ruenroeng. I hope Jhonriel has something in his bag.


That's at the end of next month, great fight imo, haven't seen anything of Casimero but I hear he's rated quite highly.

Hopefully Ruenroeng pulls it off and then he is imo the third man in a really strong division, his record then will be very good considering he doesn't get talked about much despite pulling off a couple of big upsets and being hell to figure out.

.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Unknown Poster said:


> That's at the end of next month, great fight imo, haven't seen anything of Casimero but I hear he's rated quite highly.
> 
> Hopefully Ruenroeng pulls it off and then he is imo the third man in a really strong division, his record then will be very good considering he doesn't get talked about much despite pulling off a couple of big upsets and being hell to figure out.
> 
> .


Casimero a bit underrated on his own right. But yeah, he can pull it off provided he has the right gameplan.

I agree with you man. Love him or hate him. Ruenroeng is slowly turning into Miguel Vazquez. Not exciting but very difficult to figure out.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Sadness


The hard-punching prospect-contender with a great-looking record (22-0 (20KO's)) Adrian Estrella got tarver'd this weekend by unheralded Sonsona.

Filipino revenge:





- Knocked out by buboy's daughter. Is he even a Mexican?









- Inexcusable sucktitude.









- I'm gonna strangle this punk with my bare hands.









- What's gonna happen to Mexicio?









- No hope...









- How about Canelo?!!!









- I was born re...









- Shut the fuck up, bitch!









- Can we all get along?









- Ok, I've had it. Prepare your ass.









- ...

























- Silence. His Textbookness wishes to speak.









- 4 weight champion!!!









- Rape him, Ike.









- How many times?









- Make it 4.









- Proceed, Grand Master.









- There is one. He will be the saviour of Mexico. 









- Who?! Tell us who?!!









???























to be continued...


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The hard-punching prospect-contender with a great-looking record (22-0 (20KO's)) Adrian Estrella got tarver'd this weekend by unheralded Sonsona.
> 
> Filipino revenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Knocked out by buboy's daughter. Is he even a Mexican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Inexcusable sucktitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I'm gonna strangle this punk with my bare hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - What's gonna happen to Mexicio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - No hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - How about Canelo?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I was born re...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Shut the fuck up, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Can we all get along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ok, I've had it. Prepare your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Silence. His Textbookness wishes to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 4 weight champion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rape him, Ike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - How many times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Make it 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Proceed, Grand Master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - There is one. He will be the saviour of Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Who?! Tell us who?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be continued...


:rofl:rofl:rofl

Just brilliant!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Vengeance. I demand vengeance.





Lester1583 said:


> He should have rematched Srisaket who was channelling the spirit of Kaoasai in there - attacking relentlessly, throwing brutal punches to the body (Cuadras got badly hurt in the 7th round) and breaking Cuadras down.
> 
> The stoppage was legit and Cuadras was winning but that butt almost saved Cuadras from the horrors of the later rounds, as he was clearly losing control of the fight and Srisaket only got stronger as the fight progressed.


Srisaket just destroyed Sugar Salgado in an eliminator - he's now set to face Cuadras next: 





Ungrateful bellboy - he's just signed his own death warrant.

Principe spared Sri's worthless life and this is how he pays him back?
By questioning his P4P-status?

What arrogance.

Justice will be swift.

Punishment is death.

Via humiliating over-the-top gory KO.

There will be blood everywhere.

Srisaket's remains will be sent to Japan.

Just to cheer sobbering Hentai Inoue up.

To let him know that dying is not that hard.

- Or is it?


----------



## Lester1583

Kosei Tanaka's title winning performance:





Still a work in progress, a bit sloppy at times, some unnecessary movement, not pacing himself well, not a particularly hard puncher but good handspeed, can move, nice punch variety, not stiff and obviously properly schooled.

All in all, a pretty good performance for a 4 fight novice.

@dkos
@Kingboxer
@Flea Man


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Cheers for posting that, will watch it tonight hopefully, on the bits i've seen of Tanaka so far I don't rate him quite as highly as some, although he's a great prospect and winning a belt that early at that age is a fantastic achievment


----------



## Kingboxer

Lester1583 said:


> Kosei Tanaka's title winning performance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress, a bit sloppy at times, some unnecessary movement, not pacing himself well, not a particularly hard puncher but good handspeed, can move, nice punch variety, not stiff and obviously properly schooled.
> 
> All in all, a pretty good performance for a 4 fight novice.
> 
> @dkos
> @Kingboxer
> @Flea Man


Just watched it.

You pretty much nailed everything in your post. Very good performance from Tanaka all things considered, and a fun little fight despite being onesided.

The kid definitely has alot of potential but he still has some ways to go. Fortunately for him, with 105 being as weak as it is, jumping straight into the title picture doesn't automatically have him running into a slew of tough contenders right off the bat, so he should get the fights that, much like this one, if not push him hard they will atleast give him the experience he very much needs and help him iron a few things out before he inevitably moves up to the tougher divisions.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Another hot matchup on the horizon. Zolani Tete vacated the ibf strap and now McJoe Arroyo and Arthur Villanueva will duke it out.

Venue planned to be in the US.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Vargas-Martinez


There is a talk of Salido-R.Martinez rematch.

But.

F. Vargas is Miura's mandatory.

Sooner or later El Bandido will find them all and then...


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> There is a talk of Salido-R.Martinez rematch.
> 
> But.
> 
> F. Vargas is Miura's mandatory.
> 
> Sooner or later El Bandido will find them all and then...


Isn't Vargas mandatory for the WBO belt as well??


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Isn't Vargas mandatory for the WBO belt as well??


He is.

The real most ducked fighter of modern boxing.


----------



## Lester1583

The art of fighting without fighting.

Ruenroeng - Casimero:





A performance of the year candidate.

@*Kingboxer*
@*dkos*
@*Flea Man*


----------



## Lester1583

Knockout Walmart demolished undefeated challenger Alexis Diaz and solidified himself as a major player in the "I'm into kinky midget stuff" division:





@Flea Man
@dkos
@Kingboxer


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## ElKiller

IF Cuadras keeps winning this can be a mini-Super fight by next year.


----------



## Zopilote

ElKiller said:


> IF Cuadras keeps winning this can be a mini-Super fight by next year.


Cuadras-Inoue vs Estrada-Gonzalez 2

Winners face off.
Make that shit happen! :ibutt


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> The art of fighting without fighting.
> 
> Ruenroeng - Casimero:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A performance of the year candidate.
> 
> @*Kingboxer*
> @*dkos*
> @*Flea Man*


UFC fighters aint got nothing on Amnat.


----------



## ElKiller

Zopilote said:


> Cuadras-Inoue vs Estrada-Gonzalez 2
> 
> Winners face off.
> Make that shit happen! :ibutt


Add Ruenroeng( I want to see who takes that 0) to that mix and we have some great possibilities for the next couple of years.

Speaking of little guys, a quick reminder that Guevara/Lopez should be a good fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Guys, don't miss Pedro Guevara/Ganigan Lopez coming up this weekend! Guevara is easily a hot (no ****) fighter to watch right now. Guy has been on a mean streak. @Lester1583


----------



## Mexi-Box

ElKiller said:


> Add Ruenroeng( I want to see who takes that 0) to that mix and we have some great possibilities for the next couple of years.
> 
> Speaking of little guys, a quick reminder that Guevara/Lopez should be a good fight.


I couldn't finish watching his fight against Casimiero. That was awful.


----------



## ElKiller

Yeah, he could be a stinker that's why I'm curious to see how some of the afourmentioned guys handle him.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Hey allow me to add, there is Warlito Farenas vs David Carmona this weekend too.

Farenas is a very watchable guy. Loves to bang, and for all his power, his chin is the opposite.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Guys, don't miss Pedro Guevara/Ganigan Lopez coming up this weekend! Guevara is easily a hot (no ****) fighter to watch right now. Guy has been on a mean streak. @Lester1583


Haven't seen Guevara yet - will check him out.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Haven't seen Guevara yet - will check him out.


Check out the fight where he beats the shit out of Yaegashi


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Check out the fight where he beats the shit out of Yaegashi


Will do, Z.


----------



## ElKiller

Zopilote said:


> Check out the fight where he beats the shit out of Yaegashi


He stopped his next foe(Claveras) in similar fashion, by brutal bodyshot.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Guys, don't miss Pedro Guevara/Ganigan Lopez coming up this weekend! Guevara is easily a hot (no ****) fighter to watch right now. Guy has been on a mean streak. @Lester1583





Zopilote said:


> Check out the fight where he beats the shit out of Yaegashi


Thanks for the rec, guys.

Jibran is indeed a watchable fighter.

With Alvarez fighting more flat-footed with every passing fight and Ramirez looking as inspiring as Broner's rap videos it's nice to see a young fighter who can move and knows that a left hook to the body is a must for a mexican.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Thanks for the rec, guys.
> 
> Jibran is indeed a watchable fighter.
> 
> With Alvarez fighting more flat-footed with every passing fight and Ramirez looking as inspiring as Broner's rap videos it's nice to see a young fighter who can move and knows that a left hook to the body is a must for a mexican.


:cheers

Hey Lester, my dude...have you checked out the schooling Javier Mendoza gave to Milan Melindo about a couple months ago??


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Hey Lester, my dude...have you checked out the schooling Javier Mendoza gave to Milan Melindo about a couple months ago??


To be honest, after the Estrella-Sonsona disaster I was beginning to suspect that Pac's mom cursed Mexico for eternity and we will never see another mexican triumph again.

Mendoza is a busy fighter, that's for sure - would be nice to see him someone who isn't Estrada's used condom.

Casimero is a mean filipino pitbull who snatched Jibran's 0 and he's mad as hell after a blind date with Ruenroeng.

By the way, what the hell was that at the end of the 4th round of Mendoza-Melindo - a forbidden buttocks-punch that paralyzed Mendoza's ass?!


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> To be honest, after the Estrella-Sonsona disaster I was beginning to suspect that Pac's mom cursed Mexico for eternity and we will never see another mexican triumph again.
> 
> Mendoza is a busy fighter, that's for sure - would be nice to see him someone who isn't an Estrada's used condom.
> 
> Casimero is a mean filipino pitbull who snatched Jibran's 0 and he's mad as hell after a blind date with Ruenroeng.
> 
> By the way, what the hell was that at the end of the 4th round of Mendoza-Melindo - a forbidden buttocks-punch that paralyzed Mendoza's ass?!


:lol: for real.

Melindo was a dirty little fucker out there wasn't he?


----------



## Zopilote

BTW, Guevara-Mendoza would be a hella fun unification match!

Hopefully this happens sometime in the future! :deal


----------



## sugarshane_24

Well then, seems like the fun at the lower classes keeps going.

In a war of attrition, Nietes barely (please do keep in mind that 2 of the 3 official cards are trash) kept his claim as the jr. flyweight champion against rugged Francisco Rodriguez.

I don't know where they plan to go from here, but Nietes can assault Gonzales or Estrada at 112, or he can do a rematch with Rodriguez which I won't mind. Nietes rematch with Moises Fuentes ended much better than anyone expected. Who knows, maybe Nietes can adjust. 

Everything down here is exciting except for Ruenroeng. :lol:


----------



## McGrain

That was brilliant tacitcally from Nietes, he had a look in the second and then was all "fuck that" and just out-trapped and out-thought Rodriguez, great stuff. I had it close too but not too bothered if they have a rematch or not tbh.

Good, absorbing fight that. Still, I was hoping for a FOTY candidate so is it wrong to be a teeny bit disappointed?


----------



## sugarshane_24

McGrain said:


> That was brilliant tacitcally from Nietes, he had a look in the second and then was all "fuck that" and just out-trapped and out-thought Rodriguez, great stuff. I had it close too but not too bothered if they have a rematch or not tbh.
> 
> Good, absorbing fight that. Still, I was hoping for a FOTY candidate so is it wrong to be a teeny bit disappointed?


Can't blame you man. We have had decades of truly memorable wars that we have been spoiled. Our bars have been raised too high. :lol:

My benchmark for a FOTY is Barrera-Morales 1. Anything below that is a bit shortchanging.


----------



## Lester1583

Nietes - Rodriguez jr in a bad quality but with a filipino commentary:


----------



## ElKiller

Lester1583 said:


> Nietes - Rodriguez jr in a bad quality but with a filipino commentary:


:cheers

I should have came here before I read the outcome:-(


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Check out the fight where he beats the shit out of Yaegashi





Lester1583 said:


> it's nice to see a young fighter who can move.
> Casimero is a mean filipino pitbull who snatched Jibran's 0


Likes to move a bit too much perhaps.

Even more so than Cuadras.

That movement was so excessive against Casimero, it bordered on running.

Very close fight though - a bit surprised Jibran didn't get the decision in his own backyard.

I'm slowly warming up towards this generation of mexican fighters though - Chihuas, Dragoncito, Jibran, El Bandido, etc - not elite talents but they are interesting to watch and that's what's important.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Likes to move a bit too much perhaps.
> 
> Even more so than Cuadras.
> 
> That movement was so excessive against Casimero, it bordered on running.
> 
> Very close fight though - a bit surprised Jibran didn't get the decision in his own backyard.
> 
> I'm slowly warming up towards this generation of mexican fighters though - Chihuas, Dragoncito, Jibran, El Bandido, etc - not elite talents but they are interesting to watch and that's what's important.


With Estrada leading the pack of course.

What are your thoughts on Oscar Valdez, L?


----------



## Drew101

Anyone else think that Estrada-Nietes would be a hell of a fight?


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> With Estrada leading the pack of course.


Chocolol is stalling his career.

Cuadras and Hentai Inoue are the only acceptable (temporary) replacements for The Rematch - anything else is a direct insult to the mexican boxing and Juan Francisco personally.

Estrada will not forgive.

- Rematch or die, bitch.









- Yup, that's Marquez's sombrero I'm wearing. 









- I Wish I'd Thought Of That!











Zopilote said:


> What are your thoughts on Oscar Valdez, L?


Too mainstream.

That's why I've never watched him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

http://www.boxingscene.com/takuma-inoue-outpoints-mark-geraldo-over-12-rounds--93173

Little article on Takuma Inoue's latest win, doesn't look like he's quite as good as big bro, and even though compared to Noaya he's being moved along slowly, he's still fought at a really high level considering he's a 19 year old 5 fight novice, wonder if they'll be looking at a title for the New years show?

Looking less and less likely that Naoya is gonna fight any time soon though, massive shame after an amazing 2014 he hasn't been able to follow it up


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Actually, just been reading and it looks like Inoue is either gonna face Warlito Parrenas (Who Conlan was meant to face on the Frampton-Martinez bill, I think) and David Carmona, who got stopped by Narvaez. Parrenas seems the slightly better option imo, either way just happy Naoya looks to be on his way back


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> The Future


Pedrito Guevara vs Ganigan Lopez finally have been posted:





Don't have time to watch it now - but this weekend is Jibran's weekend.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> In the soul of Estrada the grapes of wrath are growing heavy.
> Chocolol's time is almost up.


The Khaokor of the Arroyo family has disappointed his most loyal believers.

Not that McJoe is a bad fighter - he's a decently schooled textbook outboxer/average puncher - there were plenty of fighters less skilled than him.

It's just that he's totally one-paced and bland.

It became obvious he's not the second coming of Watanabe after the Hernan Marquez fight - the win looked good but only on paper.

Had Hernan not been a shop-worn old fighter _(he's faced El Nica twice, the guy's lucky to be alive)_, the fight would have been much more competitive.

The same thing that happened in Kessler-Froch 2 - you can see that it was more about one fighter's decline rather the other fighter's superiority.

McJoe looked unimpressive and limited (yes, being well-schooled and mobile doesn't necessarily mean you're a complete fighter) against Villanueva.

What's even worse he looked boring.

His brother is a better puncher than he's a boxer.

Unless it's a big important fight I'm not interested in watching him anymore.

Jibran on the other hand is the more exciting fighter, even if it does sound a bit contradictory.

He again was too careful/stuck to the strictly boxing mode too much against Ganigan.

This was somewhat excusable against aggressive Casimero but Ganigan looked less dangerous than the filippino bleached pitbull and yet it was again mostly a boxing match from Pedrito.

He doesn't look like the strongest or the most sturdiest guy though, so maybe it wasn't a bad strategy.

With that said, Jibran is still more dynamic and unpredictable than the level-headed McJoe - he gives you an impression of a fighter that can be drawn into slugfests or attrition battles, who's vulnurable, hittable and mexican enough to make his fights interesting.

In other words, Mendoza-Jibran must happen.


----------



## Bogotazo

Lester1583 said:


> Chocolol is stalling his career.
> 
> Cuadras and Hentai Inoue are the only acceptable (temporary) replacements for The Rematch - anything else is a direct insult to the mexican boxing and Juan Francisco personally.
> 
> Estrada will not forgive.
> 
> - Rematch or die, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Yup, that's Marquez's sombrero I'm wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I Wish I'd Thought Of That!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too mainstream.
> 
> That's why I've never watched him.


:rofl


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The Khaokor of the Arroyo family has disappointed his most loyal believers.
> 
> Not that McJoe is a bad fighter - he's a decently schooled textbook outboxer/average puncher - there were plenty of fighters less skilled than him.
> 
> It's just that he's totally one-paced and bland.
> 
> It became obvious he's not the second coming of Watanabe after the Hernan Marquez fight - the win looked good but only on paper.
> 
> Had Hernan not been a shop-worn old fighter _(he's faced El Nica twice, the guy's lucky to be alive)_, the fight would have been much more competitive.
> 
> The same thing that happened in Kessler-Froch 2 - you can see that it was more about one fighter's decline rather the other fighter's superiority.
> 
> McJoe looked unimpressive and limited (yes, being well-schooled and mobile doesn't necessarily mean you're a complete fighter) against Villanueva.
> 
> What's even worse he looked boring.
> 
> His brother is a better puncher than he's a boxer.
> 
> Unless it's a big important fight I'm not interested in watching him anymore.
> 
> Jibran on the other hand is the more exciting fighter, even if it does sound a bit contradictory.
> 
> He again was too careful/stuck to the strictly boxing mode too much against Ganigan.
> 
> This was somewhat excusable against aggressive Casimero but Ganigan looked less dangerous than the filippino bleached pitbull and yet it was again mostly a boxing match from Pedrito.
> 
> He doesn't look like the strongest or the most sturdiest guy though, so maybe it wasn't a bad strategy.
> 
> With that said, Jibran is still more dynamic and unpredictable than the level-headed McJoe - he gives you an impression of a fighter that can be drawn into slugfests or attrition battles, who's vulnurable, hittable and mexican enough to make his fights interesting.
> 
> In other words, Mendoza-Jibran must happen.


Mendoza-Jibran would be a war! :ibutt


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Takuma Inoue's latest fight has finally been unearthed:





@dkos
@Flea Man
@Kingboxer


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Lester1583 said:


> Takuma Inoue's latest fight has finally been unearthed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dkos
> @Flea Man
> @Kingboxer


whoa, thanks for posting man, hadn't seen this around.


----------



## rjjfan

Its going to be interesting to see Takuma at 22-24 when he gets stronger and starts punching with authority.


----------



## boxing prospect

Some news on various lower weight guys courtesy of the folk at asianboxing-
Takuma will be DEFENDING his title next time out, so it's unlikely he'll be fighting for a world title this year

Daigo Higa will be defending his WBC Youth Flyweight title later this year, may go on the road for a world title fight at the start of next year (Video of his recent win at the bottom of this post)

Shin Ono will fight Kenichi Horikawa for the Japanese Light Flyweight title, the winner is expected to face Ken Shiro (another super hot prospect). The belt was vacated by Yu Kimura, who now wants a shot at Pedro Guevara

Takayama will not be mandated to fight a rematch with Fahlan after their controversial ending, suggestion is he'll be unifying with Kosei Tanaka.

Ioka is back in action on September 27th against Roberto Domingo Sosa, winner will fight Juan Carlos Reveco before the year is out. Also on the card is 105lb hopeful Riku Kano.

Srisaket will be fighting a stay busy fight later this month, his rematch with Cuadras is expected to go to purse bids.

Ryuji Hara will ONLY be in an exhibition on August 20th, rumour is he may have had a call for a bigger fight in October/November.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Takuma Inoue's latest fight has finally been unearthed





rjjfan said:


> Its going to be interesting to see Takuma at 22-24 when he gets stronger and starts punching with authority.


Not the most interesting/impressive fight.

Takuma is a mixed bag.

On one hand he's clearly well-schooled, especially for a novice fighting what would have been Wilder's murderer's row; good movement; well above average hand/foot speed; careful and doesn't take unnecessary risks.

On the other, his offense is rather unimpressive/way too sparse; defensively relies on his feet too much; just doesn't give you an impression of a fighter who can handle pressure very good; that stick-n-move/potshot routine doesn't look that solid - Jibran-level stuff at best so far.


----------



## boxing prospect

I suspect part of Takuma's problem is that he's still not found "his" weight. He's fought from 108 to 115 and perhaps isn't matured enough to be at 115, 112 is a shark's pit (even domestically would anyone put him in with Kogawa, Muranaka or Eto?) and 108 is another toughie domestically (Ken Shiro looks sensational, Horikawa is better than his record Ono isn't a weak opponent, I don't think he'd fight Kakutani).

Lots of skills, he is physically standing his ground more now than he did earlier in his career (the Sakkreerin fight for example) but he's still got a lot left to do.


----------



## boxing prospect

Zhong and Omayao are to fight for the OPBF 105lb title in September in China.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Juan Estrada is fighting Tyson Marquez next 

That's a shit fight, Estrada losing a lot of momentum in his career at the moment, his great run of opponents is well and truly over


----------



## Zopilote

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Juan Estrada is fighting Tyson Marquez next
> 
> That's a shit fight, Estrada losing a lot of momentum in his career at the moment, his great run of opponents is well and truly over


Yes, very disappointed in this fight.


----------



## Vaitor

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Juan Estrada is fighting Tyson Marquez next
> 
> That's a shit fight, Estrada losing a lot of momentum in his career at the moment, his great run of opponents is well and truly over


what? oh whatever...


----------



## Doc

Zopilote said:


> Yes, very disappointed in this fight.


Yet everyone excited about Gonzalez fighting estradas left overs..

I think it's a decent stay busy fight.. We all know Estrada wants the Gonzalez fight.. And it's imminent.. If viloria and Gonzalez have a decent scrap it should pave the way for a good purse with Estrada which Gonzalez requires to consider fighting estrada again.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote

Doc said:


> Yet everyone excited about Gonzalez fighting estradas left overs..
> 
> I think it's a decent stay busy fight.. We all know Estrada wants the Gonzalez fight.. And it's imminent.. If viloria and Gonzalez have a decent scrap it should pave the way for a good purse with Estrada which Gonzalez requires to consider fighting estrada again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Estrada is fighting Viloria's left overs tho and Tyson has been beat up way too many times, that and Estrada's last opponent wasn't all that neither. Roman his gonna be fighting his third opponent this year. This is Gallo's second fight this year. I wouldn't mind it as much if he had fought someone like Ioka or Ruerong this year already...hell, or even Arroyo.

But yeah, hopefully after this they'll finally fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Estrada doesn't deserve a Gonzalez fight, Chocolatito would be better off fighting Ruenroeng, at least he's willing to face decent opposition


----------



## Zopilote

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Estrada doesn't deserve a Gonzalez fight, Chocolatito would be better off fighting Ruenroeng, at least he's willing to face decent opposition


Estrada has the best win in the division of the three, Ruenreong has beaten the better opponents on a consistent basis, and Roman is the man and the most skilled of the three. All three need to fight each other sometime soon.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Zopilote said:


> Estrada has the best win in the division of the three, Ruenreong has beaten the better opponents on a consistent basis, and Roman is the man and the most skilled of the three. All three need to fight each other sometime soon.


Ioka is a better win than Viloria


----------



## Zopilote

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Ioka is a better win than Viloria


You think so?

I don't know, Viloria was on a hot streak coming into the Estrada match, was the unofficial man at 112lbs, and was in many peoples top 10 p4p lists.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Zopilote said:


> You think so?
> 
> I don't know, Viloria was on a hot streak coming into the Estrada match, was the unofficial man at 112lbs, and was in many peoples top 10 p4p lists.


tbh I didn't even know flyweight existed back then, so I don't really know how highly ranked Viloria was at the time, I also didn't realize it was that long ago, I probably was wrong to be fair.


----------



## Zopilote

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> tbh I didn't even know flyweight existed back then, so I don't really know how highly ranked Viloria was at the time, I also didn't realize it was that long ago, I probably was wrong to be fair.


No worries, friend.

Its always nice discussing these divisions tho, not too many people out there interested in discussing them. 112lbs IS the best division in the sport today. :deal


----------



## Vaitor

There is a bunch of good opponents that Gallo can beat (and havent faced yet): Ioka, Ruenroeng, Reveco (tho I expect him to lose to Ruenroeng), Arroyo and Mthalane


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Vaitor said:


> There is a bunch of good opponents that Gallo can beat (and havent faced yet): Ioka, Ruenroeng, Reveco (tho I expect him to lose to Ruenroeng), Arroyo and Mthalane


Ioka already beat Reveco and is set to rematch him I believe, guess you just got Ioka and Ruenroeng mixed up
But yeah I agree a Ruenroeng fight should be pretty easy to make, Ruenroeng has travelled before and I can't imagine he costs much money, Arroyo would be a good win too, Mthalane looks to be past his best but would still be a better win than Marquez at least.

There are fights out there for Estrada and unless he's expecting a Gonzalez fight soon then he's just wasting time with these types of fights


----------



## Vaitor

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Ioka already beat Reveco and is set to rematch him I believe, g*uess you just got Ioka and Ruenroeng mixed up*
> But yeah I agree a Ruenroeng fight should be pretty easy to make, Ruenroeng has travelled before and I can't imagine he costs much money, Arroyo would be a good win too, Mthalane looks to be past his best but would still be a better win than Marquez at least.
> 
> *There are fights out there for Estrada and unless he's expecting a Gonzalez fight soon then he's just wasting time with these types of fights*


1) LOL, probably. 2) Exactly my thoughts *Crosses fingers*


----------



## Zopilote

Delete


----------



## Doc

Why is Hernan Marquez not a good scalp anymore he's only 27.. He has been in countless wars though, he's probably shot by now.. Is that it? 
@Zopilote

I still remember his viloria fight man that was a good fight. Hernan was a bright star until viloria laid him out.. Lol

But then viloria became p4p and Estrada took his streak..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote

Doc said:


> Why is Hernan Marquez not a good scalp anymore he's only 27.. He has been in countless wars though, he's probably shot by now.. Is that it?
> @Zopilote
> 
> I still remember his viloria fight man that was a good fight. Hernan was a bright star until viloria laid him out.. Lol
> 
> But then viloria became p4p and Estrada took his streak..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hernan would have been great a couple years ago man.

Dude is pretty past it now..his wars against El Nica, his beating at the hands of Viloria and brutal KO loss to Segura, then just last year he got stopped by Arroyo.

Sure as a stay busy fight it wouldn't be bad, but problem is that this is just Gallo's second fight this year, his last one being a mismatch, while there's better opponents out there.


----------



## Doc

Zopilote said:


> Hernan would have been great a couple years ago man.
> 
> Dude is pretty past it now..his wars against El Nica, his beating at the hands of Viloria and brutal KO loss to Segura, then just last year he got stopped by Arroyo.
> 
> Sure as a stay busy fight it wouldn't be bad, but problem is that this is just Gallo's second fight this year, his last one being a mismatch, while there's better opponents out there.


Yeah I know he's pretty much done but I used to follow him and liked him even on Twitter, it sucks at 27 dude is shot and he's been stopped countless times.

I agree Estrada should have gone after arroyo or some of the others ones.. I wonder why Hernan..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Yo, Hentai!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Yeah, you. I've got a present for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Not gonna get you a diamond ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - That sort of gift don't mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Not gonna get you a fancy car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Boy, ya gotta know you're his shinin' star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Wanna get you somethin' from the heart. Somethin' special champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - :happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - It's my dick in a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - A dick in a box!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ã°ã‹ã‚„ã‚ã†


Principe easily stopped some poor Mayorga's stepchild today:





The sudden rushes of aggression from Cuadras doesn't look too convincing - awkward, unbalanced, amateurish even.
He's much better at being Sanchez-lite.

Aside from that, it's an ok stay-busy performance.

Srisaket who went on a killing spree after the Cuadras _loss_ is next hopefully.


----------



## Vaitor

Lester1583 said:


> The sudden rushes of aggression from Cuadras doesn't look too convincing - awkward, unbalanced, amateurish even.
> He's much better at being Sanchez-lite.


He was too focused on going for the KO IMO... Understandable, being a stay-busy fight in his hometown...


----------



## boxing prospect

Wanheng vs Young Kil Bae will take place in November
Taconing will defend OPBF title in September
Tanaka is gearing up to defend his belt but everything is hush hush
Kompayak returns this Friday


----------



## Bogotazo

@Zopilote bro do you mind giving me that list of important recent little man fights again now that I have some time? Preferably in chronological order so I can feel "up to date" so to speak. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Zopilote

Bogotazo said:


> @Zopilote bro do you mind giving me that list of important recent little man fights again now that I have some time? Preferably in chronological order so I can feel "up to date" so to speak. I would appreciate it.


Check your PM.


----------



## Doc

Zopilote said:


> Check your PM.


Give us the good stuff too...

Lame...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote

Doc said:


> Give us the good stuff too...
> 
> Lame...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Check YOUR PM.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Casimero is a mean filipino pitbull who snatched Jibran's 0 and he's mad as hell after a blind date with Ruenroeng.





Zopilote said:


> war! :ibutt


Finally a good flyweight match-up has been made - McWilliams Arroyo vs Casimero in an IBF eliminator.

Action guranteed.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Finally a good flyweight match-up has been made - McWilliams Arroyo vs Casimero in a IBF eliminator.
> 
> Action guranteed.


Those Arroyo brothers are so hard to tell apart. I thought that was the one that had that ugly fight against the Filipino, Villanueva. Then I boxrec'd him and it's the one that fought Ruenroeng.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Mexi-Box said:


> Those Arroyo brothers are so hard to tell apart. I thought that was the one that had that ugly fight against the Filipino, Villanueva. Then I boxrec'd him and it's the one that fought Ruenroeng.


The guy that fought Amnat KO'd Saludar before that and now he's fighting Casimero. He's fighting at 112.

The other is undefeated and is fighting at 115. He fought last time out to Villanueva.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Finally a good flyweight match-up has been made - McWilliams Arroyo vs Casimero in a IBF eliminator.
> 
> Action guranteed.


When is this!?

War indeed! :ibutt


----------



## Mexi-Box

sugarshane_24 said:


> The guy that fought Amnat KO'd Saludar before that and now he's fighting Casimero. He's fighting at 112.
> 
> The other is undefeated and is fighting at 115. He fought last time out to Villanueva.


It's their names and the fact that they fight like one division apart. It's not as frustrating as the Charlo brothers, but I get confused still.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> When is this!?


The date is not set yet.



Zopilote said:


> War indeed! :ibutt


There are rumors floating around about El Bandido - Miura.

Even the rumors are more exciting than the actual shitfest that was May-Pac.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The date is not set yet.
> 
> There are rumors floating around about El Bandido - Miura.
> 
> Even the rumors are more exciting than the actual shitfest that was May-Pac.


:ibutt:ibutt

That rumor alone is better than all of 2014.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Miura, he takes your life
> Bandido, he eats out your heart
> Miura, he is your death
> Bandid-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-a-a-a-a-a-a-h!!!:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


It's official.

El Bandido Vargas vs Bulldozer Miura on the undercard of Cotto-Alvarez.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> It's official.
> 
> El Bandido Vargas vs Bulldozer Miura on the undercard of Cotto-Alvarez.


What the fuck!?






That came out of nowhere. I was fully expecting them to wait out the WBO winner; although, Martinez/Salido might end up a fucking trilogy that fight. Awesome news.

P.S. Goldenboy don't fucking play with the match-making. Lemieux fights Golovkin right after winning his title, Matthysse fights Postol right after Provodnikov, and Vargas fights Miura instead of waiting.


----------



## boxing prospect

Vargas/Miura had been rumoured for months, yesterday's announcement by Teiken wasn't really that unexpected.


----------



## Vaitor

Lester1583 said:


> It's official.
> 
> El Bandido Vargas vs Bulldozer Miura on the undercard of Cotto-Alvarez.


ITS FUCKING WAR!!!! :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Mexi-Box

boxing prospect said:


> Vargas/Miura had been rumoured for months, yesterday's announcement by Teiken wasn't really that unexpected.


I've had my head under a rock this past month. I did hear about Vargas becoming mandatory for both Miura and Martinez. That's the last thing I've heard, though.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> It's official.
> 
> El Bandido Vargas vs Bulldozer Miura on the undercard of Cotto-Alvarez.


Fuck yes!!!! :ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Lester1583

"Stand and fight, live by your heart, always one more try, I'm not afraid to die."

Luis "EL Nica" Concepcion.

The bravest fighter in the sport, the most devastating puncher of the lower weight divisions, Gatti of the flyweights just won another title.

The man came to Mexico and destroyed, annihilated and demolished the WBA super flyweight champ David Sanchez in front of thousands of crying fans.

The fight in a good quality:





@Zopilote
@Kingboxer
@dkos


----------



## nuclear

Lester1583 said:


> The man came to Mexico and destroyed, annihilated and demolished the *interim* WBA super flyweight champ David Sanchez in front of thousands of crying fans.
> 
> [/video]
> 
> @*Zopilote*
> @*Kingboxer*
> @*dkos*


:deal


----------



## Doc

Watch that Nica fight on HD at home on BeingSPorts man that shit was sick.. Nica raped that dude a new asshole..I'm sure Estrada or Gongzalez should have this guy in their future.


----------



## Kingboxer

Lester1583 said:


> "Stand and fight, live by your heart, always one more try, I'm not afraid to die."
> 
> Luis "EL Nica" Concepcion.
> 
> The bravest fighter in the sport, the most devastating puncher of the lower weight divisions, Gatti of the flyweights just won another title.
> 
> The man came to Mexico and destroyed, annihilated and demolished the WBA super flyweight champ David Sanchez in front of thousands of crying fans.
> 
> The fight in a good quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zopilote
> @Kingboxer
> @dkos


El Nica was in full on beast mode there, straight up no selling clean left hooks on the chin while continuing to blast Sanchez around the ring from pillar to post. I started feeling sorry for David after awhile, kid was way out of his depth going toe to toe with a mini-terminator.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Excellent scrap. Props to Tyson who showed tremendous heart; Gallo did what he was supposed to do. Sick ass body shots and excellent left hook he showed tonight.


Estrada - Tyson Marquez in case someone missed it:





Morales was screaming like a girl during the entire fight!

It was that good.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Hosanna
> Hey sanna, sanna, sanna, Hosanna
> Hey sanna, Hosanna
> Hey J.C., J.C. won't you smile at me?
> Sanna, Hosanna, hey Superstar


Jibran and Principe will return this November on the same card in Japan at Mr.Miyagi stadium.

Hentai Inoue is expected to be in the audience - incognito, of course - disguised as a purple pokemon.

And here's something that will help you to pass some time awaiting for this massive event.

Proto Matthysee-Postol - a young raw Chavez salmahayeks lanky Fragoso on the undercard of Rosario-Ramirez 1:





Chavez is wild by his prime standards but at the same time looser than the 90's version.


----------



## Vaitor

Lester1583 said:


> Estrada - Tyson Marquez in case someone missed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Morales was screaming like a girl during the enire fight!
> *
> It was that good.


LOL


----------



## Doc

Vaitor said:


> LOL


Lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Pea

I rewatched Gonzalez/Estrada today. For a while I've contended that it was a great fight (maybe the best Flyweight or under fight of the last 15 years), and that while the fight was close, there could be no denying that Gonzalez was the clear winner. 

Not sure if I was just too keen on Gonzalez at the time and thus lending more credence to his work or what, but I've changed my mind a bit on the fight after that second go around. 

1. It wasn't just one of the best of the last 15 years, it was one of the very best Flyweight fights I've ever seen. 

2. The fight was VERY close, and not even especially clear. I still maintain that Gonzalez did the cleaner work and landed the harder punches. That's who he is. However, Estrada simply landed more, hung in there tit for tat in the trenches, and even arguably finished stronger. Gonzalez did the best work with Estrada against the ropes (cutting the ring off masterfully), while Estrada did his best work in the center of the ring. 

If Gonzalez won (which I still have no issue with), it should've been MUCH closer on the cards. I'm talking SD or MD. 

A few tweaks and a fairer judging panel and Estrada could very well take the rematch. With that said, Gonzalez's management is pretty sly. He's been matched easy since their war (apart from the upcoming Viloria bout), whereas Estrada has been taking on the superior opposition and, by nature, been fighting the far more taxing fights. Gonzalez is keeping fresh in line for the rematch. Estrada is putting his body through the ringer. That could be a deciding factor when these two eventually touch them up again. 

Hopefully it doesn't effect Estrada too much, as he has youth on his side.


----------



## Doc

Sweet Pea said:


> I rewatched Gonzalez/Estrada today. For a while I've contended that it was a great fight (maybe the best Flyweight or under fight of the last 15 years), and that while the fight was close, there could be no denying that Gonzalez was the clear winner.
> 
> Not sure if I was just too keen on Gonzalez at the time and thus lending more credence to his work or what, but I've changed my mind a bit on the fight after that second go around.
> 
> 1. It wasn't just one of the best of the last 15 years, it was one of the very best Flyweight fights I've ever seen.
> 
> 2. The fight was VERY close, and not even especially clear. I still maintain that Gonzalez did the cleaner work and landed the harder punches. That's who he is. However, Estrada simply landed more, hung in there tit for tat in the trenches, and even arguably finished stronger. Gonzalez did the best work with Estrada against the ropes (cutting the ring off masterfully), while Estrada did his best work in the center of the ring.
> 
> If Gonzalez won (which I still have no issue with), it should've been MUCH closer on the cards. I'm talking SD or MD.
> 
> A few tweaks and a fairer judging panel and Estrada could very well take the rematch. With that said, Gonzalez's management is pretty sly. He's been matched easy since their war (apart from the upcoming Viloria bout), whereas Estrada has been taking on the superior opposition and, by nature, been fighting the far more taxing fights. Gonzalez is keeping fresh in line for the rematch. Estrada is putting his body through the ringer. That could be a deciding factor when these two eventually touch them up again.
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't effect Estrada too much, as he has youth on his side.


Yup those cards were shit it was a close good fight where i feel estrada edged but since it was close its all good I just wish the judges didn't lick chocks balls so much and showed closed cards ...

we know Estrada was green, this version kick his ass.. specially now that Estrada has taken on the better fights and more challenging then gonzalez.

Why you think that boy says I want a mill to face estrada.. he wants to get paid for the risk it involves. ..

Can't blame him when estrada has the chance to take away the p4p spot and all his hype.. he'd want to be comfortable just in case he loses.. which he knows he has a big chance of.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote

Doc said:


> Yup those cards were shit it was a close good fight where i feel estrada edged but since it was close its all good I just wish the judges didn't lick chocks balls so much and showed closed cards ...
> 
> we know Estrada was green, this version kick his ass.. specially now that Estrada has taken on the better fights and more challenging then gonzalez.
> 
> Why you think that boy says I want a mill to face estrada.. he wants to get paid for the risk it involves. ..
> 
> Can't blame him when estrada has the chance to take away the p4p spot and all his hype.. he'd want to be comfortable just in case he loses.. which he knows he has a big chance of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Estrada has a very solid chance for sure. I still gotta favor Roman tho, dude is just too good and has been getting better as well. You better believe he's gonna be even more better prepared for Estrada this time around.


----------



## Vaitor

Zopilote said:


> Estrada has a very solid chance for sure. I still gotta favor Roman tho, dude is just too good and has been getting better as well. You better believe he's gonna be even more better prepared for Estrada this time around.


You cant count any of those 2... The rematch will be one hell of a fight... Some days I favour Choco and some others I favor Gallo...


----------



## Mushin

Let's not overlook Viloria, he has a legit chance against Chocolatito. He's at his best when he has his back against the wall.


----------



## Doc

Mushin said:


> Let's not overlook Viloria, he has a legit chance against Chocolatito. He's at his best when he has his back against the wall.


Can't wait Viloria gots a lot of fight.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Ride like the wind. Fight proud, my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I will not fail.





Kingboxer said:


> - But whataver you do, don't be a canelo.


By the way, here's the fight fight we discussed before - Estrada's rematch against Zurdo Sanchez - the one where he got dropped:


----------



## Kingboxer

Lester1583 said:


> By the way, here's the fight fight we discussed before - Estrada's rematch against Zurdo Sanchez - the one where he got dropped:


For awhile the only evidence I could find in english of this fight happening (and Estrada winning the TV Azteca tournament) was a post on the Boxrec forums. It would've made JFE running Roman close and upsetting Viloria seem alot less "out of nowhere" had this footage been out there readily available and his record properly updated beforehand (instead of a few years later). Zurdito, immediately following this, went on to become a decent titleholder for a moment, until weight issues and Tete got to him. It's a good win for Estrada and sweet revenge, as he (flash knockdown aside) destroyed him.


----------



## Lester1583

PityTheFool said:


> El Flaco
> I just think stylistically they have a similar no-flash brilliance.


Chocolol is much closer to Chavez (in his stalking/grind you down mode) than to Arguello.

A better combination puncher, less versatile, less defensively astute.

Gonzalez-Estrada is the closest thing to Chavez-Marquez we've ever got to see.



Kingboxer said:


> Those pivots and angles on the inside, beautiful.


Gonzalez slightly surprised me tonight.

In a good way.

Not the result that was surprising but the way Chocolol performed.

He really hit his prime.

A far cry from a straight-forward/my non-stop combos will overwhelm you eventually no matter what fighter he once was.

Much more calculated in his aggression, much improved counterpunching, better angles/footwork as you said - a finished product.

Still a bit too hittable for my liking.

The hockey player that got dismantled by Golovkin (who has redeemed himself after the Murray/Monroe slopfests, @Vysotsky) is just a mediocrity with a punch.

Viloria on the other hand has always been a good underachieving fighter.

Who really came to fight tonight.

And Gonzalez outworked (expectedly), outfought and outskilled him.

But.

Estrada has improved significantly too, @Zopilote

They are repeating the Jones-Hop situation.
Hopefully only the first part of it.

Gonzalez - Viloria (Box Nation commentary):





And as a bonus here's the most underrated solid active champion defending his title for the umpteenth time:





@Bill Jincock, you're not fooling anyone with your fake Mayweather retirement.
Stop cheering for the hopeless Russian football team - they are consistent in being an eternal disappointment only.
Chocolol needs your approval.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Principe... Cuadras... The wait is unbearable...


Check this out - Antonio Becerra in action.

Not the unrightfully forgotten champion Becerra who was a part of the mexican bantamweight wave in the 50's with wins over German Ohm, D'Agata, Medel and Hamili.

But the lesser talented Becerra who will be forever remembered as the only guy that beat the great Salvador Sanchez.

Here's him getting stopped by the underrated near-the end-of-his-career Orlando Amores:





That bouncy panamanian movement and unusual right hook at 0:59.

Amores was the brave contender with wins over Octavio Gomez, Pinder and Estaba.
Gave both Z-Machine and Glassohba tough fights before he's gotten stopped by both of them.
The Ohba fight was especially good, worth a look.

And speaking of the original Becerra.
Here's him brutally destroying Alphonse Halimi (the one that beat the immensely popular Raton Macias - Becerra's idol) with relentless pressure:




The footage is short but Becerra looks pretty good in there - that upper body movement, inside fighting and varied attack.

The bantamweight could have been called the mexicanweight just as easily.


----------



## 1971791

does anyone have an hbo link for the gonzÃ¡lez fight?


----------



## dyna

The relentless pressure was like Guillermo Jones - Arslan.
Except Jones can't be hurt, and Gonzales does everything else better.


----------



## Kingboxer

Lester1583 said:


> Gonzalez slightly surprised me tonight.
> 
> In a good way.
> 
> Not the result that was surprising but the way Chocolol performed.
> 
> He really hit his prime.


Yup, Roman's at his peak right now at 112lbs, technically more refined compared to his earlier days and with that his performances have been more consistent. Yaegashi, Fuentes, Sosa and Viloria, back to back, have all been fantastic showings, the best of his career.



Lester1583 said:


> A far cry from a straight-forward/my non-stop combos will overwhelm you eventually no matter what fighter he once was.


Definitely. It's fair to say that the Gonzalez that went to war with Rosas and Vargas, two otherwise completely average fighters who were able to take his punches and come back with their own to some success, would've had hell with Viloria.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal

First time seeing.chocolatito, as i dont really follow the little guys. He looked like a prime felix trinidad. Very impressive. Relentless with the combinations


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> They are repeating the Jones-Hop situation.
> Hopefully only the first part of it.


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


> Yup, Roman's at his peak right now at 112lbs, technically more refined compared to his earlier days and with that his performances have been more consistent.


What's interesting is that as a result of those improvements Gonzalez's combinations are at times faster than they were at lighter weights.

With that said his attitude towards the Estrada rematch raises suspicion.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Lester1583 said:


> What's interesting is that as a result of those improvements Gonzalez's combinations are at times faster than they were at lighter weights.
> 
> With that said his attitude towards the Estrada rematch raises suspicion.


He wants 500k, hardly pricing himself out of the fight is he?


----------



## Bogotazo

I'm just catching up to the lower weights but i'm definitely excited. Chocolatito has some serious skill.


----------



## Lester1583

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> He wants 500k, hardly pricing himself out of the fight is he?





> "You already know [how much I would want]. A million or two million dollars. It's worth it based on where I am."


----------



## Lester1583

Bogotazo said:


> I'm just catching up to the lower weights but i'm definitely excited. Chocolatito has some serious skill.


You've been paying too much attention to the artificially overhyped casual-friendly worthless welter/weak middle divisions, Bogo.

USA is done.

Flyweights and cruisers are where it's at now.

Tokyo, Moscow and Puerto Penasco are the new meccas of boxing.

Your favourite Marquez is ancient history - time to move on.

Estrada needs his gif-heavy thread.


----------



## Bogotazo

Lester1583 said:


> You've been paying too much attention to the artificially overhyped casual-friendly worthless welter/weak middle divisions, Bogo.
> 
> USA is done.
> 
> Flyweights and cruisers are where it's at now.
> 
> Tokyo, Moscow and Puerto Penasco are the new meccas of boxing.
> 
> Your favourite Marquez is ancient history - time to move on.
> 
> Estrada needs his gif-heavy thread.


And he'll get it :ibutt


----------



## dyna

Is there any news on Inoue his hands?
Seems like they're fine now since according to boxrec he's fighting Warlito Parrenas december the 29th, but I fear that Narvaez may have caused permament damage to his fist.

Also his opponent choice is pretty dire, but I guess it's fine after injuries+lay off.


----------



## sugarshane_24

dyna said:


> Is there any news on Inoue his hands?
> Seems like they're fine now since according to boxrec he's fighting Warlito Parrenas december the 29th, but I fear that Narvaez may have caused permament damage to his fist.
> 
> Also his opponent choice is pretty dire, but I guess it's fine after injuries+lay off.


By the way, I can vouch for Parrenas skills. If he chooses to box, he can give Inoue a 50-50 fight. He also has enough firepower on his own.

His chin is a point of concern though. He's been stopped before. To be fair, his last loss was by stoppage to Taconing who isn't a shabby puncher either.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> You've been paying too much attention to the artificially overhyped casual-friendly worthless welter/weak middle divisions, Bogo.
> 
> USA is done.
> 
> Flyweights and cruisers are where it's at now.
> 
> Tokyo, Moscow and Puerto Penasco are the new meccas of boxing.
> 
> Your favourite Marquez is ancient history - time to move on.
> 
> Estrada needs his gif-heavy thread.


Preach on, L! :happy


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


>





Zopilote said:


>





Lester1583 said:


> Gonzalez-Estrada is the closest thing to Chavez-Marquez we've ever got to see.
> 
> Estrada has improved significantly too


Tightened up his offense - became a much more compact, focused counterpuncher.

The jab is stiffer now.

Two things Estrada is better at than Marquez:

Looks more confident as a constant aggressor so far - maybe by not much though (if at all, arguably) and he hasn't really faced even a Chris John-level mover yet.

And he's harder to put down.

With that said even a novice nine fight Marquez was a level above Estrada in terms of combination punching ability.

He was that good.

Marquez is like a shredder machine in that regard - he'll just pulverize anything within his range.
Even Floyd despite totally outboxing him never really pushed for the stoppage - one of the reasons was it's too dangerous and Floyd, of course, knew it too.

And Estrada is a thinking fighter - you can see he's not just mindlessly throws the same pre-drilled combos all the time.

Him and Chocolol deserve to be mentioned among the best conditioned active fighters - Estrada always finishes strongly and Gonzolol is a non-stop buzzsaw.


----------



## Lester1583

Ruenroeng's manager:



> "Ruenroeng would have no problem to fight Gonzalez anywhere in the world. Ruenreong beat Kazuto Ioka in Japan and Zou Shiming in Macau, China. He will be happy to give Gonzalez his first loss of his boxing career. We should make a fight happen in 2016. I challenge Gonzalezâ€™ management to talk about the date. My email address [email protected].â€


----------



## Lester1583

The Japanese are trying to upstage russians' massive cards.

The Inoue brothers, Uchiyama, Kosei, Yaegashi, Ioka-Reveco 2 - the end of the year is gonna be violent.


----------



## thehook13

Lester1583 said:


> The Japanese are trying to upstage russians' massive cards.
> 
> *The Inoue brothers, Uchiyama, Kosei, Yaegashi, Ioka-Reveco 2 - the end of the year is gonna be violent*.


All on one card? :lol:

I'll take it.


----------



## sugarshane_24

thehook13 said:


> All on one card? :lol:
> 
> I'll take it.


Last year there were 2 cards and both are packed.

Japan has that certain way of doing the new year.


----------



## Kingboxer

sugarshane_24 said:


> Last year there were 2 cards and both are packed.
> 
> Japan has that certain way of doing the new year.


Yup. New years in Japan has always been, or atleast was, a huge day in all of combat sports. Atleast boxing has still maintained it's relevancy over there, unlike kickboxing and MMA. That PRIDE resurrection event just looks sad.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

thehook13 said:


> All on one card? :lol:
> 
> I'll take it.


No that's over 2 cards, 3 days apart, still, another great end to the year for boxing fans


----------



## thehook13

sugarshane_24 said:


> Last year there were 2 cards and both are packed.
> 
> Japan has that certain way of doing the new year.





Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> No that's over 2 cards, 3 days apart, still, another great end to the year for boxing fans


Yeah that is an impressive end to the year. Just reminded me Takashi Miura vs Francisco Vargas. Solid super featherweight contest


----------



## Lester1583

Bury the Living, Harvest the Dead.

El Nica - Segura.

December 17th in Panama.


----------



## Vaitor

Giovanni Segura getting a beatdown... and I still dont know why I like that and why I have such a dislike for him...


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Bury the Living, Harvest the Dead.
> 
> El Nica - Segura.
> 
> December 17th in Panama.


:ibutt


----------



## Doc

Lester1583 said:


> Bury the Living, Harvest the Dead.
> 
> El Nica - Segura.
> 
> December 17th in Panama.


Wack nica by ko was hoping Gonzalez fights jersey shore...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Morales and Barrera, whom both got trashed by Pacquiao, absolutely love the guy and always had nice things to say about him. What's funnier is that they both don't like Marquez.


Rivalry is the reason, right?

Also, was kinda surprised to hear Morales commentating - he sounded so animated - always thought he was like one of those unflappable indians from old books.

El Boolsheeto does sound like a fun guy too.

Arce just roars like he's about to hussein some ass.

And only Finito sounds like he fought - textbook and composed.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Vaitor said:


> Giovanni Segura getting a beatdown... and I still dont know why I like that and why I have such a dislike for him...


Is it the Calderon fights? The only thing I don't like about Segura are his trunks. Reminds me too much of Macho Camacho's. Mexicans shouldn't be sporting those things. :bart


----------



## sugarshane_24

Vaitor said:


> Giovanni Segura getting a beatdown... and I still dont know why I like that and why I have such a dislike for him...


I also enjoyed seeing him get beat by Viloria. I did cheer for him when he beat Calderon though. I never liked that guy.


----------



## Vaitor

Mexi-Box said:


> Is it the Calderon fights? The only thing I don't like about Segura are his trunks. Reminds me too much of Macho Camacho's. Mexicans shouldn't be sporting those things. :bart





sugarshane_24 said:


> I also enjoyed seeing him get beat by Viloria. I did cheer for him when he beat Calderon though. I never liked that guy.


I legitly can't pinpoint what it is that makes me to dislike him... It just one of those things...


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Rivalry is the reason, right?
> 
> Also, was kinda surprised to hear Morales commentating - he sounded so animated - always thought he was like one of those unflappable indians from old books.
> 
> El Boolsheeto does sound like a fun guy too.
> 
> Arce just roars like he's about to hussein some ass.
> 
> And only Finito sounds like he fought - textbook and composed.


Most likely the reason yeah..

Mr. Boolsheeto's commentary can be hilarious at times. You should check out his commentary on the Salido/Lopez fights..dude totally loses his shit when Salido gets the KO :lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Mr. Boolsheeto's commentary can be hilarious at times. You should check out his commentary on the Salido/Lopez fights..dude totally loses his shit when Salido gets the KO :lol:


"Oh! Oh! Oh! Oh! OOh!"

He even hit a few Rob Halford high notes in the second fight.:lol:

Superstar's one of my favourite commentators and fighters from now on.

Always nice to see an old legend so into action - nothing worse than a bitter curmudgeon who's love for the sport has gone completely.

Damn, feels like Salido's been around forever - like he was born a scarred, battle-worn warrior.

The guy fought everybody - from Cobrita Gonzalez and Alfred Kotey (remember him? The undroppable ghanaian KO sensation) back when they still were recognizable names - to Loma's balls and Gay Avenger.

Sure, he's dirty but that's a part of his never say die attitude - Salido always tries to win.

SuperVasya challenging Salido so early in his career was really a bad/brave idea.

Had they put put him against a decent, even a good boxer - and Vasya could have won a title even in his first fight.

But a rough/don't give a fuck about fighting pretty/will grind your technical ass down kind of fighter is exactly the one you don't wanna see in with an excellently schooled decorated amateur boxer with very average power and good feet.

Still Salido's best performance is his laughably easy win over the future P4P great and 4 weight division champion.

The Kotey-Butts KO - quick, sick and painless - at 39:00:






It's a pity Kotey - Salido/Marquez are so hard to find.


----------



## Bogotazo

:lol: I feel bad for the doctor who tried to make Salido cry in the delivery room.

*smack*. *smack*. "Wtf?" *SMACK*

*Slow head roll*


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> "Oh! Oh! Oh! Oh! OOh!"
> 
> He even hit a few Rob Halford high notes in the second fight.:lol:
> 
> Superstar's one of my favourite commentators and fighters from now on.
> 
> Always nice to see an old legend so into action - nothing worse than a bitter curmudgeon who's love for the sport has gone completely.
> 
> Damn, feels like Salido's been around forever - like he was born a scarred, battle-worn warrior.
> 
> The guy fought everybody - from Cobrita Gonzalez and Alfred Kotey (remember him? The undroppable ghanaian KO sensation) back when they still were recognizable names - to Loma's balls and Gay Avenger.
> 
> Sure, he's dirty but that's a part of his never say die attitude - Salido always tries to win.
> 
> SuperVasya challenging Salido so early in his career was really a bad/brave idea.
> 
> Had they put put him against a decent, even a good boxer - and Vasya could have won a title even in his first fight.
> 
> But a rough/don't give a fuck about fighting pretty/will grind your technical ass down kind of fighter is exactly the one you don't wanna see in with an excellently schooled decorated amateur boxer with very average power and good feet.
> 
> Still Salido's best performance is his laughably easy win over the future P4P great and 4 weight division champion.
> 
> The Kotey-Butts KO - quick, sick and painless - at 39:00:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Kotey - Salido/Marquez are so hard to find.


Yeh, Siri sure is a very intriguing story in the sport.

I think I'm gonna go watch that fight against Ghost again...what a schooling that was. :yep

What a savage KO that was by Kotey!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Savageness


Faces of Death:


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Faces of Death:


:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> :ibutt:ibutt


- What did I tell you, guys?! The kid can fight!









- He's Da Man!









- He's like the son I never had.









- Thank yo...









- KO at all costs, KO in spite of all terror, KO however long and hard the fight may be; for without KO there is no glory.









- But I was born re...









- Know your place and shut your mouth.









- For JC. For Zurdo. For Mexico.









- You've made us all proud.









El Bandido - Miura:


----------



## Vaitor

Lester1583 said:


> - What did I tell you, guys?! The kid can fight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - He's Da Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - He's like the son I never had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thank yo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KO at all costs, KO in spite of all terror, KO however long and hard the fight may be; for without KO there is no glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - But I was born re...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Know your place and shut your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - For JC. For Zurdo. For Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - You've made us all proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Bandido - Miura:


:happy

Lester, you should make sports TV headlines...


----------



## Zopilote

Olivares and Harada are so proud of these two.


----------



## Kingboxer

^^^ :lol:

Goddamn was that fight good though. A rematch is pretty much the only way to go from there.


----------



## Lester1583

Vaitor said:


> Lester, you should make sports TV headlines...


I'm not fat and clueless enough to make it as a boxing expert.



Kingboxer said:


> ^Goddamn was that fight good though.





Zopilote said:


> Olivares and Harada are so proud of these two.


You could see Bandido felt every punch Miura threw - even those that landed on the arms - that's how heavy-handed Miura is.

Not sharp, not explosive but sheer blunt power.

The punch that knocked down Vargas - it was akin to a man getting hit by a car - Vargas' entire body flew across the corner.

Bandido is clearly not the most talented guy around but he makes up for it with passable skillset and balls of steel.

And discipline - he was actually fighting the right fight - even if Miura almost gotten better of him.


----------



## Vaitor

Lester1583 said:


> I'm not fat and clueless enough to make it as a boxing expert.


:lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Man, that was such a brutal fight. Prime killer written all over. I really would hate to see these two beat the prime out of each other in a rematch.


----------



## Vaitor

Man an Uchiyama-Bandido fight would be brutal as fuck... I fear for anyone's life who dares to face the KO Dynamite


----------



## Vaitor

Just go to me... Chocolol fights in GGG under... Canelo most likely will fight GGG next year....




GGG vs Canelo
with
Chocolatito vs Gallo in the under

.............

OMFG YES!!!!! GODDAMIT GBP MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> The Lockridge fight was a very clear Chavez win. It was competitive sure, but it was not as close as some say IMO.


True, it wasn't.

It's an underrated performance from Chavez actually.

One of his best pure boxing displays against a really good determined opponent.

And one of the things that separates him from the likes of Chocolol.

Whitaker wasn't his kryptonite.

Certainly not in the "Chavez struggled with a mover/boxer" way.

Chavez was just too complete all-around fighter for that.

Whitaker was just better.

A fighter like JC - he had no glaring weaknesses.

Sure, he could have been a bit faster, a bit more explosive, etc - but that's quantity not quality.

Now the Laporte fight on the other hand was genuinely close, dangerously close, I'd say.

Yeah, the weight issues but Chavez didn't look really drained, to be honest.

Not movement, spoiling and outboxing but strength, inhuman toughness and constant pressure coupled with a good skillset is what gave Chavez more problems.

Incidentally, fighters who gave Chocolol the most trouble were the one who fought fire with fire.

He's yet to face a really good mover/outboxer though.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> True, it wasn't.
> 
> It's an underrated performance from Chavez actually.
> 
> One of his best pure boxing displays against a really good determined opponent.
> 
> And one of the things that separates him from the likes of Chocolol.
> 
> Whitaker wasn't his kryptonite.
> 
> Certainly not in the "Chavez struggled with a mover/boxer" way.
> 
> Chavez was just too complete all-around fighter for that.
> 
> Whitaker was just better.
> 
> A fighter like JC - he had no glaring weaknesses.
> 
> Sure, he could have been a bit faster, a bit more explosive, etc - but that's quantity not quality.
> 
> Now the Laporte fight on the other hand was genuinely close, dangerously close, I'd say.
> 
> Yeah, the weight issues but Chavez didn't look really drained, to be honest.
> 
> Not movement, spoiling and outboxing but strength, inhuman toughness and constant pressure coupled with a good skillset is what gave Chavez more problems.
> 
> Incidentally, fighters who gave Chocolol the most trouble were the one who fought fire with fire.
> 
> He's yet to face a really good mover/outboxer though.


Yup I agree. Laporte gave him hell, it was close as fuck but Chavez did edge it at the end. Very underrated fight too.


----------



## Zopilote

Vaitor said:


> Just go to me... Chocolol fights in GGG under... Canelo most likely will fight GGG next year....
> 
> GGG vs Canelo
> with
> Chocolatito vs Gallo in the under
> 
> .............
> 
> OMFG YES!!!!! GODDAMIT GBP MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Add in a Vargas-Uchiyama unification fight and it would be the greatest card of all time!! :ibutt


----------



## Lester1583

There' a new sheriff in town.

40-0:


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Yup I agree. Laporte gave him hell, it was close as fuck but Chavez did edge it at the end. Very underrated fight too.


It's impossible to outtough Laporte.

But Villasana was that impossible man.

To take punches from the likes of Hoko and Garza without tasting the canvas - that was some extraterrestrial shit.

Villasana-Garza was the actual reason behind Hagler's retirement - he couldn't handle such indestructibleness - Villasana reduced ol' Marvin to a mere khan.


----------



## Kingboxer

Lester1583 said:


> It's impossible to outtough Laporte.


He submitted to god king Gomez fairly easy.

Wilfredo's best performance above 122. But there were the signs of his physical weaknesses at the higher weights early, with Laporte hurting him numerous times, but the heart and toughness that saw him through Pintor pulled him out as he unleashed an ass whooping few could withstand, as Laporte just crumbled under the the power and pressure of fighting his nations hero (I guess?. He gave up pretty easily, he was certainly capable of giving Gomez a tougher go, the JCC fight showed that).


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


> He submitted to god king Gomez fairly easy.
> 
> Wilfredo's best performance above 122. But there were the signs of his physical weaknesses at the higher weights early, with Laporte hurting him numerous times, but the heart and toughness that saw him through Pintor pulled him out as he unleashed an ass whooping few could withstand, as Laporte just crumbled under the the power and pressure of fighting his nations hero (I guess?. He gave up pretty easily, he was certainly capable of giving Gomez a tougher go, the JCC fight showed that).


Yup, that was almost an embarrassing performance by Laporte, considering of what he was capable of on his best night.

Toughness and chin is not only about taking an occasional punch or looking mean and threatening.

As Qawi proved in certain fights.


----------



## Doc

Who wants to see El Nica conception Jersey Shore against chocolate? I think that's such a good fight...

Styles is all action packed more so then estrada.



Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583

dkos said:


> I don't like to throw the word around too often, but Guevara was robbed against Kimura today in my opinion.
> 
> Guevara dominated the first five rounds and, while Kimura at least started to make it competitive after that due to his increased work rate and pressure, I still felt he was doing the better work throughout (with the 12th round an exception).
> 
> Based on the open scoring and that Guevara's best round was the fifth, one judge scored the last seven rounds to Kimura :-(
> 
> I honestly think the crowd played a big part in the decision. If that fight had went exactly the same way in Mexico but with the crowd behind Guevara, I believe you'd be looking at 118-110-type cards across the board for the now ex-champion.





Zopilote said:


> - You call that technical boxing?


Disappointing night for Mexican boxing.
First Jibran got upset by the unheralded Kimura and then Cuadras was made to look like shit by the basic but hard-punching Eto.

Dkos does have a point.
The Kimura fight was close enough to give it to either fighter - Jibran was better in the first half, Kimura in the second.
But Tsuyoshi Hamada was in the audience _(I recognized him by his eyebrows)_ and that was the tie-breaker.

Both mexicans hit lighter than their records are suggesting - neither is a puncher.
What's worse both were facing tailor-made fighters and both looked bad dealing with simple pressure.
Cuadras especially.
He actually looked worse than Jibran despite getting the win.
He flat-out pulled a Lara in the last rounds, was hurt by the body shot and for a fighter who sees himself as a potential opponent for Chocolol looked totally unconvincing - closer to a fighter who's going to wilt under pressure and get stopped than to someone who's good enough to outmove and outbox future Estrada's victim.

He needs to rematch the blood-thirsty Srisaket first, who's been destroying everyone in sight since that bogus loss.

Jibran just looked like a fighter who didn't do enough to convince the judges that they should have given him the decision instead of a hometown favourite.

Jibran - Kimura:





Principe - Eto:





Srisaket rips out some poor guy's intestines:





Gilberto Roman for the most underrated mexican fighter since Medel?


----------



## Lester1583

Short highlight video of the 18-year old Japanese sensation Hinata Maruta's debut versus world ranked Jason Canoy (who KO'd Rigo's last opponent in 1 round):





Doesn't look that impressive but it's only the kid's first pro-fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Ruenroeng is fighting in the next couple of hours, from what I can gather this fight was only announced a couple of weeks ago, i'd heard fuck all, gonna try and find a stream

EDIT: Fuck, it's already in round 12, atsch:-(

You guys are slacking, I should have known about this


----------



## Doc

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Ruenroeng is fighting in the next couple of hours, from what I can gather this fight was only announced a couple of weeks ago, i'd heard fuck all, gonna try and find a stream
> 
> EDIT: Fuck, it's already in round 12, atsch:-(
> 
> You guys are slacking, I should have known about this


Dec. 7

At Hua Hin, Thailand:*Amnat Ruenreong vs. Myung Ho Lee, 12 rounds, for Ruenreong's IBF flyweight title

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12508267/boxing-fight-schedule

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583

Another challenger returns home empty-handed - Dirty Champ triumphs again:





Amnat's patented body slam at 28:35.


----------



## Mexi-Box

@Lester did you watch Fuentes' last fight?


----------



## Brickfists

Any word on the whispered about Gonzalez/Ruenroeng unification ?


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> @Lester did you watch Fuentes' last fight?


Missed it.

Worth a look?


----------



## Lester1583

Bad Boy is not done yet:








@dkos


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Missed it.
> 
> Worth a look?


Ehh... if you're into action and that sort of stuff. I guess, but who watches boxing for the action. Am I right?


----------



## dkos

Lester1583 said:


> Bad Boy is not done yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dkos


:lol: That picture is amazing, although I don't think Shuhei should have been fighting someone with a stump for a left arm. But I do appreciate his evasive skills in avoiding his opponent's attempt at booting him in the balls.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Ehh... if you're into action and that sort of stuff. I guess, but who watches boxing for the action. Am I right?


Featherfisters bring action.

Punchers bring death.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Featherfisters bring action.
> 
> Punchers bring death.


:rofl


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> So true


Hope that answers your question.

Not only I'm not going to watch it but I'm also gonna make you unwatch it.

By posting a pic of a happy Valuev:


----------



## Zopilote

@Lester1583

Any word on that Arroyo-Casimero fight being made or not??


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Any word on that Arroyo-Casimero fight being made or not??


Last I heard, it was pushed back to early 2016.

The bad part is that it's going to be Casimero vs McJoe (the boxer) not Casimero vs McWilliams (the puncher) as was originally planned.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Last I heard, it was pushed back to early 2016.
> 
> The bad part is that it's going to be Casimero vs McJoe (the boxer) not Casimero vs McWilliams (the puncher) as was originally planned.


Boo!

McWilliams vs Casimero would have been chaotic.


----------



## Lester1583

Brickfists said:


> Any word on the whispered about Gonzalez/Ruenroeng unification ?


Ruenroeng is ready and willing.

Gonzalez is on his way to becoming a lighter weights star - these kind of fights are not necessarily up to him anymore.


----------



## Doc

Lester1583 said:


> Ruenroeng is ready and willing.
> 
> Gonzalez is on his way to becoming a lighter weights star - these kind of fights are not necessarily up to him anymore.


Chocolate wants 2 million to fight any legit title holder.

Will face nobodies until then.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mushin

Lester1583 said:


> Hope that answers your question.
> 
> Not only I'm not going to watch it but I'm also gonna make you unwatch it.
> 
> By posting a pic of a happy Valuev:


This looks like a scene from a horror movie where the ogre trapped a bus full of kids and is about to have them for lunch.


----------



## Lester1583

Doc said:


> Chocolate wants 2 million to fight any legit title holder.
> Will face nobodies until then.


Double shitty news:



> Concepcion-Marquez 3 in Play, Segura Eyes Chocolatito
> 
> Former world champion Giovani Segura (32-4-1, 28KOs) will not be traveling over to Panama where he was scheduled to fight on December 17 against the interim-super flyweight champion of the World Boxing Association, Luis "Nica" Concepcion (33-4, 24KOs).
> 
> The likely replacement being discussed for 12/17 is Hernan 'Tyson' Marquez (39-6-1, 28KOs), who holds two knockout wins over Concepcion in 2011 when both were at flyweight. Marquez was already in camp for a stay busy fight on December 19.
> 
> The reason Segura is pulling out is because the Mexican veteran is a strong candidate to face WBC flyweight world champion Roman "Chocolatito" Gonzalez (44-0, 38KOs) in the first quarter of 2016.
> 
> "We know there is the possibility of facing Roman Gonzalez in February or March and obviously everybody wants to fight the best pound for pound fighter in the world," said Segura's promoter Fernando Beltran of Zanfer Promotions to ESPN Deportes.
> 
> "[Segura] wanted to go to Panama, but it appears that the possibility was open [of facing Gonzalez] and who would not want to fight Floyd Mayweather's successor.
> 
> Marquez is pretty happy with the unexpected turn of events.
> 
> "I would have liked to have more time to have a stronger preparation, but I know I have a chance [to beat him], and I hope that I won't have any issues [with making the weight]," Marquez said.





Zopilote said:


> - Is it me or does someone sound like a rich coward ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I am this close to calling this boy a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Where are your balls, chococock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - You can run but you can't hide from KO6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Amen.


----------



## Doc

Chococock lmao

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Double shitty news:


:lol:

If Gonzalez does fight Segura...I'll be very upset.


----------



## Brickfists

Doc said:


> Chocolate wants 2 million to fight any legit title holder.
> 
> Will face nobodies until then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


If that's true its ridiculous. The most I think they could realistically hope to get for a big unification fight is a million split between them, with the bigger portion going to Gonzalez. Roman is dreaming if he thinks he can 2mil for any fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Epidemic of Violence!!!
> BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!


El Nica - Tyson Marquez 3 tomorrow!

Weigh-in:





No fake posturing or pathetic insults.

Just happy smiles and the warrior spirit.


----------



## Doc

Lester1583 said:


> El Nica - Tyson Marquez 3 tomorrow!
> 
> Weigh-in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fake posturing or pathetic insults.
> 
> Just happy smiles and the warrior spirit.


I want to see chocolate fight El Nica

Nica should beat tyson...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583

dkos said:


>


Another asian driver crashed into the wall.

The highly touted by some _(mostly by Rob of the british forum)_ undefeated bantamweight contender Shohei Omori got upset in a WBO eliminator by the unheralded Pac's lost uncle Marlon "Nightmare" Tapales:





Yamanaka's loss, Iwasa's disgrace and now this.

Somebody has to pay.

Expect no mercy from Uchiyama:


----------



## dkos

Lester1583 said:


> Another asian driver crashed into the wall.
> 
> The highly touted by some _(mostly by Rob of the british forum)_ undefeated bantamweight contender Shohei Omori got upset in a WBO eliminator by the unheralded Pac's lost uncle Marlon "Nightmare" Tapales:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yamanaka's loss, Iwasa's disgrace and now this.
> 
> Somebody has to pay.
> 
> Expect no mercy from Uchiyama:


He got battered.

Tapales looked good though. Those knockdowns were really nicely executed - I especially enjoyed the second one where he disguised the jab. I'll be keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Mushin

Lester1583 said:


> Another asian driver crashed into the wall.
> 
> The highly touted by some _(mostly by Rob of the british forum)_ undefeated bantamweight contender Shohei Omori got upset in a WBO eliminator by the unheralded Pac's lost uncle Marlon "Nightmare" Tapales:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yamanaka's loss, Iwasa's disgrace and now this.
> 
> Somebody has to pay.
> 
> Expect no mercy from Uchiyama:


Kid is pretty good, looks like a future champ.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Warriors


Hearts of Steel:


----------



## Doc

Lester1583 said:


> Hearts of Steel:


Yup... Nica vs chocolate now.. make it happen

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-n...-be-enjoying-most-comfortable-weight-loss-yet

"Naoya Inoue said to be enjoying "most comfortable" weight loss yet

The weight loss is thought to be put down to a change in diet with a "secret recipe" having been mentioned by his camp and in fact his team seem to be leaving the cooking of the pre-fight meal down to Naoya's wife."

Is Inoue trying to humour his wife's cooking because he can't keep it down? :lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Hey JC, JC won't you fight for me?
> Sanna Ho Sanna Hey Superstar


One-sided.

Long overdue.

Past prime.

But still Chavez-Camacho feels like a big event.

Great atmosphere and good action.

Those left hooks to the body - they even sounded painful - Chavez simply took McCallum's trunks and wiped his ass with them.

And that post-fight interview - "Macho Time! Macho Time!, "He's not the feminine individual (*******) that he thought he would be."

And then they shared a bottle of water.

Classic fight.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> One-sided.
> 
> Long overdue.
> 
> Past prime.
> 
> But still Chavez-Camacho feels like a big event.
> 
> Great atmosphere and good action.
> 
> Those left hooks to the body - they even sounded painful - Chavez simply took McCallum's trunk and wiped his ass with them.
> 
> And that post-fight interview - "Macho Time! Macho Time!, "He's not the feminine individual (*******) that he thought he would be."
> 
> And then they shared a bottle of water.
> 
> Classic fight.


:yep

I'm sure they also shared a couple of lines afterwards.

I remember watching that fight when it happened, I was a wee 8 year old Zopi. Great atmosphere indeed.

RIP Macho Man.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> One-sided.
> 
> Long overdue.
> 
> Past prime.
> 
> But still Chavez-Camacho feels like a big event.
> 
> Great atmosphere and good action.
> 
> Those left hooks to the body - they even sounded painful - Chavez simply took McCallum's trunk and wiped his ass with them.
> 
> And that post-fight interview - "Macho Time! Macho Time!, "He's not the feminine individual (*******) that he thought he would be."
> 
> And then they shared a bottle of water.
> 
> Classic fight.


So I wanna ask you man. Did anyone else inherit that bodywork Chavez had from the newer generations?

Barrera, Canelo, Marquez?


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> So I wanna ask you man. Did anyone else inherit that bodywork Chavez had from the newer generations?
> 
> Barrera, Canelo, Marquez?


They all had/have good body attack.

Castillo too, Izzy, Carbajal, Arce, Estrada, etc.

A mexican without a left hook to the body is nonsense - a cuban spy most likely.

Out of those that followed Chavez, I'd say young Barrera came closest to repeating the deadliness of JC's main weapon.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> They all had/have good body attack.
> 
> Castillo too, Izzy, Carbajal, Arce, Estrada, etc.
> 
> A mexican without a left hook to the body is nonsense - a cuban spy most likely.
> 
> Out of those that followed Chavez, I'd say young Barrera came closest to repeating the deadliness of JC's main weapon.


That's also what I thought. I use to rewatch Barrera-McKinney every once in a while just to reminisce how brutal his hooks to the liver were.

"cuban spy" :lol:


----------



## ElKiller

Lester1583 said:


> A mexican without a left hook to the body is nonsense - a cuban spy most likely.


Funniest line I've read here in a long time.

In regards to Chocolatito, if he continues with those high purse demands, the duck accusations will start flying his way.


----------



## Doc

ElKiller said:


> Funniest line I've read here in a long time.
> 
> In regards to Chocolatito, if he continues with those high purse demands, the duck accusations will start flying his way.


He's been ducking Estrada for the longest with his money demands.. when you are the best you usually say I'll fight anyone but dude wants millions to fight a guy he already beat..narrowly mind you against a greener version it's understandable why he wants to get paid since Estrada will strip him of his status and might as well get paid for that.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote

Doc said:


> He's been ducking Estrada for the longest with his money demands.. when you are the best you usually say I'll fight anyone but dude wants millions to fight a guy he already beat..narrowly mind you against a greener version it's understandable why he wants to get paid since Estrada will strip him of his status and might as well get paid for that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


With HBO backing him, he can get a high purse that he deserves. Estrada too. Estrada himself said that he at least wanted to wait til 2016 to fight Roman again.

The rematch will happen, chill. I expect another great and close match up between those 2, with Roman winning another close one.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - For those about to slug, we salute you:


The single most epic sequence since Morales-Barrera:

At 7:40:


----------



## Doc

Lester1583 said:


> The single most epic sequence since Morales-Barrera:
> 
> At 7:40:


Warriors

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Sheeeeeeeet!


Inoue is a 1/100 favourite vs Parrenas.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - I was gonna KO Pacquiao again but I got high:


It's always fun to read stuff like "Cheen is the most important thing in baxing!"

To reduce such complex sport to being dependent on one attribute is wrong, to put it mildly.

Marquez's chin is and was average.

"But Marquez's recovery is outta this world!"

And it's not about the physical side only.

Imagine Dinamita with Judah's mentality.
Or Wolodya's?
Or Mosley's?

Gets knocked down, gets up, starts running/loses his cool/forgets about his gameplan/etc.

Never happened.

The man is cut from the same cloth as Sanchez, Salido, Arbachakov, all those mexican warriors.

Impossible to dent mentally.

Plenty of fighters would've died in that first round versus Manny - Marquez didn't even flinch, despite being one richard steele away from losing the fight via embarrassing KO1.

Come to think of it, is Marquez the glassiest top 10 mexican?


----------



## Lester1583

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> - What do you want for Happy New Year, son?
> - Chopped liver.


Uchiyama-Flores:





Kosei - Vic Saludar:
[video=dailymotion;k1Q2veaJN4gy3QezZvr]http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/k1Q2veaJN4gy3QezZvr[/video]

Ioka stops JUAN CARLOS REVECO:





Yaegashi - Mendoza:
[video=dailymotion;k2k0oKi03QWJ78eycph]http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/k2k0oKi03QWJ78eycph[/video]


----------



## Zopilote

Clinical performance by Ioka!

If the best fight to make in the sport doesn't happen next or anytime soon...I'd say bring on Ioka-Estrada! :ibutt


----------



## Zopilote

Forget Cotto, forget Canelo

Uchiyama's left hook to the body is where the fuck its at! I'm sure the body snatcher and el boolsheeto would approve! @Lester1583


----------



## Lester1583

The Inoue invasion.

Takuma's latest fight:




 @dkos

Koki's debut:




 @dyna


----------



## dyna

Kosei Tanaka got his WBO title.
KO6


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Forget Cotto, forget Canelo
> 
> Uchiyama's left hook to the body is where the fuck its at! I'm sure the body snatcher and el boolsheeto would approve! @Lester1583


Yup, KO Dynamite looked solid & deadly as ever.
Precise crisp punching, composed and clinical.
Rumor has it, Walters has already booked himself for a liver transplant.

Kosei is brave, exciting and flawed.

Haven't seen the full Ioka fight yet - but the highlight video promises a very solid midget action.
Ioka may not be the exceptional talent some thought he would be, but the kid has built a pretty good resume.

They all need to stop running from Estrada though.
It's getting embarrassing.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Anyone seen the Ioka and Tanaka fights? Was Kazuto impressive? How about Kosei? He was losing a virtual shutout on the judges card before the stoppage, surprised at that.


----------



## Doc

Zopilote said:


> Forget Cotto, forget Canelo
> 
> Uchiyama's left hook to the body is where the fuck its at! I'm sure the body snatcher and el boolsheeto would approve! @Lester1583


Levels bro...that's why these guys get lot of praise move up in level and get beat up.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote

Doc said:


> Levels bro...that's why these guys get lot of praise move up in level and get beat up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Check out Uchiyama if you haven't.

His left to the liver is a sight to behold.


----------



## Lester1583

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Anyone seen the Ioka and Tanaka fights? Was Kazuto impressive? How about Kosei? He was losing a virtual shutout on the judges card before the stoppage, surprised at that.


Ioka's full fight footage hasn't surfaced yet.
He looked good by all accounts.

As for Tanaka - it sounds worse than it actually went in reality - it's not like Kosei was getting beat up or dominated - just didn't look like the second coming of Ohba.
Young, gifted in some areas, but raw, vulnurable and average-punching.
Anyway, you can judge it for yourself - I've upgraded my previous post with the full fight:
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ssion-Thread&p=2330638&viewfull=1#post2330638

The Yaegashi-Mendoza upset is up too, @Zopilote
I guess that ass punch from Melindo was deadlier than we thought.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The Yaegashi-Mendoza upset is up too, @Zopilote
> I guess that ass punch from Melindo was deadlier than we thought.


:lol: right? That dirty fucker Melindo!

I'll have to watch that Mendoza-Yaegashi bout. From what I hear, it was a good scrap.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> :lol: right? That dirty fucker Melindo!


Dem filipipinos are spiteful midgets.

Pacquiao is behind all of this.

He knows he could never beat Marquez, so he tries his best to hurt him by hurting his compatriots one by one.

First it was a roided-to-the-gills Sucksona that layed out Estrella.

Then he made a deal with Tsuyoshi "Yakuza Boss" Hamada - together they bribed corrupt japanese officials - and these geisha-crossdressers broke young Jibran's heart.
Poor kid doesn't even believe in Saint Chava anymore.

Then this power-crazed kimchi addict even tried to kill Marquez's closest relative - Estrada - by sending Mini-Me Joebert to do the dirty job.
Luckily, JFE's got Juan's unbreakable will to live.

And now this outrageous despicable act.

Will there be an end to this madness?

Thank Puas, Mexico's Great Defender is with us.

- I will stop this kimmel-fucker once and for all.


----------



## Doc

Lester1583 said:


> Dem filipipinos are spiteful midgets.
> 
> Pacquiao is behind all of this.
> 
> He knows he could never beat Marquez, so he tries his best to hurt him by hurting his compatriots one by one.
> 
> First it was a roided-to-the-gills Sucksona that layed out Estrella.
> 
> Then he made a deal with Tsuyoshi "Yakuza Boss" Hamada - together they bribed corrupt japanese officials - and these geisha-crossdressers broke young Jibran's heart.
> Poor kid doesn't even believe in Saint Chava anymore.
> 
> Then this power-crazed kimchi addict even tried to kill Marquez's closest relative - Estrada - by sending Mini-Me Joebert to do the dirty job.
> Luckily, JFE's got Juan's unbreakable will to live.
> 
> And now this outrageous despicable act.
> 
> Will there be an end to this madness?
> 
> Thank Puas, Mexico's Great Defender is with us.
> 
> - I will stop this kimmel-fucker once and for all.


Epic poster lmao

How do you come up with this shit.. lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583

rjjfan said:


> Its going to be interesting to see Takuma at 22-24 when he gets stronger and starts punching with authority.


Takuma again failed to impress.

A totally bland one-paced stick-n-move contest.

Looks ok but gives you that Khan/Linares vibe.

Twice his outmatched opponent connected - both times Takuma felt it.
Even got hurt on one occassion.

He's close to being expelled from the Inoue Clan.


----------



## rjjfan

Lester1583 said:


> Takuma again failed to impress.
> 
> A totally bland one-paced stick-n-move contest.
> 
> Looks ok but gives you that Khan/Linares vibe.
> 
> Twice his outmatched opponent connected - both times Takuma felt it.
> Even got hurt on one occassion.
> 
> He's close to being expelled from the Inoue Clan.


Talent doesn't get evenly distributed in the family. I should know.

My bro's a former school tennis star and muay thai fighter. I'm an accountant.


----------



## Mushin

Zopilote said:


> Forget Cotto, forget Canelo
> 
> Uchiyama's left hook to the body is where the fuck its at!


He really throws that shot well, which is surprising because he's mostly a head hunter.



Lester1583 said:


> Yup, KO Dynamite looked solid & deadly as ever.
> Precise crisp punching, composed and clinical.
> *Rumor has it, Walters has already booked himself for a liver transplant*.


That fight needs to happen. I don't know who I'd favor at this point.


----------



## Lester1583

Ioka - REVECO 2 is a really solid flyweight fight - competitive, skilled, moderately fast-paced and with a good ending.
Underrated already.

It's nice to see a fighter throwing a left hook to the body without dropping his right hand - such textbookness is commendable - Jofre would approve.
Ioka is clearly a soviet technician at heart.

REVECO fought bravely, even if he looks 10 years older than his age.

Ioka lacks a physical presence at this weight but is a well-schooled versatile champ.
Him vs Estrada is a guaranteed action-packed chess-match for hardcore fans and sailor moon aficionados.

REVECO was ahead on one scorecard at the time of the stoppage.
Which is almost as surprising as Floyd's recent confession that he's an arab terrorist:


----------



## sugarshane_24

Mushin said:


> He really throws that shot well, which is surprising because he's mostly a head hunter.
> 
> That fight needs to happen. I don't know who I'd favor at this point.


I once savored Uchiyama-Barthelemy but the cuban moved up. I think now we even had a better fight.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Ioka - REVECO 2 is a really solid flyweight fight - competitive, skilled, moderately fast-paced and with a good ending.
> Underrated already.
> 
> It's nice to see a fighter throwing a left hook to the body without dropping his right hand - such textbookness is commendable - Jofre would approve.
> Ioka is clearly a soviet technician at heart.
> 
> REVECO fought bravely, even if he looks 10 years older than his age.
> 
> Ioka lacks a physical presence at this weight but is a well-schooled versatile champ.
> Him vs Estrada is a guaranteed action-packed chess-match for hardcore fans and sailor moon aficionados.
> 
> REVECO was ahead on one scorecard at the time of the stoppage.
> Which is almost as surprising as Floyd's recent confession that he's an arab terrorist:


:lol:

Yeh from the highlight video that you posted, Ioka looked excellent.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Yeh from the highlight video that you posted, Ioka looked excellent.


The full fight didn't disappoint one bit.

It's finally been posted on youtube - not the argentinian tv version I watched - this one is the japanese one in a funny manga-looking window but it's better than nothing:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Doc said:


> Levels bro...that's why these guys get lot of praise move up in level and get beat up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Uchiyama's resume is sound. He is very very good.


----------



## Zopilote

Chacal said:


> Uchiyama's resume is sound. He is very very good.


I have Uchiyama in my top p4p.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Zopilote said:


> I have Uchiyama in my top p4p.


He's not quite there yet for me. If he beats Walters he'll enter at about 9


----------



## Vaitor

Lester1583 said:


> Ioka - REVECO 2 is a really solid flyweight fight - competitive, skilled, moderately fast-paced and with a good ending.
> Underrated already.
> 
> It's nice to see a fighter throwing a left hook to the body without dropping his right hand - such textbookness is commendable - Jofre would approve.
> Ioka is clearly a soviet technician at heart.
> 
> REVECO fought bravely, even if he looks 10 years older than his age.
> 
> Ioka lacks a physical presence at this weight but is a well-schooled versatile champ.
> Him vs Estrada is a guaranteed action-packed chess-match for hardcore fans and sailor moon aficionados.
> 
> REVECO was ahead on one scorecard at the time of the stoppage.
> Which is almost as surprising as Floyd's recent confession that he's an arab terrorist:


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> The single most epic sequence since Morales-Barrera:
> 
> At 7:40:


Have they posted the full fight for Marquez/Concepcion III? I haven't watched that one.

Did you also hear about Pedro Guevara getting upset?






I'm gonna give this a watch later, but damn, crazy if true. Japanese judging makes me want to think twice about the decision.

Guy was tagged as the next big thing.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Have they posted the full fight for Marquez/Concepcion III?


Same as with Makabu-Mchunu - can't find it anywhere.



Mexi-Box said:


> Did you also hear about Pedro Guevara getting upset?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ssion-Thread&p=2283642&viewfull=1#post2283642


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Gonzalez-Segura once again being mentioned on the Scene, just get it over with, such an uninspiring fight, if he doesn't face either Monster, Ruenroeng or Gallo this year I am off the bandwagon


----------



## Doc

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Gonzalez-Segura once again being mentioned on the Scene, just get it over with, such an uninspiring fight, if he doesn't face either Monster, Ruenroeng or Gallo this year I am off the bandwagon


He's riding HBO now.. he wants the moolah for any fight having 1 ounce of risk or will feast on left overs and live off his most notable accomplishments until it comes.. be patient graashopper.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Same as with Makabu-Mchunu - can't find it anywhere.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ssion-Thread&p=2283642&viewfull=1#post2283642


:lol: Totally missed that post then. Sucks about Marquez/Concepcion: III.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> RIP Macho Man.


Don't see Marquez fairing all that well against Macho, by the way.

Come to think of it, only Saldivar could've repeated what Chavez did to a past-prime Camacho.
And even he was probably to small to pull it off.

No shame in that though.

Macho was just too talented:


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Piss Drinkers! Hellraisers!





Lester1583 said:


> Don't see Marquez fairing all that well against Macho, by the way.


With that said, dont think it's fair to simply write Marquez's chances off.

Camacho is not a fighter I'd call a technician - "a speedster" suits him better.

Not that hard to tag cleanly, not that imaginative with his offense.

Although everytime I watch the Wheeler Dealer struggle, a little mexican boy inside of me dies.

Excellent refereeing.

Marquez has been fighting for so long you almost forget he had legs once.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


The Chavez - Lonnie Smith press conference is what solidified JC's status as the #1 P4P fighter in the world.

Lightning Lonnie came to the weigh-in carrying a picture of Chavez lying in a coffin.

It didn't work - Julio didn't lose his cool.

But then Smith tried to intimidate Mexico's greatest at the press conference.

A glimpse at JC's reaction at Lonnie's antics:
At 1:30:





Champion's post fight words: ""Viva Mexico, I'm going to take this money, and I'm going to buy Lonnie Smith a bicycle.""


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The Chavez - Lonnie Smith press conference is what solidified JC's status as the #1 P4P fighter in the world.
> 
> Lightning Lonnie came to the weigh-in carrying a picture of Chavez lying in a coffin.
> 
> It didn't work - Julio didn't lose his cool.
> 
> But then Smith tried to intimidate Mexico's greatest at the press conference.
> 
> A glimpse at JC's reaction at Lonnie's antics:
> At 1:30:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champion's post fight words: ""Viva Mexico, I'm going to take this money, and I'm going to buy Lonnie Smith a bicycle.""


Julio laughing his ass off at him :lol::lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Saint Chava:


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Saint Chava:












Sal's daddy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

:rofl

(yes i had to google who he was)


----------



## Flea Man

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> :rofl
> 
> (yes i had to google who he was)


Did you hear the comparison between the two we did on the fistorical perspective?

I've got Marcel. Sanchez greater, Marcel better.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Flea Man said:


> Did you hear the comparison between the two we did on the fistorical perspective?
> 
> I've got Marcel. Sanchez greater, Marcel better.


Yeah man, I actually watched the Shibata fight after listening (I like the homework you guys set), didn't really score it, but thought that a lot of the rounds were close, can definitely see why you're such a big fan of his though, i've just put the Arguello fight on and it's reminded me of you and Kyle joking about how ahead of it's time the Shibata footage is for quality.


----------



## Flea Man

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Yeah man, I actually watched the Shibata fight after listening (I like the homework you guys set), didn't really score it, but thought that a lot of the rounds were close, can definitely see why you're such a big fan of his though, i've just put the Arguello fight on and it's reminded me of you and Kyle joking about how ahead of it's time the Shibata footage is for quality.


I'm Kyle ;-)

The Arguello fight shines through its lack of quality. Watch it all, and you'll see one of the greatest featherweight a of all time appear in front of your very eyes.

Arguello looks decent too.


----------



## dyna

I think Sanchez was just a bit too much of a slow starter, even for 15 rounds.
Some very close calls, even the Nelson fight was closer than necessary.

Makes me wonder how much trouble he'd have had transitioning to 12 round title fights.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Flea Man said:


> I'm Kyle ;-)
> 
> The Arguello fight shines through its lack of quality. Watch it all, and you'll see one of the greatest featherweight a of all time appear in front of your very eyes.
> 
> Arguello looks decent too.


Ha I knew that, my bad lol. 
yeah definitely gonna sit and watch it now


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Sal's daddy.


You just hate Mexicans cuz they're taller than you.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> You just hate Mexicans cuz they're taller than you.


I love Mexicans, and I love Sanchez.

Surely your accusation would've held more weight if you'd said I was jealous of his Afro?


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> I'm just a soul whose intentions are good
> Oh Lord, please don't let me be misunderstood


This is what will happen to you one day, ******:


----------



## Lester1583

Those who are doubting the greatness of Salvador should rewatch Chavez-Haugen.

Haugen was a doubter too.


----------



## Lester1583

Rosario called Howard Davis a ****** without calling him that.

That's skills.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

http://www.boxingscene.com/naoya-inoue-vs-david-carmona-ordered-by-wbo--100220

So Inoue has been ordered to face David Carmona, the guy who drew with the lad Inoue just sparked out, which is a shame as it's a shit fight, one Naoya doesn't need, but also Naoya is contractually obligated to face Omar Narvaez next as Omar has a rematch clause, so if Narvaez is adamant that fight has to happen next then the WBO could strip him, thus making a Gonzalez fight much less likely

Hopefully a compromise is made some how


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - What is that?!


10 rounds of sparring per day, 6 days per week.
Non-stop fighting.
Thus trained JC.
@Bogotazo

That old school approach - staying sharp through constant cab driving.
It only looks easy.
Not every fighter can make it work for him.
Not every fighter needs it though.

One of the toughest fights of Chavez's career happened in 1990.
It's not about body only - it's mentally taxing.
4 more fights followed that year.

Toney was one of the last of modern champs of that kind.
Tua should've been living in the ring.
Any excuse Gonzalez has for not fighting 5 times a year are weak - you can do it, Chococock.

Floyd, on the other hand, would've never repeated Chavez's record.
Lewis, Rigo, etc.

The Rodolfo Aguilar fight is a good example of why boxrec experts are what they are.
Aguilar is a nobody on paper.
Just another cannon fodder for the "overrated" Mexican.

But in reality Aguilar was a solid fighter - tall lanky southpaw boxer with decent movement - well-schooled, durable, awkward, tough to look good against.

Chavez was trailing on both Lederman's & Merchant's scorecards after 4 rounds.
Got cut (!) too.

The forgotten underrated heavy-handed Espana, who brutalized Meldrick, couldn't stop Aguilar - at welter.

And yet Chavez broke the panamanian down inside 6 rounds.

Chavez's right hand deserves to be praised more often.
It's not Hearn's railgun or G-Man's ballistic missile.
It's a ball from Phantasm - always finds it's target.


----------



## Bogotazo

Lester1583 said:


> 10 rounds of sparring per day, 6 days per week.
> Non-stop fighting.
> Thus trained JC.
> @Bogotazo
> 
> That old school approach - staying sharp through constant cab driving.
> It only looks easy.
> Not every fighter can make it work for him.
> Not every fighter needs it though.
> 
> One of the toughest fights of Chavez's career happened in 1990.
> It's not about body only - it's mentally taxing.
> 4 more fights followed that year.
> 
> Toney was one of the last of modern champs of that kind.
> Tua should've been living in the ring.
> Any excuse Gonzalez's has for not fighting 5 times a year are weak - you can do it, Chococock.
> 
> Floyd, on the other hand, would've never repeated Chavez's record.
> Lewis, Rigo, etc.
> 
> The Rodolfo Aguilar fight is a good example of why boxrec experts are what they are.
> Aguilar is a nobody on paper.
> Just another cannon fodder for the "overrated" Mexican.
> 
> But in reality Aguilar was a solid fighter - tall lanky southpaw boxer with decent movement - well-schooled, durable, awkward, tough to look good against.
> 
> Chavez was trailing on both Lederman's & Merchant's scorecards after 4 rounds.
> Got cut (!) too.
> 
> The forgotten underrated heavy-handed Espana, who brutalized Meldrick, couldn't stop Aguilar - at welter.
> 
> And yet Chavez broke the panamanian down inside 6 rounds.
> 
> Chavez's right hand deserves to be praised more often.
> It's not Hearn's railgun or G-Man's ballistic missile.
> It's a ball from Phantasm - always finds it's target.


People underrate that kind of consistency. People yell "bum" for these kind of fighters, but anything but 100% mental focus would mean pain and danger.

I recently fended off the can-man myth on BF24. I'd show you but that place is best left untouched.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> 10 rounds of sparring per day, 6 days per week.
> Non-stop fighting.
> Thus trained JC.
> @Bogotazo
> 
> That old school approach - staying sharp through constant cab driving.
> It only looks easy.
> Not every fighter can make it work for him.
> Not every fighter needs it though.
> 
> One of the toughest fights of Chavez's career happened in 1990.
> It's not about body only - it's mentally taxing.
> 4 more fights followed that year.
> 
> Toney was one of the last of modern champs of that kind.
> Tua should've been living in the ring.
> Any excuse Gonzalez's has for not fighting 5 times a year are weak - you can do it, Chococock.
> 
> Floyd, on the other hand, would've never repeated Chavez's record.
> Lewis, Rigo, etc.
> 
> The Rodolfo Aguilar fight is a good example of why boxrec experts are what they are.
> Aguilar is a nobody on paper.
> Just another cannon fodder for the "overrated" Mexican.
> 
> But in reality Aguilar was a solid fighter - tall lanky southpaw boxer with decent movement - well-schooled, durable, awkward, tough to look good against.
> 
> Chavez was trailing on both Lederman's & Merchant's scorecards after 4 rounds.
> Got cut (!) too.
> 
> The forgotten underrated heavy-handed Espana, who brutalized Meldrick, couldn't stop Aguilar - at welter.
> 
> And yet Chavez broke the panamanian down inside 6 rounds.
> 
> Chavez's right hand deserves to be praised more often.
> It's not Hearn's railgun or G-Man's ballistic missile.
> It's a ball from Phantasm - always finds it's target.


:deal

Chavez' left hook to the body is his most known and talked about punch, but it was indeed his right hand that was his best weapon in his arsenal. Quick, heavy, ridiculously accurate, and excellently timed. His fight against Jose Luis Ramirez is his best display of the right hand IMO.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> fight against Jose Luis Ramirez


Is the rumor true about JC - that after every big fight he used to throw a big party in his hometown and everybody was invited - literally everybody - rich, poor, friends, strangers?

I remember hearing about him a long time ago, watching some highlights - he actually doesn't give an impression of a charismatic fighter at first glance.
Doesn't even have that Morales silent indian warrior vibe.
Just a bland, emotionless, consumate pro.

Was very surprised to find out that he's much more than that.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Is the rumor true about JC - that after every big fight he used to throw a big party in his hometown and everybody was invited - literally everybody - rich, poor, friends, strangers?
> 
> I remember hearing about him a long time ago, watching some highlights - he actually doesn't give an impression of a charismatic fighter at first glance.
> Doesn't even have that Morales silent indian warrior vibe.
> Just a bland, emotionless, consumate pro.
> 
> Was very surprised to find out that he's much more than that.


That sounds like something from his 90s days, when he was a coke snorting, prostitute fucking, fur coat wearing party animal. More so after the Camacho fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> after the Camacho fight.


Just as I thought.

Evil Camacho corrupted the naive mexican country boy.


----------



## dyna

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## boxing prospect

That's a joke from the WBA right?
Other little guy news-
Hinata Maruta is back on March 20th vs tba
Iwan Zoda is hopefully back March 12th
Shinsuke Yamanaka will face Liborio Solis And Yu Kimura will face Ganigan Lopez in early March
Winner of Yamanaka vs Solis will face winner of Moreno vs Suriyan, which is set for Mid March


----------



## dyna

boxing prospect said:


> That's a joke from the WBA right?
> Other little guy news-
> Hinata Maruta is back on March 20th vs tba
> Iwan Zoda is hopefully back March 12th
> Shinsuke Yamanaka will face Liborio Solis And Yu Kimura will face Ganigan Lopez in early March
> Winner of Yamanaka vs Solis will face winner of Moreno vs Suriyan, which is set for Mid March


http://boxrec.com/boxer/587304
vacant WBA World super bantamweight title

This is his opponent
http://boxrec.com/boxer/522474

Really shitty jokes turn funny when it's real.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Baptized in BLOOD
> Destined to buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurn!!!


El Nica vs Tyson Marquez 3 - full version:




From 51:15.


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


> El Nica was in full on beast mode there, straight up no selling clean left hooks on the chin while continuing to blast Sanchez around the ring from pillar to post.


The same thing happened again versus Tyson Marquez.

It's not like El Nica ever showed fear or anything, but he's been straight-up shrugging off bombs lately - the punches don't affect him at all.

El Nica has become a god?!









Although it's sad to see how greatly Tyson Marquez's power has diminished since he got that new "I'm a mexican midget model" haircut.

Embarrassing bieberness.

He needs to visit Carbajal's stylist immediately, @Zopilote


----------



## Doc

El Nica will kick chocolate puffs smile off his face.. you wait and see..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flea Man

Doc said:


> El Nica will kick chocolate puffs smile off his face.. you wait and see..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


:lol: No chance.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> El Nica vs Tyson Marquez 3 - full version:


I just finished watching it with my dad. I didn't score or anything, but Nica pretty much dominated that fight. Huh, I was expecting a war, but yeah, Marquez is pretty much on the out.


----------



## Eoghan

dyna said:


> http://boxrec.com/boxer/587304
> vacant WBA World super bantamweight title
> 
> This is his opponent
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/522474
> 
> Really shitty jokes turn funny when it's real.


The Chinese and the Taiwanese have been fighting over who gets to claim Kostya Tszyu, here's one guy those wannabe Japs can't claim!


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Short highlight video of the 18-year old Japanese sensation Hinata Maruta's debut versus world ranked Jason Canoy (who KO'd Rigo's last opponent in 1 round):


Full fight:





Raw and cocky.


----------



## Lester1583

Ioka - JUAN CARLOS REVECO 2:


----------



## dyna




----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Pacman_Axlrosebandana_Pose


Young pre-US Manny was so much fun to watch.

One of the most exciting little fighters.

A turbo-charged Ebihara.

Pac vs Serikzhan Yeshmagambetov over the lifeless Bradley trilogy any day of the week.

The filipino commentators are the best ever - "HIS EYES ARE CROSSED!!!"


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> Young pre-US Manny was so much fun to watch.
> 
> One of the most exciting little fighters.
> 
> A turbo-charged Ebihara.
> 
> Pac vs Serikzhan Yeshmagambetov over the lifeless Bradley trilogy any day of the week.
> 
> The filipino commentators are the best ever - "HIS EYES ARE CROSSED!!!"


:lol:

Sometimes though they sound like they are trying too hard when they go full english.


----------



## Zopilote

P


Lester1583 said:


> The filipino commentators are the best ever - "HIS EYES ARE CROSSED!!!"


Japanese commentators FTW.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - 155?
> - Khan!!!


Dat right hand that dropped Cabrera in the first round.

So perfect it retired Hagler.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Chavez


Find his stay-busy fights far more interesting than most of Duran's efforts, aside from his biggest fights.

JC was like a machine.

These fights are not entirely useless.
Sometimes it's interesting to watch a fighter demonstrating his whole arsenal against an overmatched opponent.
Moves that he can't/forgets to pull off in a high stakes fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/naoya-inoue-vs-david-carmona-ordered-by-wbo--100220
> 
> So Inoue has been ordered to face David Carmona, the guy who drew with the lad Inoue just sparked out, which is a shame as it's a shit fight, one Naoya doesn't need, but also Naoya is contractually obligated to face Omar Narvaez next as Omar has a rematch clause, so if Narvaez is adamant that fight has to happen next then the WBO could strip him, thus making a Gonzalez fight much less likely
> 
> Hopefully a compromise is made some how


Naoya-Carmona signed for May, shame it's a 5 month gap between fights considering how quick the last one was, still it gets it out of the way, also seems like Narvaez hasn't asked for another arse kicking, which is sensible, really hope Inoue gets a good fight after this though


----------



## boxing prospect

Early May is an important time for fights on Japanese tv. Expect Inoue vs Carmona and Yaegashi vs TBA to do very solid numbers.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - The color of my downfall.


The counter right uppercut is one of the hardest punches to master.
Douglas knows.

It was a part of Santa Tokyo's arsenal.

Remember him, Z?
El Mago Gonzalez. The 4th best lightweight of the 90's.
The guy who was supposed to be Chavez's heir apparent.

Not an obscure great by any means, but a solid fighter nonetheless.

Well-schooled offensively, above average movement, good power, jabs both to the head and to the body, familiar with inside fighting, but average speed and below mediocre defense.
Punching variety was one of his main assets.
When he let his hands go, especially while moving - that's when he looked like he was more than he actually was.

He was fighting like he was a fan of El Gato and liked Canizales but was neither aggressive enough nor good enough to pull that Napoles smoothness off, so he settled for a measured boxer-puncher/counterpuncher approach.

El Mago was one of those fighters that become ordinary tough contenders as soon as they lose a step.

And that's why Chavez - M.A.Gonzalez is such a dissapointing, dull fight.

Chavez was no longer JC Superstar - he was a rich, old El Boolsheeto.
M.A.Gonzalez was no longer Yuri's and Orzubek's teammate, Santa Tokyo - he was a tired El Mago.

Chavez standing silent during the hymn - an aging warrior awaiting his battle - movies can't replicate moments like these.

Chavez tried - alas, he was a shadow of his former self.
El Mago was fresher but still a faded fighter - legs gone, combinations almost nonexistent, no speed at all.

Draw was a fair result.
It wasn't a robbery - plenty of rounds were close, El Mago was more consistent, Chavez scored harder shots.

Fucking Oscar.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The counter right uppercut is one of the hardest punches to master.
> Douglas knows.
> 
> It was a part of Santa Tokyo's arsenal.
> 
> Remember him, Z?
> El Mago Gonzalez. The 4th best lightweight of the 90's.
> The guy who was supposed to be Chavez's heir apparent.
> 
> Not an obscure great by any means, but a solid fighter nonetheless.
> 
> Well-schooled offensively, above average movement, good power, jabs both to the head and to the body, familiar with inside fighting, but average speed and below mediocre defense.
> Punching variety was one of his main assets.
> When he let his hands go, especially while moving - that's when he looked like he was more than he actually was.
> 
> He was fighting like he was a fan of El Gato and liked Canizales but was neither aggressive enough nor good enough to pull that Napoles smoothness off, so he settled for a measured boxer-puncher/counterpuncher approach.
> 
> El Mago was one of those fighters that become ordinary tough contenders as soon as they lose a step.
> 
> And that's why Chavez - M.A.Gonzalez is such a dissapointing, dull fight.
> 
> Chavez was no longer JC Superstar - he was a rich, old El Boolsheeto.
> M.A.Gonzalez was no longer Yuri's and Orzubek's teammate, Santa Tokyo - he was a tired El Mago.
> 
> Chavez standing silent during the hymn - the aging warrior awaiting his battle - movies can't replicate moments like these.
> 
> Chavez tried - alas, he was a shadow of his former self.
> El Mago was fresher but still a faded fighter- legs gone, combinations almost non-existant, no speed at all.
> 
> Draw was a fair result, I'd say.
> It wasn't a robbery - plenty of rounds were close, El Mago was more consistent, Chavez scored harder shots.
> 
> Fucking Oscar.


Ah yes Gonzalez..I hear ya on his fight against El Boolsheeto, disappointing where the draw was the right call IMO.

Speaking of counter uppercuts, how about those counter uppercuts JC Superstar was landing on Rocky Lockridge in their fight???


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> The counter right uppercut is one of the hardest punches to master.
> Douglas knows.
> 
> It was a part of Santa Tokyo's arsenal.
> 
> Remember him, Z?
> El Mago Gonzalez. The 4th best lightweight of the 90's.
> The guy who was supposed to be Chavez's heir apparent.
> 
> Not an obscure great by any means, but a solid fighter nonetheless.
> 
> Well-schooled offensively, above average movement, good power, jabs both to the head and to the body, familiar with inside fighting, but average speed and below mediocre defense.
> Punching variety was one of his main assets.
> When he let his hands go, especially while moving - that's when he looked like he was more than he actually was.
> 
> He was fighting like he was a fan of El Gato and liked Canizales but was neither aggressive enough nor good enough to pull that Napoles smoothness off, so he settled for a measured boxer-puncher/counterpuncher approach.
> 
> El Mago was one of those fighters that become ordinary tough contenders as soon as they lose a step.
> 
> And that's why Chavez - M.A.Gonzalez is such a dissapointing, dull fight.
> 
> Chavez was no longer JC Superstar - he was a rich, old El Boolsheeto.
> M.A.Gonzalez was no longer Yuri's and Orzubek's teammate, Santa Tokyo - he was a tired El Mago.
> 
> Chavez standing silent during the hymn - an aging warrior awaiting his battle - movies can't replicate moments like these.
> 
> Chavez tried - alas, he was a shadow of his former self.
> El Mago was fresher but still a faded fighter- legs gone, combinations almost nonexistent, no speed at all.
> 
> Draw was a fair result.
> It wasn't a robbery - plenty of rounds were close, El Mago was more consistent, Chavez scored harder shots.
> 
> Fucking Oscar.


I still found his destruction at the hands of Tszyu emphatic, even he didn't exactly went to the heights they were expecting him to be.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Speaking of counter uppercuts, how about those counter uppercuts JC Superstar was landing on Rocky Lockridge in their fight???


They are the reason Lockridge wanders the streets with tears in his eyes and KO's random passers-by.

The dude still can't deal with it.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> I still found his destruction at the hands of Tszyu emphatic, even he didn't exactly went to the heights they were expecting him to be.


El Mago's chin and toughness impressed me more.

He was a faded fighter fighting above his best weight and Kostya was close to his absolute prime.

M.A.Gonzalez proved that night that he was a real Mexican.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> They are the reason Lockridge wanders the streets with tears in his eyes and KO's random passers-by.
> 
> The dude still can't deal with it.


:lol:


----------



## Stephen H\sson

boxing prospect said:


> Early May is an important time for fights on Japanese tv. Expect Inoue vs Carmona and Yaegashi vs TBA to do very solid numbers.


Could Yaegashi fight Ryo Miyaki or Kosei Tanaka next


----------



## Lester1583

Plaza de Toros Calafia.

Even the walls of this venue scream for bloodshed.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Is this bitch for real?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Chococksucking much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Seriously, son, WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - A path to greatness lies not in 0 on your record, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ...in battles with your toughest enemies.





> Roman Gonzalez says return will happen on Golovkin-Wade :
> 
> "I think I'd like to face Mexico's Churritos Hernandez belt because he throws a lot of combinations and would be a good fight."


Yes, that just happened.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Yes, that just happened.


Wow, I haven't seen Churritos in a while. I think the last fight I saw of him was against Ramon Garcia. *Goes BoxRec warrior*

Huh, he just beat Jesus Silvestre.


----------



## Lester1583

Chocolol - McWilliams (the puncher) Arroyo on the undercard of Golovkin-Wade.

Will be exciting while it lasts.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Lester1583 said:


> Chocolol - McWilliams (the puncher) Arroyo on the undercard of Golovkin-Wade.
> 
> Will be exciting while it lasts.


Not official is it? Along with Segura this fight gets muted every time Chocolatito is looking for an opponent, it's a much better fight than Segura at least, i'd be happy with this.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Estrada's promoter takes a dig at Gonzalez also states they are looking at fighting Donnie Nietes. Damn, not a bad fight at all.

http://www.boxingscene.com/estradas-promoter-questions-chocolatitos-pound-pound-rank--101247


----------



## Flea Man

Mexi-Box said:


> Estrada's promoter takes a dig at Gonzalez also states they are looking at fighting Donnie Nietes. Damn, not a bad fight at all.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/estradas-promoter-questions-chocolatitos-pound-pound-rank--101247


Estrada vs Nietes is a tremendous fight.


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> Estrada's promoter takes a dig at Gonzalez also states they are looking at fighting Donnie Nietes. Damn, not a bad fight at all.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/estradas-promoter-questions-chocolatitos-pound-pound-rank--101247


Estrada vs Nietes is a great fight! :ibutt


----------



## dyna

And the new


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - You say you want some slugging
> I'll give you all Iâ€™ve got
> My deadly hair are lethal
> This fists will never stop.
> Power Mullet.


Olivares - Rose.

In color!


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Olivares - Rose.
> 
> In color!


Sick!!

Thanks for the vid, buddy!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Sick!!


It's always impressive when a fighter can punch while on the move/plant his feet so quickly.

A very hard thing to pull off.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Gods of Bantam
> Coming back to rule the world


There are some performances that are so once-in-a-lifetime that you just have to ignore excuses, opponents, everything.

Olivares-Rose is one of them.

Have you noticed that if you combine Marquez's high guard & combos and young Morales' in-and-out attack, you get a pale imitation of Olivares' onslaught?

Olivares' offense was so lethal it's easy to miss how left-hand-oriented he was.

No matter how many times Marquez beat Pacquiao - pre-Rudkin El Puas is still untouchable.

Have you seen the Kanazawa battle, Z?
The Japanese was fighting like his whole family just got hiroshima'd.
Defintely worth a look if you're an Olivares fan.
And I know you're.

The Ramirez KO.
The ultimate proof of Olivares' superiority over JC or simply the most improbably terrifying stoppage in boxing history?


----------



## Zopilote

F


Lester1583 said:


> There are some performances that are so once-in-a-lifetime that you just have to ignore excuses, opponents, everything.
> 
> Olivares-Rose is one of them.
> 
> Have you noticed that if you combine Marquez's high guard & combos and young Morales' in-and-out attack, you get a pale imitation of Olivares' onslaught?
> 
> Olivares' offense was so lethal it's easy to miss how left-hand-oriented he was.
> 
> No matter how many times Marquez beat Pacquiao - pre-Rudkin El Puas is still untouchable.
> 
> Have you seen the Kanazawa battle, Z?
> The Japanese was fighting like his whole family just got hiroshima'd.
> Defintely worth a look if you're an Olivares fan.
> And I know you're.
> 
> The Ramirez KO.
> The ultimate proof of Olivares' superiority over JC or simply the most improbably terrifying stoppage in boxing history?


Yeh I seen the Kanazawa fight, I haven't seen the Ramirez KO tho! Never been able to find it, same with the Rudkin fight. You have no idea how much I suffer not being able to see those bouts! Speaking of terrifying stoppages, that KO against Alacran Torres was down right scary, man! Ruben was a destructive force to be reckoned with at his best.

I've always believed that if Puas was as disciplined as say Salvador Sanchez, he would easily be the Mexican GOAT, and possibly the Latino GOAT.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Never been able to find it, same with the Rudkin fight.


It was televised so maybe there's still a hope.



Zopilote said:


> Speaking of terrifying stoppages, that KO against Alacran Torres was down right scary, man! Ruben was a destructive force to be reckoned with at his best.


Or when he walked right through Bobby Chacon.

Or when he made Burruni quit like he was nothing.

Or KO'd Kid Gavilan.

Olivares was a bad man.



Zopilote said:


> I've always believed that if Puas was as disciplined as say Salvador Sanchez, he would easily be the Mexican GOAT, and possibly the Latino GOAT.


I was about to agree with you but then I accidentally stumbled upon Saldivar - Ultiminio Ramos.

Haven't watched it in years.

My first reaction was:









It's like Rigo-Donaire.
Only levels above.

Master-boxer dissecting a huge stalking fast puncher.

Totally forgot how good was Saldivar on the backfoot.

Some moves he was able to pull off - literally, no exaggeration, looked matadorish.

Check it out for youreself.
At 31:13 and 31:16:





A complete fighter, maybe even more versatile than Chavez, epic resume.

Retired almost undefeated, as arguably the P4P#1 in the world.

And yet is still underrated today.


----------



## Lester1583

Beautiful rendition of the Mexican national anthem:


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> It was televised so maybe there's still a hope.
> 
> Or when he walked right through Bobby Chacon.
> 
> Or when he made Burruni quit like he was nothing.
> 
> Or KO'd Kid Gavilan.
> 
> Olivares was a bad man.
> 
> I was about to agree with you but then I accidentally stumbled upon Saldivar - Ultiminio Ramos.
> 
> Haven't watched it in years.
> 
> My first reaction was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like Rigo-Donaire.
> Only levels above.
> 
> Master-boxer dissecting a huge stalking fast puncher.
> 
> Totally forgot how good was Saldivar on the backfoot.
> 
> Some moves he was able to pull off - literally, no exaggeration, looked matadorish.
> 
> Check it out for youreself.
> At 31:13 and 31:16:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A complete fighter, maybe even more versatile than Chavez, epic resume.
> 
> Retired almost undefeated, as arguably the P4P#1 in the world.
> 
> And yet is still underrated today.


People think Sanchez is the greatest Mexican featherweight of all time.

Saldivar came back from the dead and beat two fighters that would've been Hell for Sanchez.

Saldivar second only to Pep in my featherweight rankings.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Saldivar second only to Pep in my featherweight rankings.


Pep sucks Bert Sugar's cigar.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> It was televised so maybe there's still a hope.
> 
> Or when he walked right through Bobby Chacon.
> 
> Or when he made Burruni quit like he was nothing.
> 
> Or KO'd Kid Gavilan.
> 
> Olivares was a bad man.
> 
> I was about to agree with you but then I accidentally stumbled upon Saldivar - Ultiminio Ramos.
> 
> Haven't watched it in years.
> 
> My first reaction was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like Rigo-Donaire.
> Only levels above.
> 
> Master-boxer dissecting a huge stalking fast puncher.
> 
> Totally forgot how good was Saldivar on the backfoot.
> 
> Some moves he was able to pull off - literally, no exaggeration, looked matadorish.
> 
> Check it out for youreself.
> At 31:13 and 31:16:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A complete fighter, maybe even more versatile than Chavez, epic resume.
> 
> Retired almost undefeated, as arguably the P4P#1 in the world.
> 
> And yet is still underrated today.


Great shout to Saldivar.

Along with Chavez and Olivares as the top 3 Mexican ATG locked.


----------



## Vaitor

Pac's spanish is better than his english...

There are still some people that consider Puas as the mexican GOAT, if only becouse how ridiculously stacked was both bantam and featherweight back then. He is definitively the bantamweight GOAT in my book tho...

Saldivar had insane skills, problem he got in his ATG stand is that he didnt fought as much as either Puas or El Cesar, so he dont got their record...


----------



## Lester1583

Vaitor said:


> Saldivar had insane skills, problem he got in his ATG stand is that he didnt fought as much as either Puas or El Cesar, so he dont got his record...


Saldivar doesn't need that.

He's basically the Leonard of Mexicans.
Only without ducking, gifts and losses in his prime.

Short career, almost no soft touches, H2H-beastness, great names, great comeback, rapid decline, embarrassing loss to an ATG.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Saldivar doesn't need that.
> 
> He's basically the Leonard of Mexicans.
> Only without ducking, gifts and losses in his prime.
> 
> Short career, almost no soft touches, H2H-beastness, great names, great comeback, rapid decline, embarrassing loss to an ATG.


Damn, that Leonard comparison is accurate as fuck! :yep


----------



## Vaitor

Lester1583 said:


> Saldivar doesn't need that.
> 
> *He's basically the Leonard of Mexicans.*


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Rafa > Juan


There were a few fighters on JC's level of iron-chinness.

But one of the reasons why he was so hard to put down, aside from his indestructible chin, was his immaculate balance.

One of the best ever in that regard.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> There are some performances that are so once-in-a-lifetime that you just have to ignore excuses, opponents, everything.
> 
> Olivares-Rose is one of them.
> 
> Have you noticed that if you combine Marquez's high guard & combos and young Morales' in-and-out attack, you get a pale imitation of Olivares' onslaught?
> 
> Olivares' offense was so lethal it's easy to miss how left-hand-oriented he was.
> 
> No matter how many times Marquez beat Pacquiao - pre-Rudkin El Puas is still untouchable.
> 
> Have you seen the Kanazawa battle, Z?
> The Japanese was fighting like his whole family just got hiroshima'd.
> Defintely worth a look if you're an Olivares fan.
> And I know you're.
> 
> The Ramirez KO.
> The ultimate proof of Olivares' superiority over JC or simply the most improbably terrifying stoppage in boxing history?


Educate me man, we know how superior Olivarez was. With all due respect to Little Red who I also loved, but how did someone as limited as Lopez managed to do him in?


----------



## sugarshane_24

Zopilote said:


> Estrada vs Nietes is a great fight! :ibutt


I thought Ahas will be going a third grind with Fuentes?

In any case, I will cheer for Nietes. But I fear for his life.


----------



## Zopilote

sugarshane_24 said:


> Educate me man, we know how superior Olivarez was. With all due respect to Little Red who I also loved, but how did someone as limited as Lopez managed to do him in?


Olivares was done by the time Little Red got to him.

Say what you want about his skill set, but Little Red had some _frightening_ power..


----------



## Zopilote

sugarshane_24 said:


> I thought Ahas will be going a third grind with Fuentes?
> 
> In any case, I will cheer for Nietes. But I fear for his life.


Don't see why, their last fight was quite conclusive.

I see him giving Estrada a very good fight actually, but I think Gallo would be to much at the end.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Zopilote said:


> Olivares was done by the time Little Red got to him.
> 
> Say what you want about his skill set, but Little Red had some _frightening_ power..


That's the reason I have affinity during that era.

It's like the most fearsome punchers weigh 130 and below.

Arguello, Gomez, Zarate, Lopez, Zamora, Olivarez etc.


----------



## Zopilote

@Lester1583 the better chin: Chavez or Sanchez??


----------



## Zopilote

sugarshane_24 said:


> That's the reason I have affinity during that era.
> 
> It's like the most fearsome punchers weigh 130 and below.
> 
> Arguello, Gomez, Zarate, Lopez, Zamora, Olivarez etc.


Such an incredible era really.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> @Lester1583 the better chin: Chavez or Sanchez??


Villasana.

El Boolsheeto edges it.

He was harder to hurt/buckle.

Simply put, the man had one of the best chins ever.

Among elite fighters.

People often confuse these things.

Hagler, Duran, Chavez, Toney, you name them - they hardly took that many flush shots.
That's one of the reasons there were great in the first place.

Now a guy like Rocky Rivero - he was dropped, he was stopped.
But his main defense was his face.
He was getting hit with a clean shot after a clean shot by such murderous punchers as Floro Fernandez without going down.

Or Wayne McCullough - hardly a defensive wizard.

These are Chins.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Educate me man, we know how superior Olivarez was. With all due respect to Little Red who I also loved, but how did someone as limited as Lopez managed to do him in?


What Zopilote said.

Size + Below average chin + Above average defense + Age + Monstrous puncher = Loss.

Hardly that surprising/damaging to Olivares' reputation.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Saldivar came back from the dead and beat two fighters that would've been Hell for Sanchez.


Saldivar would fare worst against Arguello out of the three - Chavez, Saldivar, Sanchez.

That's the tie-breaker.

You have been humiliated again by my superior logic, Fleambo.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Saldivar would fare worst against Arguello out of the three - Chavez, Saldivar, Sanchez.
> 
> That's the tie-breaker.
> 
> You have been humiliated again by my superior logic, Fleambo.


Abysmal 'logic' Lesbian1583.


----------



## Zopilote

Saldivar-Sanchez

Now THAT would have been tremendous!

They both match up perfect stylistically.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Saldivar-Sanchez
> 
> Now THAT would have been tremendous!


Cunto-Zapata with Rigo as a referee.

Wizardry overload.



Flea Man said:


> I bow my cock in defeat.


One day you'll be a Man.

Just like me.

But not today.


----------



## Flea Man

:lol:


----------



## Lester1583

It's time for Yamanaka to die.
Such shame is unacceptable:


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Is it true that you're jealous of Guerrero's 4 weight titles?
> 
> - Color me amused.
> - ...
> - Not sure if serious.
> - A little.


Remember that short right uppercut by R.Marquez that layed out Heriberto Ruiz, Z?

Rafael's power was as big as his heart.

Talk about being matched tough - debuted versus former champ Rabanales.









Austin finally takes control of the fight with patient outboxing.
Snowell appears with an epic piece of advice: "Close the gap".
Austin gets TKO'd.

Masterful coaching.

There was no artificial friendship for the cameras between them - Rafael and Juan were too Mexican for such gayness.
Supported each other with KO uppercuts in the gym.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Remember that short right uppercut by R.Marquez that layed out Heriberto Ruiz, Z?
> 
> Rafael's power was as big as his heart.
> 
> Talk about being matched tough - debuted versus former champ Rabanales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin finally takes control of the fight with patient outboxing.
> Snowell appears with an epic piece of advice: "Close the gap".
> Austin gets TKO'd.
> 
> Masterful coaching.
> 
> There was no artificial friendship for the cameras between them - Rafael and Juan were too Mexican for such gayness.
> Supported each other with KO uppercuts in the gym.


Yeh Rafa was definitely the harder puncher of the two p4p. He had excellent combinations himself, and had the better jab of the two. That piston like jab of his was his most underrated weapon IMO.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> He had excellent combinations himself, and had the better jab of the two. That piston like jab of his was his most underrated weapon IMO.


True.

For such a textbook fighter Juan actually isn't much of a jabber.

Had he possessed his brother's power he would've probably stopped Pacquiao more than once.

It got overshadowed by the epic Marquez - Vazquez rivavry, but the Vazquez - Larios trilogy wasn't that bad either.

The first fight was especially good - quick and brutal - Larios fell down like a malnourished thai midget.

Even Izzy looked worried:


----------



## Lester1583

Even Chavez loved him:


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Puas Mexican GOAT, Latino GOAT.


Jofre though.

A complete fighter in the true sense of the word.

Pressuring, counterattacking, ring center/off the ropes, jab-n-moving, body punching, front foot/back foot, trap setting, slugging - you name it, he did it.

Such unpredictable attack too.
Not through an unorthodox style, but cuz of how diverse his offensive arsenal was.
Always varied his combos.

And the footballer survived prime Medel's bombs.
Which is alone deserves praise.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Rise, Mexican Warriors, Rise!!!


Have you heard of Miguel Berchelt, Z?

Looked a step below El Bandido so far but is from the same school of slug till you die.

Pedestrian, basic and hittable but puts his punches together well, more textbook and a harder hitter than Francisco.

Lost to a Colombian banger a couple of years ago:




_- Don't hook with a hooker, son _









But recovered quickly and has been unstoppable ever since.

He has just won an interim WBO World super featherweight title against some british quire boy.

Heres's the full fight - Mikey Garcia commentating, by the way:




Thunderous double uppercut combo.

Berchelt vs R.Martinez/Miura/Fortuna is fun guaranteed.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Have you heard of Miguel Berchelt, Z?
> 
> Looked a step below El Bandido so far but is from the same school of slug till you die.
> 
> Pedestrian, basic and hittable but puts his punches together well, more textbook and a harder hitter than Francisco.
> 
> Lost to a Colombian banger a couple of years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _- Don't hook with a hooker, son _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But recovered quickly and has been unstoppable ever since.
> 
> He has just won an interim WBO World super featherweight title against some british quire boy.
> 
> Heres's the full fight - Mikey Garcia commentating, by the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderous double uppercut combo.
> 
> Berchelt vs R.Martinez/Miura/Fortuna is fun guaranteed.


Yeh I've seen him before, been a while tho.

Can be a fun fighter to watch.


----------



## boxing prospect

Stephen H\sson said:


> Could Yaegashi fight Ryo Miyaki or Kosei Tanaka next


Not sure if I ever answered-
Yes, yes they could happen, no reason why they can't now we know that Ioka isn't fighting during the Golden Week...TBS might try and keep Tanaka off Fuji TV though


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Yeh I've seen him before, been a while tho.


You don't sound too enthusiastic, Z.

I see that Estrada's injury is still bothering you.

Here's something to cheer you up a bit.

Paulie Ayala - Sergio Reyes 16:





Puts Harry Langford to shame.


----------



## Flea Man

Thinking of doing a Kickstarter to help fund the completion of my book on the boxers of Thailand and helping out former world champ Venice Borkhorsor, who has fallen on hard times. Anyone with experience with Kickstarter? Anyone who thinks this is a good idea? I'd need to raise a couple of grand.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> You don't sound too enthusiastic, Z.
> 
> I see that Estrada's injury is still bothering you.
> 
> Here's something to cheer you up a bit.
> 
> Paulie Ayala - Sergio Reyes 16:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puts Harry Langford to shame.


The state of the sport nowadays has me really bothered to be honest with you.

But the announcement of Vargas-Salido gives me hope :ibutt

The 130lbs division, along with Flyweight and Cruiserweight of course, keep my spirits up :good


----------



## Flea Man

@*Lester1583* do you remember that recent Chang documentary? Didn't it have English subtitles and Yuh admitted that Chang was better than him?

EDIT: Here it is






Does anyone know anyone that can translate from Korean? PLEASE?!?!


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> @Lester1583 do you remember that recent Chang documentary? Didn't it have English subtitles and Yuh admitted that Chang was better than him?


The only documentary I've ever watched is Finito's training footage with peruvian subtitles.

Yuh is a great guy to cheer for.

But in reality he was at least a level below Chang.

No matter how textbook or hardworking he was.

Simple as that







.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> The only documentary I've ever watched is Finito's training footage with peruvian subtitles.
> 
> Yuh is great guy to cheer for.
> 
> But in reality he was at least a level below Chang.
> 
> No matter how textbook or hardworking he was.
> 
> Simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just posted it. NEED to find a Korean speaker to help me, have been asked to write about Chang for a very prestigious publication and want it to be as comprehensive as possible.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> I just posted it.


You didn't post shit, Fleabozoid.

Luckily for you my memory is as perfect as my ideally proportioned body.

Here's the post you were looking for:



> Confucius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I apparently forgot to respond to this thread when I visited this forum the last time. It may be for the best, since we now have first person testimony that definitely should settle the question on who wins in terms of Chang v. Yuh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, the program also elaborates in detail why the proposed match never occurred.
> 
> To make a long story short for those who cannot speak Korean:
> 
> There was a half-hour program on the parallel careers of Chang and Yuh on Korean TV recently. In it, Yuh explicitly said that he would've lost in a hypothetical match with Chang, and that the stylistic mismatch would've been such that it was difficult for him to compete. Yuh was then asked if he is being "modest," and Yuh answered in the negative (which squares with his own private comments that I am acquainted with on the subject). I wish Yuh would have elaborated on why there would have been a stylistic mismatch, but I think the answer is hinted in Chang's ****ysis of the two fighters' respective styles: In Chang's words, Chang was an adaptable fighter who adjusted his style according to his opponent, whereas Yuh was a conventional, one-style fighter (or "in-fighter" in Yuh's words).
> 
> On the issue of why the fight never took place: Three were offered by third party observers: Money, different broadcasting stations, and the reluctance to risk belts v. a formidable opponent in an unnecessary manner. The program then supplies a fourth reason in a discreet manner, which I feel is the real reason: In a flashback to an interview with Chang in his prime, Chang says that Yuh is yet a mere neophyte, and he'd be willing to deign to give Yuh a fight if Yuh collects a few more title defenses himself. In short, the timing was a little off; their primes did not quite intersect--as I have emphasized elsewhere on this forum in the past.
Click to expand...


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> You didn't post shit, Fleabozoid.
> 
> Luckily for you my memory is as perfect as my ideally proportioned body.
> 
> Here's the post you were looking for:


Fantastic, but I need direct quotes really. Thanks mate.


----------



## boxing prospect

Glad to read Naoya and Yaegashi will be defending their titles on May 8th, just a shame neither is in with a big name.

Yahoo's opponent has to be named soon, surely....

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/naoya-inoue-and-akira-yaegashi-in-action-may-8th


----------



## Mexi-Box

Hekkie Budler upset by Bryan Rojas. I wonder if this will end up on YouTube at some point. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> I wonder what happened.


Never bet on a mustacheless south african.


----------



## Flea Man

My first piece for Boxing Monthly. This little guy was pretty decent

http://www.boxingmonthly.com/stories/jung-koo-chang-the-best-fighter-youve-never-heard-about/


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - No **** Allowed in this thread.


Mini-Pac Joebert has returned with a KO of the once not-so-highly-touted La Bomba Gonzalez:







Mexi-Box said:


> Hekkie Budler upset by Bryan Rojas. wonder what happened.


Short highlights:


----------



## nuclear

Flea Man said:


> My first piece for Boxing Monthly. This little guy was pretty decent
> 
> http://www.boxingmonthly.com/stories/jung-koo-chang-the-best-fighter-youve-never-heard-about/


good read man :cheers


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Mini-Pac Joebert has returned with a KO of the once not-so-highly-touted La Bomba Gonzalez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short highlights:


Good stuff. I read an analysis. Said Budler had no idea how to counter Rojas' pressure.


----------



## Lester1583

- What the hell...


----------



## Flea Man

@Lester1583 No love for Chang? Even with the accurate translations of Yuh's hero worship?


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> @Lester1583 No love for Chang?


Never heard of him.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Never heard of him.


----------



## Lester1583

Sometimes I ask myself: "Am I being too harsh on asian ladyboys? Maybe Finito's not the most perfect fighter ever?"

And then I rewatch the Sorja babality...


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Maybe I'm in the minority but I don't think the Tapales-D.Sanchez decision deserved such massive public outrage.

Tapales should've been more active - when he let his hands go you can see he was troubling Tornadito.
Hits harder than his record would indicate too.

Spending too much time going backwards against a hometown fighter is asking for a controversial loss.

Maranding Nightmare is an 80's filipino war movie - a Z-level rip off of a big budget blockbuster but has it's own charm.

In other words, fuck the soulless Pac-Bradley trilogy.

Tapales is Packyaw.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - 155?
> - Shut the fuck up, or I'll bitchslap the ginger outta you.


The Ioka fight is still Ruenroeng's best and cleanest performance.

The Ruenroeng of the first half is the guy who can give Estrada plenty to think about.

Ioka-Ruenroeng was competitive and watchable enough to warrant a rematch.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


>


How much plastic surgery did Huck do for that look?


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Being a skilled stalker/ infighter is far more difficult to master, as you're within punching range much more and are more vulnerable to get caught as you unleash on your opponent. Being a great offensive fighter while having an excellent defence is definitely much more difficult and impressive to pull off IMO.


JC - Uncle Roger 1.

Tyson-Ali that never happened?

Definitely, yes.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Ruenroeng-Casimero rematch set for May 25th, hope Amnat beats him without the needless excess of disgusting fouling (obviously hope there's a few throws, a bit of rabbit punching and some headlocks, it's Ruenroeng after all, just hope he leaves it at a reasonable amount)

P4P stardom on it's way for the man with one of the most underrated records in boxing


----------



## Lester1583

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> hope Amnat beats him without the needless excess of disgusting fouling
> P4P stardom on it's way


Amnat is Jack Johnson, not Wolodya.

He isn't scared, he enjoys hurting people.

He's thai! They never let him forget it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

:rofl

You're a good man Lester


----------



## sugarshane_24

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Ruenroeng-Casimero rematch set for May 25th, hope Amnat beats him without the needless excess of disgusting fouling (obviously hope there's a few throws, a bit of rabbit punching and some headlocks, it's Ruenroeng after all, just hope he leaves it at a reasonable amount)
> 
> P4P stardom on it's way for the man with one of the most underrated records in boxing


Looking at it objectively, Casimero has no answer to Ruenroeng's unorthodox movement and sneaky punching.

He could win even without a single dirty trick.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

sugarshane_24 said:


> Looking at it objectively, Casimero has no answer to Ruenroeng's unorthodox movement and sneaky punching.
> 
> He could win even without a single dirty trick.


Same with Holy monkey shit or whatever his name was, but Ruenroeng still fouled and made it look ugly, it's just in his nature, no way is it not going to happen again


----------



## Lester1583

Reyes Antonio Cruz for the most obscurest lucky puncher evah?

The first man to drop the Undroppables Mamby and Camacho.

That's some real legacy.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Camacho - Reyes Antonio Cruz


A pretty close tough fight for Camacho actually.

Macho looked rusty, undersized and unconvincing.

Not considered controversial only cuz of the fight's obscurity and insignificance.


----------



## Pedderrs

Julio Cesar Chavez Sr was a stud. I've just watched his WBC World Super Featherweight Championship victory over the very capable Mario Martinez. You could be forgiven for thinking that Martinez wasn't that good of a fighter, but this kid would go on to give the likes of Azumah Nelson and Roger Mayweather tough nights over the distance. Chavez's punch variation, upper body movement and underrated defensive abilities would win the day though for as game as Martinez undeniably was, he was simply being hit too cleanly too often. The referee felt compelled to stop the bout in round 8 as Martinez's face had become a bloody mess on the end of repeated right hand leads. An entertaining bout and an undervalued win for Chavez.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - I dreamt I was ko'ed by Finito.


Pacquiao moved up in weight just to avoid Ricardo Lopez:



> Back in 1996, Lopez was approached about the possibility of defending his WBC mimumweight world title against a young up and coming prospect, Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> "Yes (Pacquiao was mentioned as a possible opponent back then). He was at my weight, I think I was at strawweight - which today is minumweight. But nothing ever materialized. It was discussed, but nothing more than that. It was 20 years ago. He no longer wanted the fight because he moved up in weight. [The entire situation] was somewhat informal, " recalled Lopez to ESPN Deportes.
> 
> At the time Pacquiao was bouncing around from 106 to 110-pounds. Pacquiao eventually said he wasn't interested because he planned to make a full move to the flyweight limit of 112-pounds"


In other words, Lopez is responsible for Manny's rise to the top.

The man's greatness is truly limitless.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> I was about to agree with you but then I accidentally stumbled upon Saldivar - Ultiminio Ramos.
> 
> Haven't watched it in years.
> 
> My first reaction was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like Rigo-Donaire.
> Only levels above.
> 
> Master-boxer dissecting a huge stalking fast puncher.
> 
> Totally forgot how good was Saldivar on the backfoot.
> 
> Some moves he was able to pull off - literally, no exaggeration, looked matadorish.
> 
> Check it out for youreself.
> At 31:13 and 31:16:
> [video=youtube;cuohCxP3Xzg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]
> 
> A complete fighter, maybe even more versatile than Chavez, epic resume.
> 
> Retired almost undefeated, as arguably the P4P#1 in the world.
> 
> And yet is still underrated today.


wtf i literally watched this fight again two days ago but was yet again slightly disappointed afterwards because i'v only ever had the 15 min HL version, i'v never seen the full fight but its one of my favourite ones of his to watch. I know what i'm doing right now. Thanks.


----------



## Zopilote

Slick little fucker that Saldivar was in that bout. Goes all full Mexican in those last 2 rounds after getting dropped the round before, and puts out a serious whooping on Ramos.

What a fighter.


----------



## Lester1583

dkos said:


> - Waddup, dawg?


Bad Boy has just scored another mind-bogglingly brutal 1-st round KO!

This time over an ATG-in-the-making Anuwat Malanon.

As usual, the fight has been quickly removed from public access due to over-the-top violence.

But.

I've just discovered his long lost destruction of Kazuki Mazuyama himself!

Hearns-esque right hand!





Ridiculawesome!


----------



## Pedderrs

That was a beautiful right hand. The kid looks like he has potential but there's a lot to work on from that video. Above all else, his shorts.


----------



## dyna

That right looked painful


----------



## Vysotsky

I was looking forward to Gonzalez/Arroyo but today it really hit me. Very excited for this could be the most competitive fight we've seen him in since Estrada and with the power a live underdog. Viloria stopped Gonzalez in his tracks once or twice in their fight and looked to hurt him to the body. Roman is brilliant but i think he's more likely to get upset via stoppage than GGG. Can't see anyone aside from Kovalev being capable of that so basically no one.

Would be cool to see Roman get pushed and not be in control the whole time. Bscene had an article talking about HBO's interest in Gonzalez possibly headlining his own card specifically mentioning Estrada II and Inoue fights


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - To my biggest fan, Chocolol.


El Principe.

Still undefeated.

Still hungry.

35-0:







> "We want Chocolatito (unbeaten World flyweight king Roman Gonzalez) or El Gallo (unified flyweight titlist Juan Francisco Estrada," Cuadras said on air immediately following his Televisa-televised headliner.





Zopilote said:


> - Bring it on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - He looks so strong...


----------



## Mexi-Box

Brutal body shots from El Principe.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Brutal body shots from El Principe.


He's Mexican.

He learned to body punch before he learned to walk.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - What if I was fighting Estrada?


McCdonalds fought well against Gonzalez.

Could've snatched the title from a lesser champ.

Meanwhile Verdejo gets all the hype, while having faced nobody.

Gonzalez was relentless as usual but it wasn't one of his best performances.

Shades of the 90's Chavez - was a bit too straightforward with his grind-you-down routine.


----------



## Zopilote

One more fight at 112lbs he said.

@Lester1583 it better be against Estrada, whom needs to get in the ring himself soon.


----------



## Lester1583

dkos said:


> Sex! Sex! Sex on the beach!


Bad Boy's latest fight!






Can you feel it, dkos?!

Can you _feel it_?!



dyna said:


> - I'm feeling it!


The Dutch people do know how to party.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Jezreel "Slicker than Floyd " Corrales just knocked out Uchyiama in two rounds.


----------



## dkos

Lester1583 said:


> Bad Boy's latest fight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you feel it, dkos?!
> 
> Can you _feel it_?!
> 
> The Dutch people do know how to party.


The ref let it go on for as long as he could.


----------



## Lester1583

dkos said:


> The ref let it go on for as long as he could.


He was enjoying Bad Boy just like the rest of us.


----------



## Lester1583

Upset of the year candidate:





Jezreel looks clumsy, open, wild and unorthodox but fast and unpredictable.

@bballchump11
@dkos
@Kingboxer
@Zopilote


----------



## dyna

That first knockdown shot looked like a replica of Martinez-Williams 2 knockout, just a lesser height difference.

Is this the first Panaman top 10 p4p fighter since Duran? :hey:hey:hey


----------



## Axe Murderer

The skills of a young Floyd :yep






The sloppyness of Edwin Valero






Jezreel Corrales The Samurai Slayer From The Mean Streets of Panama.

Heard he knocked out an horse too :horse


----------



## Jdempsey85

Whats the story here?


----------



## Axe Murderer

Jdempsey85 said:


> Whats the story here?


Thats Alfredo Escalera beating Buzzsaw Yamabe in their first fight and the Japanese crowd getting upset cause either they thoutght it was stopped early or cause their fighter lost, maybe even both.


----------



## Axe Murderer

The man of the hour.

Son of Hilario Zapata and Ronda Rousey's husband.





The best Panamanian fighter since Hector Camacho.

Take a Bow Son.


----------



## thehook13

http://imgur.com/height%3D514%3Bid%3D8ui3n8D%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D1043


----------



## Zopilote

Uchiyama NOOO!!!!! :ibutt

That was one monster of a shot though.


----------



## Zopilote

dyna said:


> That first knockdown shot looked like a replica of Martinez-Williams 2 knockout, just a lesser height difference.
> 
> Is this the first Panaman top 10 p4p fighter since Duran? :hey:hey:hey


Caballero and Moreno were in the top 10 at some point if I recall.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Uchiyama NOOO!!!!! :ibutt
> 
> El Principe enters my P4P list


Cuadras - Mepranum full fight:


----------



## Lester1583

Moreno just won the WBC eliminator - Yamanaka-Moreno 2 next:





@Sweethome_Bama


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Carlito is gonna surpass you, Ruben.
> - Relax, Cuyo! Got more kayos than this kid wins! He ain't surpassing shit!
> - Shuddup!


Have you seen the Takao Sakurai destruction by El Puas, Z?

Sakurai was coming off a highly controversial _(Rose had plenty of them)_ loss to Lionel Rose whom he managed to make him look like Sam Peter _(which is an enormous feat)_ with his extremely fast footwork and classic textbook southpaw pure boxing.

And Olivares just crushed him with ease.
Those body shots were so brutal they conceived Chavez.

Rose-Sakurai is worth a look if you're into high skilled/fast paced/even faster commentary mysterious chessboxing'.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Have you seen the Takao Sakurai destruction by El Puas, Z?
> 
> Sakurai was coming off a highly controversial _(Rose had plenty of them)_ loss to Lionel Rose whom he managed to make look like Sam Peter _(which is an enormous feat)_ with his extremely fast footwork and classic textbook southpaw pure boxing.
> 
> And Olivares just crushed with ease.
> Those body shots were so brutal they conceived Chavez.
> 
> Rose-Sakurai is worth a look if you're into high skilled/fast paced/even faster commentary mysterious chessboxing'.


Haven't seen the full fight, just clips. But from the little I've seen, Rockabye looked destructive as fuck. Those body shots were nasty indeed.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Rockabye looked destructive as fuck.


Can't go wrong with pre-Rose Olivares.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Moon Prism Power Make Up!


Olivares would brutally ko someone like Meldrick, by the way.

Completeness is overrated.

2 Sec Dick is not.

@Hands of Iron


----------



## Axe Murderer

Moreno beat Rungvisai last night by Dec.






Next stop make Yamanaka look like an amateur again.

Too Slick Too Panamanian.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Speaking of panamanians.






Lopez putting on a brilliant boxing display.

But Espadas doing what mexican do by staying there no matter what , never getting discouraged.

And when Lopez got tired and made a mistake Espadas was there to take advantage.

Felt bad for Lopez to see him lose after that performance.

Great comeback win for Espadas though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Lester1583 said:


> Moreno just won the WBC eliminator - Yamanaka-Moreno 2 next:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sweethome_Bama


I hope he can pull it together and get a good camp for this one.
Its a damn shame how Showtime blackballed this man.


----------



## Lester1583

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I hope he can pull it together and get a good camp for this one.
> Its a damn shame how Showtime blackballed this man.


They already forgot about Donaire.
Some panamanian slickster?
Only Kellerman would recognize him out of the entire US mainstream boxing media.

Good camp didn't help Moreno the last time he challenged for a title.

He better pray for goodness and mercy from god.

Cuz the judges clearly hate him.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> I hate boxing on broken glass


Have you or @Flea Man ever seen this footage before of the legendary title fight contested barefoot, in the rain, on broken glass between Carruthers and Songkitrat. I remember Flea talking about it but never saw clips before. At 35 sec you can see the canvas almost has puddles on it. We have the astute boxing historian Mike Tyson to thank for the footage via his youtube channel.






Edit - Didn't realize Iron Mike posted it less than 24 hours ago lol I just randomly searched for info about that fight and don't even know why. Maybe me and Tyson are soulmates?


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Have you or @Flea Man ever seen this footage before of the legendary title fight contested barefoot, in the rain, on broken glass between Carruthers and Songkitrat.


I read about it, saw pics but don't think I saw this video before.

When men were men.

Kickboxer-style.



Vysotsky said:


> We have the astute boxing historian Mike Tyson to thank for the footage via his youtube channel.


Tyson does know his baxing.

Always liked his Hop-Mercado 2 commentary.

He sounded so Michael Jacksonish.

Almost wished I was a kid.












Vysotsky said:


> Maybe me and Tyson are soulmates?


We all are.

If you don't like Mike, you're worse than animals.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Z-Machine destroys!


Zamora.

The Julian Jackson of the lower weights.
No exaggerations.

Even their skillsets/strengths-weaknesses are somewhat similar.

Had he been fighting today, he would've went 100 (100KO's)-0 with ease.

And surprisingly enough for a Mexican he was also an excellent amateur.

Have you seen these two fights, Z?

Zamora's 1972 Olympic finals loss:





And this pre-title shoot-out with an evil filipino ladyboy:





Notice Zamora's sportsmanship at 2:40.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Zamora.
> 
> The Julian Jackson of the lower weights.
> No exaggerations.
> 
> Even their skillsets/strengths-weaknesses are somewhat similar.
> 
> Had he been fighting today, he would've went 100 (100KO's)-0 with ease.
> 
> And surprisingly enough for a Mexican he was also an excellent amateur.
> 
> Have you seen these two fights, Z?
> 
> Zamora's 1972 Olympic finals loss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pre-title shoot-out with an evil filipino ladyboy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Zamora's sportsmanship at 2:40.


I haven't seen the first video. Thanks, friend :good

You totally nailed it with the Jackson comparison. Saying Zamora could hit hard is an understatement really. Hardest Mexican puncher p4p perhaps??


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Hardest *filmed* Mexican puncher p4p perhaps??


Yes, arguably.

There were others though:




Dat stare, dat hair!

No wonder Leonard ducked him.

But Zamora is at that level where it's impossible to hit harder.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Yes, arguably.
> 
> There were others though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat stare, dat hair!
> 
> No wonder Leonard ducked him.
> 
> But Zamora is at that level where it's impossible to hit harder.


Yeh Cuevas was the other dude that come to mind.


----------



## Maps

Is the inoue fight supposed to be happening around about now?


----------



## dyna

Cuevas was a funny man, like half of his title defences ended up with his opponents having something broken


----------



## sugarshane_24

dyna said:


> Cuevas was a funny man, like half of his title defences ended up with his opponents having something broken


I remember Pete Ranzany was one of the lucky ones who ended with everything intact.

Was it Backus whose orbital bone was shattered?


----------



## dyna

Seems like Naoya was injured... again.

Takuma and Koki scored stoppages.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Seems like Naoya was injured... again.
> Takuma and Koki scored stoppages.


Naoya Inoue - David Carmona:





Takuma Inoue - Afrizal Tamoresi:





Hentai apologized for this performance after the fight.
Wasn't really necessary, as Rigo would say.

The fight wasn't exciting (the last round was good though), he didn't look spectacular even before the injury, struggled with D.Carmona's defense and isn't a defensive specialist himself.

Aside from that, it was just a forgettable run-of-the mill title defense.

Takuma's opponent looked laughably inept.


----------



## Lester1583

Kanat Islam's latest fight:





No wonder Alvarez said they agree to face GGG at 160.
Kanat would completely bamboozle and discombobulate him.
@Vysotsky


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Cuevas was a funny man, like half of his title defences ended up with his opponents having something broken


Cuevas had that Kil-Moon bone-crushing power.

Imagine a tournament - Colin Jones vs Cuevas vs Trinidad vs JL Lopez.

A mere poster of it would put Oscar into Usainbolt-mode.


----------



## Axe Murderer

If only he had the dedication of a Hopkins or a Mayweather Jr.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> By tonight
> We'll be loaded like the freight trains!
> Flying like the aeroplanes!
> Feeling like the space brains!
> One more fuckin' time tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It may sound like Olivares looked great in his featherweight title win against Zensuke Utagawa.

He didn't.

A far cry from his bantam days.

Dat final combo though.

Jab feint, lazy long uppercut and a crushing right.

Surprisingly enough, Ibeabuchi threw the same combination in of his fights.

By the way, have you ever noticed that Morales used to sit between rounds in Olivares' pose?


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> It may sound like Olivares looked great in his featherweight title win against Zensuke Utagawa.
> 
> He didn't.
> 
> A far cry from his bantam days.
> 
> Dat final combo though.
> 
> Jab feint, lazy long uppercut and a crushing right.
> 
> Surprisingly enough, Ibeabuchi threw the same combination in of his fights.
> 
> By the way, have you ever noticed that Morales used to sit between rounds in Olivares' pose?


:hmm

Never noticed


----------



## sugarshane_24

It's odd seeing Jose Luis Castillo looking tall and lanky and the way the finish ended looked quite similar to one of his later fights.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Never noticed


That's a serious offense.

Rewatch the G.Roman-Laciar trilogy and score all three for Roman immediately to redeem yourself.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> That's a serious offense.
> 
> Rewatch the G.Roman-Laciar trilogy and score all three for Roman immediately to redeem yourself.


Gotcha.

I had Roman ahead at the time of that gift stoppage!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Roman KO Laciar 3 times in the last round


You know, sometimes a fighter can be too brave for his own good.

A good referee knows when it's over, when it's dangerous to continue, when it's ok to stop a fight.

We've seen it too many times: "Give me one more round!", screams a proud warrior.

And then the irreversible happens...

A Mexican loses.

If only this trilogy was refereed by an impartial respected official.










@Hands of Iron


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Drop the belt? How about I drop you first, Señor?


We've discussed it before with HoI a little, how some fighters are ignored as H2H-beasts just because they are better known for fighting at other weights.

Napoles, Pryor, Hamed, Bomber, etc.

By the time Olivares left the flyweight division he was 23-0 (23 KO's).
At least.

What's even more important, the footage of his last (or one of the last) fight at the weight is readily available.

What was the first thing that deteriorated when Olivares let himself go?
Legs.

And he looks as mobile and dynamic as ever against Daniel Gutierrez.
Just effortlessly switching directions and throwing ko combos without barely planting his feet.

What was always impressive about these high-level mexican punchers is that they never fought like ones.
Always boxing, always taking their time, never in a hurry.

Olivares simply danced versus Gutierrez for 3 rounds - you'd think he was some modern cuban amateur, if you never wached him before.

But he wasn't just running - adjusting, thinking, dissecting.

And then he turned up the heat and put on an almost flawless performance.

Thus cementing his status as the greatest flyweight H2H-force evah.

As for Alvarez.

2 rhetoric questions.

Notice how when you research old mexican champions ducking never gets brought up?
Forums, news archives, documentaries, whatever.
Like not only it never gets brought up, but the very idea of mexicans ducking is not even googlable?
You will literally find nothing.

Trilogy with your peer? Stylistic nightmare? Opponent's backyard? Short notice?
Sign me up in the morning while I'm still sober and havent' fucked anybody cuz I ain't got time to duck.

And one more thing.
Hypocrites, pathetic or girly men?
How would you describe Floyd fans who are criticizing Canelo, @Hands of Iron?


----------



## Hands of Iron

Lester1583 said:


> We've discussed it before with HoI a little, how some fighters are ignored as H2H-beasts just because they are better known for fighting at other weights.
> 
> Napoles, Pryor, Hamed, Bomber, etc.
> 
> By the time Olivares left the flyweight division he was 23-0 (23 KO's).
> At least.
> 
> What's even more important, the footage of his last (or one of the last) fight at the weight is readily available.
> 
> What was the first thing that deteriorated when Olivares let himself go?
> Legs.
> 
> And he looks as mobile and dynamic as ever against Daniel Gutierrez.
> Just efforlessly switching directions and throwing ko combos without barely planting his feet.
> 
> What was always impressive about these high-level mexican punchers is that they never fought like ones.
> Always boxing, always taking their time, never in a hurry.
> 
> Olivares simply danced versus Gutierrez for 3 rounds - you'd think he was some modern cuban amateur, if you never wached him before.
> 
> But he wasn't just running - adjusting, thinking, dissecting.
> 
> And then he turned up the heat and put on an almost flawless performance.
> 
> Thus cementing his status as the greatest flyweight H2H-force evah.
> 
> As for Alvarez.
> 
> 2 rhetoric questions.
> 
> Notice how when you research old mexican champions ducking never gets brought up?
> Forums, news archives, documentaries, whatever.
> Like not only it never gets brought up, but the very idea of mexicans ducking is not even googlable?
> You will literally find nothing.
> 
> Trilogy with your peer? Stylistic nightmare? Opponent's backyard? Short notice?
> Sign me up in the morning while I'm still sober and havent' fucked anybody cuz I ain't got time to duck.
> 
> And one more thing.
> Hypocrites, pathetic or girly men?
> How would you describe Floyd fans who are criticizing Canelo, @Hands of Iron?





Lester1583 said:


> @Hands of Iron


I already explained the obvious differences between Floyd Mayweather and Canelo Alvarez in another thread. Quite damningly -- And at the same age, Floyd was vanquishing undefeated P4P rated threats like Corrales - as a 2-1 dog no less - to seal the deal on his status at 130 and taking fights against Jose Luis Castillo to determine who the best lightweight in the world was (it created a new lineage actually), giving him an immediate rematch after a close encounter that honestly wouldn't of been so had Floyd not injured his shoulder. Giving up mad weight too. Not catchweight. Mad weight. I never got heavily involved in or was a fan of how the Pacquiao negotiations went nor staunchly defended it in any way at all. Bop and Manny outed themselves on more than one occasion to show they weren't exactly keen on it and were content using the prospect of it in the same manner to keep people buying other 'marinating' fights if we're going to be honest. Pretty unfair, Lester.

Which Floyd fans have been attacking Canelo(e)? Certainly not @bballchump11 or @MichiganWarrior. Not @Divi253. I haven't seen @turbotime being particularly vocal? More like disappointed. Which *Floyd fans* are even left on here? Everyone is gone.


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


> Unfair but I'm firm.


You're not allowed to talk Mexicans, period.

For this *anal*ysis alone you were kicked out of Culiacan and had your fake mustache removed via hurricanrana:



Hands of Iron said:


> '89/'90 version of Chavez probably still catches a beat down. Oskee had some bounce and would keep him on the end of that jab pretty damn successfully in my opinion. What he has coming at him should and when he gets inside of it... isn't the sort of stuff he's just going to walk through, because he didn't walk through it. He hardly even came forward. There's literally only one way he can win the fight, and it isn't going to be being decided there nearly often enough. Gonna break Oskee down and stop him... :rofl Right. So you can take this as me giving credit. Finally.


Can you believe this Michael McDonald-loving lollipop, @Zopilote?


----------



## Zopilote

:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron

Lester1583 said:


> You're not allowed to talk Mexicans, period.
> 
> For this *anal*ysis alone you were kicked out of Culiacan and had your fake mustache removed via hurricanrana.


:rofl Not going to address?

It was just a poor subliminal dig on your part, not sure why you did it given all that preceded it but it's all good. I can criticize whoever I want because there's no bias whatsoever when you want to get real about things. There never has been. Your Mexican machinations are sometimes humorous but nevertheless, entirely yours. I don't appease to anyone.


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


>


You will dwell in ignorance.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Lester1583 said:


> We've discussed it before with HoI a little.


We've discussed a lot, you dirty little scoundrel. :lol: Do you really want to spend the rest of your days here tagging out Vysotsky, Jincock and PowerPuncher (who I think got driven off the forum for that Missus beats Golovkin business) in vain and only having Zopilote coming in to Like your posts? If I don't talk Mexicans, then how are Mexican posters (sans Zopi) ever going to know about their ATG's beyond flag waving casual speak? This place was so previously damn dead you even made your way over to the Lounge regularly. FFS. Shame on you.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Zopilote said:


> :rofl


It's a horrible fight for him stylistically at 140+. Oscar isn't twiggy there and actual size in addition to styles and his dimensions comes far more into play than at anything lower.

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...yourself-who-has-the-best-avatar.84639/page-2

:conf

EDIT: And obvious joke is obvious casually saying he loses to everyone, hence the Meldrick mention as well as Eddie (Perkins), who probably wasn't spoken about on here for an eternity until Napoles came up another thread. Already laid down in its own thread how he beats Floyd. Don't BS the boxing, man, Lester. I don't care about Lounge gossip and catfights but boxing is different.


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


> We've discussed a lot, you dirty little scoundrel. :lol:


Hardly a discussion, when all you do is self-congratulatory quote yourself, as _Ped_ders said.

Speaking of.

The boy was at least funny with his "I'm happy to learn and argue stuff I know nothing about!" new-born puppy-like attitude.

Alas, he's a Bowe fan.
No consistency.

Leonard's thing been done to death, I fucking hate Duran because of you _(not that I liked him in the first place) _and the Floyd-Pac talk is even more boring than their actual fight.

Watch some new boxing for chava's sake - you sound like a young Burt with all these copy-n-paste statistics.

Learn how to spell Galivan, at least.



Hands of Iron said:


> Do you really want to spend the rest of your days ripped and beautuful


Alone in greatness is my destiny:









Gotta admit though - feel _(well, sort of)_ a bit guilty for:

talking bad about


Hands of Iron said:


> Vysotsky


's
french fiancee.

not throwing in the towel earlier, before they morrison'd mercilessly the defensless


Hands of Iron said:


> PowerPuncher


in the corner.

and for retiring an aging ATG in


Hands of Iron said:


> Jincock


so ruthlessly with my brutal ezzardish one-punch KO:
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-watch-today-thread.7268/page-79#post-1909076
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-watch-today-thread.7268/page-80#post-1911719
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-watch-today-thread.7268/page-80#post-1912702

Shouldn't have done it, still regret about this Lebedev-Jones moment.



Hands of Iron said:


> Zopilote coming in to Like


There are no like competitions between me and Z.
Only respect.



Hands of Iron said:


> Mexican posters


Canelo generation.



Hands of Iron said:


> This place was so previously damn dead you even made your way over to the Lounge regularly.


You mentioned me, you low-down Yankee liar.
And tried to get me involved into this whole tranny scene.
But I remained as pure as your predecessors' Aryan blood.

Hail and kill.


----------



## PityTheFool

Axe Murderer said:


> If only he had the dedication of a Hopkins or a Mayweather Jr.


If only Scott Harrison had got the fight.Maybe Guzman would have punched him sensible.


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


> Ricky Martin songs


Nah, I'm not really against the idea of Oscar beating Meldrick's Chavez.

He was well on his way to becoming El Boolsheeto.

It's just that Oscar is sometimes painted as this humongous perfect boxer-puncher at this weight.

All this "Oscar eats pressure fighters for breakfast".

Oscar with his Hagler's mentality never ate anyone excellent.

And Chavez was still a top fighter back then.
Even if not great anymore.

A close but clear win for Oscar with Chavez coming on strong at the end and some scoring it for him is more likely than a "beat down".


----------



## Hands of Iron

Lester1583 said:


> Self Congratulatory.


If you truly felt that way then none of this would be going on. I mean I left for something like 10 days a couple months ago and...



Lester1583 said:


> Alone in greatness is my destiny:


Arnold shits bricks on anyone Post-Haney where aesthetics are concerned aside from Flex but it's always been slightly amazing that whilst the modern freaks would blow him off a stage in terms of sheer mass, his guns are still competitive with anyone of the Tren, HGH and Insulin era, first and third being the two most powerful anabolic drugs on the planet. It's remarkable he can compete in that area.



> not throwing in the towel earlier, before they morrison'd mercilessly the defensless


Still speechless.



> so ruthlessly with my brutal ezzardish one-punch KO:


This is why I don't get why you even mention people. Could do the same to Flea, it's painfully obvious.



> There are no like competitions between me and Z. Only respect.


That was such a ridiculous comment and another see-through dig like glass. He's been a bit weird ever since I put razors under the tongue and ate his face in that ESPN 25 Years thread and made you look good on your prediction. I actually wasn't feeling nearly as ferocious as it came off. I like him too much to diss him though. 3 actual hours in-and-out over the course of around 12 is indeed too much time, however.



> Pure as your predecessors' Aryan blood.
> 
> Hail and kill.


Better. Much, much better.



Lester1583 said:


> Nah, I'm not really against the idea of Oscar beating Meldrick's Chavez.
> 
> He was well on his way to becoming El Boolsheeto.
> 
> It's just that Oscar is sometimes painted as this humongous perfect boxer-puncher at this weight.
> 
> All this "Oscar eats pressure fighters for breakfast".
> 
> Oscar with his Hagler's mentality never ate anyone excellent.
> 
> And Chavez was still a top fighter back then.
> Even if not great anymore.
> 
> A close but clear win for Oscar with Chavez coming on strong at the end and some scoring it for him is more likely than a "beat down".


Beat down was OTT. Everything else makes perfect sense. Chavez wasn't peak at 140 and putting Oscar in there at anything under is a bit lame. Not the extraordinary diss it comes off as without any context as to how the thread or discussion was going though.


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


> Save me Joe!


Barely edged Oliva though.
Relied strictly on his Weider connections to steal titles from the cuban puncher.

And that Victory pose is mythical.



Hands of Iron said:


> Down goes PowerPuncher! Down goes PowerPuncher!


Goes down as one of the biggest upsets in recent years.



Hands of Iron said:


> This is why I don't get why you even mention people


They still visit from time to time.

Just letting them know who's running da show.



Hands of Iron said:


> Oscar's shoulder are so wide.


Still it's bad that Oscar was too busy weight-jumping and missed all those fights - Kostya, Orzubek, Konig - that would've/could've improved his standings at these weights and overall.

The same goes for Chavez - a win over McGirt hardly moves him up significantly - but still would've been an excellent fight.
And of course the Black Flash is a glaring omission on his record and the reason why he's out of top 100.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Lester1583 said:


> Barely edged Oliva though.
> Relied strictly on his Weider connections to steal titles from the cuban puncher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that Victory pose is mythical.


Isn't this supposed to be the "Little Guys" thread? :rofl All of them motherfuckers way too big though, man. And this is 1960s/70s era we're talking about. Zane is the GOAT and only true example to follow from the neck to calves. That's only coz he's under 5'10 and had 6 1/2 wrists.



> Goes down as one of the biggest upsets in recent years.
> 
> They still visit from time to time
> 
> Just letting them know who's running da show.


Get the feeling it's gonna be an extended holiday for him. I don't think people in the Lounge remotely aware of how valuable and fascinating his input has been over the years on the boxing front.



> Still it's bad that Oscar was too busy weight-jumping and missed all those fights - Kostya, Orzubek, Konig - that would've/could've improved his standings at these weights and overall
> 
> The same goes for Chavez - a win over McGirt hardly moves him up significantly - but still would've been an excellent fight.
> And of course the Black Flash is a glaring omission on his record and the reason why he's out of top 100.


I get tired of having to think about the time wasted, especially post-Meldrick / pre-Whitaker, particularly when I've gone on record so many times citing early 90s Boolsheeto as a guilty pleasure for one-sided skills showcases. There was a time during the 80s he pulled showcases on some high quality opponents. If Chavez wanted to be Harry Greb, he would've taken on and beaten Norris. Instead he went the way of Canelo and vacated to avoid the infamous Rafael Pineda.


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


> Isn't this supposed to be the "Little Guys" thread?


It still is cuz



Hands of Iron said:


> he's under 5'10


----------



## Hands of Iron

Lester1583 said:


> It still is cuz


I don't mind being 5'7 where physique building is concerned. My body control, agility and coordination is all really good too; less likely to run into the back, knee and foot problems that wreak on tall cunts. I wish my bone structure was a little thicker I guess because it severely limits what can realistically be put on and supported naturally but it's still relatively easy to fill out compared to taller peeps and I have small joints too which only adds to the illusion effect.


----------



## Zopilote

89/90 Chavez vs 96/97 De La Hoya at 140lbs is about as 50/50 as you can get IMO. Won't argue with anyone choosing either guy in a close one. Anything below 140lbs, Julio got it. Anything above 140lbs, Oscar got it,


----------



## Hands of Iron

Zopilote said:


> 89/90 Chavez vs 96/97 De La Hoya at 140lbs is about as 50/50 as you can get IMO. Won't argue with anyone choosing either guy in a close one. Anything below 140lbs, Julio got it. Anything above 140lbs, Oscar got it,


I was going to bring up that you thought it's 50/50 at 140 because I remember you saying it previously, but you're more than capable of speaking for yourself. That alone speaks volumes anyhow because you obviously see the stylistic challenge when you take Oscar's physical dimensions and skills into the equation. The guy could absorb bombs too, not a very 'stoppable' fighter. Oscar was filled out very nicely at 140 and should've campaigned there longer.

There's a reason I said '89/'90 specifically -- it was the best light welter Chavez there was and that ODLH could fight in a "fantasy match", but not the best Chavez period that wrecked Rosario, Martinez, Mayweather and boxed ears off of Ramirez and Lockridge at SFW & LW.


----------



## Zopilote

Hands of Iron said:


> I was going to bring up that you thought it's 50/50 at 140 because I remember you saying it previously, but you're more than capable of speaking for yourself. That alone speaks volumes anyhow because you obviously see the stylistic challenge when you take Oscar's physical dimensions and skills into the equation. The guy could absorb bombs too, not a very 'stoppable' fighter. Oscar was filled out very nicely at 140 and should've campaigned there longer.
> 
> There's a reason I said '89/'90 specifically -- it was the best light welter Chavez there was and that ODLH could fight in a "fantasy match", but not the best Chavez period that wrecked Rosario, Martinez, Mayweather and boxed ears off of Ramirez and Lockridge at SFW & LW.


Yup.

I'd say Oscar was at his peak at 140lbs. His combination of size, natural abilities and skill set would be very difficult to overcome. Dude is a h2h beast at 140lbs IMO.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Zopilote said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'd say Oscar was at his peak at 140lbs. His combination of size, natural abilities and skill set would be very difficult to overcome. Dude is a h2h beast at 140lbs IMO.


Much of it comes down to Julio just flat out being the smaller man. I'd still say he was actually the more skilled of the two even at 140 but I just don't see the regular avenues he was capable of winning a fight being available to him here. It would need to be a majority inside fighting affair, Julio has to consistently close distance, cut the ring, get inside an ATG jab, slip the full extension bombs on the way in and make Oscar's length a disadvantage in a closer quarters war. It's do-able and he'd have some astounding moments, but enough of them? That's a whole lot of work. Oscar definitely isn't going anywhere either and that's huge, you have to throw out the idea of a late rounds stoppage as well.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Lester is a height elitist despite loving to watch shirtless little men (5'9 to 5'7), manlets (5'6 to 5'4) and midgets (5'3 and under).


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Dethrone the Emperor of Perfection


Ricardo Lopez - Kermin Guardia.

This fight rarely gets discussed.
As a matter of fact, it has never been discussed at all.
Despite this card being mentioned from time to time as one of the most stacked ones of the 90's.

But on that cursed night the unthinkable almost happened.

Ricardo Lopez almost lost.

What happened is that Finito basically ran into his Reggie Johnson.

Make no mistake about it - Guardia in no way resembled your typical south american crude banger.

A southpaw strawweight who was faster, had better feet, had much longer reach and in addition was a well-schooled textbook boxer-mover.

It's no surprise he went on to win titles at 2 different weight divisions after this fight.

The first 3 rounds can easily be scored for the dominican.
Even worse - Guardia managed to hurt (!!!) Lopez in the second round.
It was one of those moments (simultaneously thrown right hooks) where the lesser fighters would've been put down or to sleep.
Lopez's knees buckled for a second but he recovered immediately.
On a side note, in those rare instances when Lopez's heart was tested you can see he had that mexican fire in him - he just kept it under control, unlike someone like Morales.

As the fight progressed Guardia kept on tagging Finito with left hands.

Nothing was working for Lopez - Guardia's movement and southpaw stance neutralized his offense almost completely.

Finito had to rely strictly on his right hand - while having forced to lead - which was a very hard thing to do cuz the domican was faster and rangier.

So Lopez started to try to time Guardia - and it worked to some extent.
Lopez was thinking in there.
He had to resort to throwing the longest straight right hands possible and even out-of-character wide right hooks.
And tried to counter Gurdia's rushes with left hooks Ortiz-style.
The jab only worked as an occasional range finder for him - and only as a slight touch to the body.

Only Finito's superb conditioning, composure and him sticking to his gameplan kept him on roughly even terms with Guardia.

It was exactly the kind of fight that Marquez would've lost, Morales would've won a gift decision and Sanchez would've won narrowly while looking bad in the process.

The judges were obviously not paying attention to anything this bolivian slickster was doing.
The referee wasn't impartial either - the point deduction in the penultimate round didn't look necessary.

The fight definitely was a lot closer than the scorecards would indicate.

Actually, it was the kind of fight that warrants a rematch - it was that close.

Even Lopez with marks under his eyes didn't think he did well - he wasn't even celebrating.

All in all, a pretty interesting tense chess-match, a must watch for any Finito worshipper and a glimpse of what Lopez - Hilario Zapata could have been.

@LittleRed


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Fucking ladyboys...


The Fall of Ruenroeng - highlights in good quality:




Notice John Riel saying to Amnat: "Get up, you're still breathing!"

@Mexi-Box


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Ricardo Lopez - Kermin Guardia.


All interesting and shit but never seen it one of those 3 minute highlight videos.
May as well not exist at all.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> All interesting and shit but never seen it one of those 3 minute highlight videos.
> May as well not exist at all.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The Fall of Ruenroeng - highlights in good quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice John Riel saying to Amnat: "Get up, you're still breathing!"
> 
> @Mexi-Box


How the fuck did Amnat get from that first KD?? Christ, what a vicious shot that was.

That body shot though..

Good shit from Casimero.


----------



## sugarshane_24

World champion once more!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - When we were kings


Very few fighters can adjust on the fly.

Very few.

The so-called best fighter since SRR failed miserably against a past-prime blown-up lightweight face first brawler.

Got outboxed, outmanned and outfought thoroughly.

To his credit he adjusted _after_ the fight.

By making up excuses.

But we digress.

Want to see a fighter think in the ring?

Watch this:





Rosendo Alvarez faces Kermin Guardia (yes, that Kermin Guradia) who was fresh off his sensational performance versus Finito.

Naturally, immaculately skilled Guardia build up an early, knocking down Bufalo in the process.

The situation was critical.

But like the future ATG he was Rosendo adjusted.

With Joe Louis-like precision he started throwing deadly combinations to the balls.

"Kill the balls and the cock will fall", as the late great Eusebio Futch used to say.

Alvarez ko'd Guardia in the 3rd round.

IQ demonstration at it's finest.

By the way, Alvarez came in overweight for the Lopez rematch.

A full division above the limit.

Finito didn't say : "We don't fuck around".

He just went on and beat his arch enemy.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> I've always believed that if Puas was as disciplined as say Salvador Sanchez, he would easily be the Mexican GOAT, and possibly the Latino GOAT.


With that said, anything less than a 100% Olivares and he gets stopped by Zarate.

To be honest, the pre-Rudkin prime Puas is the only Olivares that can be confidently picked over Z-Machine.

Plenty of those forgotten names on the pre-80's mexican greats' resumes are not researched or don't even have a correct boxrec page.

Hence it's easy for someone who's isn't willing to learn to dismiss them as cab drivers.

Like for example Rodolfo Martinez from whom Zarate won the title.

He obviously had skills, had good wins on his record, was a really fine champion.
And yet totally unknown.

Flea posted a short footage of R.Martinez's stoppage of a mexican journeyman Juan Meza (again, with some notable wins) and Rodolfo looks pretty impressive in there:





By the way, Saldivar, Olivares, Zarate, Sanchez, Chavez, G.Roman - all of them were P4P#1 fighters (or very close to it).

The new generation - Morales, Barrera, Marquez - continued the tradition of fighting at the highest level.
Even if they weren't as talented.

And now we have this as the face of Mexican boxing...


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> With that said, anything less than a 100% Olivares and he gets stopped by Zarate.
> 
> To be honest, the pre-Rudkin prime Puas is the only Olivares that can be confidently picked over Z-Machine.
> 
> Plenty of those forgotten names on the pre-80's mexican greats' resumes are not researched or don't even have a correct boxrec page.
> 
> Hence it's easy for someone who's isn't willing to learn to dismiss them as cab drivers.
> 
> Like for example Rodolfo Martinez from whom Zarate won the title.
> 
> He obviously had skills, had good wins on his record, was a really fine champion.
> And yet totally unknown.
> 
> Flea posted a short footage of R.Martinez's stoppage of a mexican journeyman Juan Meza (again, with some notable wins) and Rodolfo looks pretty impressive in there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Saldivar, Olivares, Zarate, Sanchez, Chavez, G.Roman - all of them were P4P#1 fighters (or very close to it).
> 
> The new generation - Morales, Barrera, Marquez - continued the tradition of fighting at the highest level.
> Even if they weren't as talented.
> 
> And now we have this as the face of Mexican boxing...


Pretty embarrassing what it has come to isn't it?

Good thing Mexico still has the likes of Estrada and Vargas around, who have shown they can channel some the Mexican greats of the past.

And yeh I agree about Ruben having to be at his absolute best to beat a peak Zarate.

I would confidently pick the Puas of the Rose fight. That version of Olivares would beat the shit out of and make Canelo his bitch despite being outweighed by about 50lbs :deal


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Pretty embarrassing what it has come to isn't it?


It's embarrassing for any fighter.

But Alvarez isn't just any fighter.

He's a Mexican fighter.

It's like Brazil in football, Dagestan in wrestling or USA in baseball.

It's more than just a sport.

There are certain standards.

Balls of steel are a must, in case of Mexican boxing.

Otherwise you can shove your titles up your protected ass.



Zopilote said:


> Good thing Mexico still has the likes of Estrada and Vargas around, who have shown they can channel some the Mexican greats of the past.


CongressManny tried to poison and frame El Bandido - sent contaminated burritos as a sign of fake friendship.
Evil Midget - he's still mad.

Estrada is a legit two belt champ and nobody is challenging him.
He's going the Marquez route.

Nietes' record vs Mexians is 14-0, by the way.
This is almost as insulting as Alvarez's situation.
Somebody has to do something about it.
JMM should go down in weight and KO this Pacdget.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> It's embarrassing for any fighter.
> 
> But Alvarez isn't just any fighter.
> 
> He's a Mexican fighter.
> 
> It's like Brazil in football, Dagestan in wrestling or USA in baseball.
> 
> It's more than just a sport.
> 
> There are certain standards.
> 
> Balls of steel are a must, in case of Mexican boxing.
> 
> Otherwise you can shove your titles up your protected ass.
> 
> CongressManny tried to poison and frame El Bandido - sent contaminated burritos as a sign of fake friendship.
> Evil Midget - he's still mad.
> 
> Estrada is a legit two belt champ and nobody is challenging him.
> He's going the Marquez route.
> 
> Nietes' record vs Mexians is 14-0, by the way.
> This is almost as insulting as Alvarez's situation.
> Somebody has to do something about it.
> JMM should go down in weight and KO this Pacdget.


Estrada is the perfect hombre to go against Nietes, as he's a Filipino killer himself. After the Roman fight, that's the fight I want the most for Estrada.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> Nietes' record vs Mexians is 14-0, by the way.
> This is almost as insulting as Alvarez's situation.
> Somebody has to do something about it.
> JMM should go down in weight and KO this Pacdget.


:lol:

Nietes is probably angling for a fight with that Nicaraguan 4 lbs north.

That guy is embarassing every nation. Someone better stand up to him. Even Estrada's balls of steel isn't up to par.

Casimero also wants to try his luck. If Sugar Amnat cannot handle the power, the Roman will not either.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - How do you like dem apples?


The only list that matters.

Top 10 Latino fighters from Olivares:



> 1-Ruben Olivares
> 2-Ricardo Lopez
> 3-Julio Cesar Chavez
> 4-Ultiminio "Sugar" Ramos
> 5-Roberto Duran
> 6-Efren Torres
> 7-Oscar De la Hoya
> 8-Alexis Arguello
> 9-Jose Napoles
> 10-Carlos Zarate


_Originally posted by William Fernando Souza Bezerra._

@Hands of Iron @turbotime @Pedderrs


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The only list that matters.
> 
> Top 10 Latino fighters from Olivares:
> 
> _Originally posted by William Fernando Souza Bezerra._
> 
> @Hands of Iron @turbotime @Pedderrs


Seeing Arguello in Ruben's list reminded me...I was watching Ruben's fight against Arguello the other day again..Puas made more than a good account of himself in that, despite being the smaller, older fighter with plenty of mileage against the bigger, younger, fresher Alexis. How did you have that fight before the stoppage, Lester??


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Nietes is embarassing every nation.





Zopilote said:


> - Culiacan, we have a problem.


Nietes beat down another mexican - 15-0:





Estrada - Nietes would produce a good technical fight.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> Nietes beat down another mexican - 15-0:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estrada - Nietes would produce a good techical fight.


Hold your Pancho Villa horses mateys.

Looks like we will have another mexican for Nietes by September.

http://philboxing.com/news/story-119537.html

Either Fuentes 3 or Estrada.


----------



## Zopilote

sugarshane_24 said:


> Hold your Pancho Villa horses mateys.
> 
> Looks like we will have another mexican for Nietes by September.
> 
> http://philboxing.com/news/story-119537.html
> 
> Either Fuentes 3 or Estrada.


Don't really care about Fuentes 3. Estrada would be excellent. Rodriguez 2 would also be good.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Zopilote said:


> Don't really care about Fuentes 3. Estrada would be excellent. Rodriguez 2 would also be good.


Estrada-Nietes, then the winner gets Choco, if he can survive the power of Casimero.

Amnat can't, no one can.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> How did you have that fight before the stoppage, Lester??


Arguello - Olivares demonstrates both fighters' strenghts and weaknesses.

How immense was Olivares' talent, how indomitable was Arguello.

@Flea Man used to say that Olivares could only fight one way or the other.
He was wrong as usual, of course.

In this fight Olivares did exactly that - switched between styles - from a moving boxer-puncher to a pressuring aggressor.

Interestingly enough, Olivares' biggest success came from crowding F.Mercury.

Yes, Puas was winning the fight.

Actually not looking much worse than that runner Marcel, @Hands of Iron .

And that was an outsized Olivares at the end of his career.

Was an excellent performance before he got caught with an innocuous-looking extremely short counter left hook.

Such was the power of Arguello.

They are twins with Zarate, aside from Z-Machine being better technically and a couple of minor differences, but what separates him from the Mexican is Arguello's fortitude - both mental and physical - impossible to dent.

Olivares didn't look completely out - he's just had enough - can't blame him - but he was prone to such things.

A classic passing of the torch fight, @Bogotazo


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Arguello - Olivares demonstrates both fighters' strenghts and weaknesses.
> 
> How immense was Olivares' talent, how indomitable was Arguello.
> 
> @Flea Man used to say that Olivares could only fight one way or the other.
> He was wrong as usual, of course.
> 
> In this fight Olivares did exactly that - switched between styles - from a moving boxer-puncher to a pressuring aggressor.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Olivares' biggest success came from crowding F.Mercury.
> 
> Yes, Puas was winning the fight.
> 
> Actually not looking much worse than that runner Marcel, @Hands of Iron .
> 
> And that was an outsized Olivares at the end of his career.
> 
> Was an excellent performance before he got caught with an innocuous-looking extremely short counter left hook.
> 
> Such was the power of Arguello.
> 
> They are twins with Zarate, aside from Z-Machine being better technically and a couple of minor differences, but what separates him from the Mexican is Arguello's fortitude - both mental and physical - impossible to dent.
> 
> Olivares didn't look completely out - he's just had enough - can't blame him - but he was prone to such things.
> 
> A classic passing of the torch fight, @Bogotazo


Yeh Olivares was actually beating the shit out of Arguello on the inside, and would beautifully slip alot of his shots up close. That short counter left hook that dropped Ruben shook him up, but he still went out there and tried to bang with Alexis. He was done after that right uppercut that dropped him.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Z-Machine was an excellent inside fighter.





Zopilote said:


> Most of the Mexican greats were really.





Zopilote said:


> Yeh Olivares was actually beating the shit out of Arguello on the inside, and would beautifully slip alot of his shots up close.


Exactly.

Actually Olivares was so good with the bob-n-weave inside attack in that fight, makes you wonder again what he could've accompished with a stronger work ethic.


----------



## Lester1583

@Hands of Iron 
@Vysotsky 
@turbotime 
@Zopilote


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


>


Jean Baptiste Mendy called. Just wants to say hi.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Jean Baptiste Mendy called. Just wants to say hi.


That fight elevated Orzubek to immortality.

If you know the circumstances that surrounded it.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> That fight elevated Orzubek to immortality.
> 
> If you know the circumstances that surrounded it.


Educate me mate.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Educate me mate.


Nazarov injured his eye (detached retina) in 1994.

It didn't cure properly but he continued fighting.

He got shot in the arm in 1997.

In preparation for Mendy he couldn't see out one of his eyes.

Orzubek didn't postpone the fight.

He went half blind after 3 rounds.

Said to his trainer between rounds: "I can't see out of my left eye. I'm half blind."
Trainer asked him: "What are we going to do now?"
Orzubek's answer was: "Nothing. We'll keep on fighting".

Numerous post fight surgeries weren't successful.

Nazarov retired.

His favourite fighter was Leonard, @Hands of Iron


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> Nazarov injured his eye (detached retina) in 1994.
> 
> It didn't cure properly but he continued fighting.
> 
> He got shot in the arm in 1997.
> 
> In preparation for Mendy he couldn't see out one of his eyes.
> 
> Orzubek didn't postpone the fight.
> 
> He went half blind after 3 rounds.
> 
> Said to his trainer between rounds: "I can't see out of my left eye. I'm half blind."
> Trainer asked him: "What are we going to do now?"
> Orzubek's answer was: "Nothing. We'll keep on fighting".
> 
> Numerous post fight surgeries weren't successful.
> 
> Nazarov retired.
> 
> His favourite fighter was Leonard, @Hands of Iron


Sheesh, you mean to tell me Nazarov is half blind to this day?


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Sheesh, you mean to tell me Nazarov is half blind to this day?


I've heard two different versions - 1) lost his left eye completely, 2) damaged it permanently but regained some eyesight eventually.

The eye does look bad though.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - They stole it from me.


Rewatched Zarate-Pintor.

And I've got only one question.

Is it possible to outbadass Pintor?


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Rewatched Zarate-Pintor.
> 
> And I've got only one question.
> 
> Is it possible to outbadass Pintor?


Gomez tried to.

He ended up having his cornermen carry him back to his corner.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Gomez tried to.
> 
> He ended up having his cornermen carry him back to his corner.


Unlike those fake latino machos, like Duran, Gomez was Da Man though.

Had to be carried out - that was the only way for him to lose.

To see him taking a knee would have been akin to seeing St.Chava tired.

Unimaginable.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Amir Khan was a dangerous fighter but I was born...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - With Oscar's dildo in your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 155?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sit your sorry ass down, boy. Mexicans talking.


Rumble, young men, rumble:


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - No Retreat.
> - No Surrender.


Salido's low blows cure gayness.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> Salido's low blows cure gayness.


Orlando Cruz has very potent estrogen though. Didn't work on his fruity ass.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Orlando Cruz has very potent estrogen though. Didn't work on his fruity ass.


The Rainbow Spirit of Cotto's eyebrows was protecting him.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


>


Basically he's the modern day Timur.



sugarshane_24 said:


> Sheesh, you mean to tell me Nazarov is half blind to this day?


and by shot Lester isn't talking about some wimpy 9mm round he got a 7.62 from an assault rifle. His friend and another guy that were in the same car as Orzubek were killed. Mendy thumbed him in his good eye in the 3rd or 4th round essentially leaving him blind after that.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Shingo Wake vs Jonathan Guzman


El Boolsheeto reveals the truth:



> "It was a very attractive fight, the young (Oscar) with the old, and the experience was with me. I prepared as hard as ever for this fight. Of course I already had my addiction problems, but still I was able to [stop using drugs and alcohol] for two months and prepared as hard as ever. I did an inhuman sacrifice because I was dealing with my addictions and stopped them, because I knew it was a very important fight and I was extremely well prepared," Chavez told ESPN Deportes.
> 
> "But five days before the fight, it was my last day of sparring, and it was the last round of sparring and I got hit with a punch and it cut me."
> 
> "The doctor told me that obviously in the fight the cut was going to open, but I would go to Tijuana for an ointment to deal with the wound, and the bleeding was not so deep. I did not stop the fight, but knew if I told the commission [about the cut], the fight will be stopped."
> 
> "Before the fight I had to put a needle into the cut so it would not hurt me, because I was recently operated on. I mean, the wound was open, and I put the needle in to [numb the area] it started bleeding again. An hour before the fight, before getting into the ring. we were hoping that the commissioner was distracted.... I got the needle, it started bleeding and I went running to the bathroom so the commission would not see me."
> 
> "God punished me and what happened had to happen. Now I regret it. I had done a lot of preparation, but with the cut being the way it was, it was logical that he would beat me."


I consider it a NC win for JC from now on.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Coulnd't crack his balls.
> - Eat lightning and drink piss!


It's interesting to rewatch some early Salido.

For a fighter who doesn't jab, he sure did throw a lot of them against Cobrita Gonzalez.

He's somewhat similar to Glen Johnson.

From a reserved boxer-puncher to a strong aggressor.

There was little crude about Salido that lost _(no, it was no MD)_ to Cobrita.

Much closer to the classically trained fighter.

Very unusual to see him fighting off the backfoot and even looking slick (!) at times.

He wasn't as sturdy/physically strong as the Salido most people know and that's probably partially why he didn't fight as confident back then.
That and Jorge Paez's outrageous outfit who worked as a guest commentnantor for that fight.

Cuz his best moments came when he let his hands go.

Salido already hit his physical prime and refined his style by the time he faced Marquez.

Funny enough he was only 23 - looked about 20 years older.
_(Cobrita himself looked older in their fight - or maybe was just suffering from a hangover)._

But again fought too tentatively - could've given Marquez a much harder fight if he had pressed the action more.

Salido was listed as having 18 wins in the Gonzalez fight - another case of unrecorded mexican fights?


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


Plenty has been said about Marquez's offensive footwork.

But his defensive movement deserves a mention.

Personally, I've never liked his past-prime efforts that much, even the most exciting ones.

Which is basically his entire legacy.

As, unlike many other greats, the modern mexican greats including, Marquez achieved his top 10 status while already being a declined fighter.

Which is pretty amazing, anyway you slice it.

Don't remember the exact point now but his legs weren't the same anymore prior to the historical Pacquiao fight.

The Great Western Forum Years - the beginning of Marquez's journey to the stars - is Juan Manuel's era I like the most.

And the Agapito Sanchez fight is a good example of everything that was good about a young Marquez.

Unflappability, textbookness, fighter-trainer connection, etc.

And defensive movement.

Agapito was a well-known dirty fighter, who brutally knocked out Barrera _(the corrupt referee saved him), _sent Norwood's balls into retirement and physically removed Manny's eyes _(he's got chupa-chups instead of them now)._

He tried to pull off the same thing with Marquez.

Marquez never retaliated.
Never lost his cool.
Never deviated from his game plan.

And what's more important, he never allowed Agapito to turn the fight into a no-holds barred brawl.

Those side-steps, small calculated back steps - while remaining in a balanced position, ready to counterattack - were one of the main reasons he won that fight without much testicular trauma.

The old commentator who used to call most of Marquez's fights back then really dug Juan Manuel.

Not only his skills but also his appearance.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Plenty has been said about Marquez's offensive footwork.
> 
> But his defensive movement deserves a mention.
> 
> Personally, I've never liked his past-prime efforts that much, even the most exciting ones.
> 
> Which is basically his entire legacy.
> 
> As, unlike many other greats, the modern mexican greats including, Marquez achieved his top 10 status while already being a declined fighter.
> 
> Which is pretty amazing, anyway you slice it.
> 
> Don't remember the exact point now but his legs weren't the same anymore prior to the historical Pacquiao fight.
> 
> The Great Western Forum Years - the beginning of Marquez's journey to the stars - is Juan Manuel's era I like the most.
> 
> And the Agapito Sanchez fight is a good example of everything that was good about a young Marquez.
> 
> Unflappability, textbookness, fighter-trainer connection, etc.
> 
> And defensive movement.
> 
> Agapito was a well-known dirty fighter, who brutally knocked out Barrera _(the corrupt referee saved him), _sent Norwood's balls into retirement and physically removed Manny's eyes _(he's got chupa-chups instead of them now)._
> 
> He tried to pull off the same thing with Marquez.
> 
> Marquez never retaliated.
> Never lost his cool.
> Never deviated from his game plan.
> 
> And what's more important, he never allowed Agapito to turn the fight into a no-holds barred brawl.
> 
> Those side-steps, small calculated back steps - while remaining in a balanced position, ready to counterattack - were one of the main reasons he won that fight without much testicular trauma.
> 
> The old commentator who used to call most of Marquez's fights back then really dug Juan Manuel.
> 
> Not only his skills but also his appearance.


That Julio Gervacio fight is one of my all time favorite performances by him.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> That Julio Gervacio fight is one of my all time favorite performances by him.


That was Marquez's 16th fight.

Had he been... not even a protected fighter but a better managed, he could've won a title on that night already.

Not from a really great champion but from your typical splinter titlist?

Most definitely - Marquez was that good even back when he was an unheralded prospect.

The Gervacio fight is a good pick - and such a rare KO - very few can pull off such stoppage.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> That was Marquez's 16th fight.
> 
> Had he been... not even a protected fighter but a better managed, he could've won a title on that night already.
> 
> Not from a really great champion but from your typical splinter titlist?
> 
> Most definitely - Marquez was that good even back when he was an unheralded prospect.
> 
> The Gervacio fight is a good pick - and such a rare KO - very few can pull off such stoppage.


My favorite was his crash course on how to vomit blood to Robbie Peden.

Oh, and that uppercut that smashed Licona's jaw up his eyeballs.


----------



## Zopilote

sugarshane_24 said:


> My favorite was his crash course on how to vomit blood to Robbie Peden.
> 
> Oh, and that uppercut that smashed Licona's jaw up his eyeballs.


That left to the body he landed to Peden was sick. I remember that being so sickening loud when I first saw that bout.

No wonder Robbie was puking blood afterwards.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Beat Winky at 21. Fuck Canelo:


Sit down, Z.

We need to talk.

I didn't want to bring this up, but we need to do this.

Just recently I've noticed that you don't have Guty Espadas in your top 10 favorite fighters list.

And I'm not talking about Espadas that schooled Morales.

I'm talking about The Guty Espadas.

The one that beat Small Tractor in two of the best technical actioners the flyweight divisions has ever seen.

The one that had a left hand that almost rivaled that of Olivares.

The one that threw accurate smooth combos and bobbed-n-weaved again like the Olivares of the Arguello fight.

The one who knew only one way to defend his title - by KO.

The one who fearlessly slugged it out with Betulio "Venezuelan Cannibal God" Gonzalez.

The one who's every fight deserves a motherfuckin' mention.

Now that I've made myself clear, I think we all know what you must do.

I'll make it easy for you - here's your list:



Zopilote said:


> Julio Cesar Chavez
> Roberto Duran
> Pernell Whitaker
> Mike McCallum
> Vicente Saldivar
> Ruben Olivares
> Marvin Hagler
> Juan Manuel Marquez
> Roman Gonzalez
> Alexis Arguello


You know who you have to remove, compañero.


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> Rewatched Zarate-Pintor.
> 
> And I've got only one question.
> 
> Is it possible to outbadass Pintor?


Ask Samart Payakaroon.


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


> Ask Samart Payakaroon.












Blatant low blow.

Pintor was shot to shit, otherwise he would've KO'd that Tae-Bo runner.


----------



## Lester1583

You don't even need to boxrec Alfonso Lopez to know that he's Panamanian.

Such distinct wide/weight on the front foot stance.

Smoothness, elegancy, complete offensive arsenal.

It's a pity one of his grandparents was from Uganda.

That fragile constitution was so Kalule.


----------



## Lester1583

Alfonso Lopez vs Chan Hee Park.

Unoutboxability overload.


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> Blatant low blow.
> 
> Pintor was shot to shit, otherwise he would've KO'd that Tae-Bo runner.


I'd favor samart payakaroon over roy jonesjr. Under the right circumstances...


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


> I'd favor samart payakaroon over roy jonesjr. Under the right circumstances...


MMA, they got you too.


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


>


Rewatching Espadas - Small Tractor 2 right now.

Feel elated.


----------



## Lester1583

Pedrita's angles.

No hands orgasm.


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> MMA, they got you too.


Come join us lester. It's fun.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Axe Murderer

The Puerto Rican Whitaker.






Hall Of Fame??????

Hell Yeah IMO.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - McCall can suck my peepeeno.


Did you ever wonder - what if Olivares moved up in weight and challenged Hearns? What would have happened?

Espadas - Willie Jensen is your answer.

The first round will turn you into an instant fan of Gustavo Hernan Espadas Cruz.


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> The Puerto Rican Whitaker.


See this, @Hands of Iron?

This is a man who KSAB.

Calderon should be in the HoF on the strength of this highlight video alone.

Erotic devensive wizard.


----------



## Sweet Pea

atsch


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> See this, @Hands of Iron?
> 
> This is a man who KSAB.
> 
> Calderon should be in the HoF on the strength of this highlight video alone.
> 
> Erotic devensive wizard.


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


>


You really have gone off the rails after you stopped watching Finito on a daily basis, LR.

Tough to see you like this.


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> You really have gone off the rails after you stopped watching Finito on a daily basis, LR.
> 
> Tough to see you like this.


It's pointless to compare me now with me then. That was pre Roman Gonzalez.

I'm on the bandwagon lester. And it has comfy seats.


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


>


May Chava have mercy upon your soul.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> In a sidenote, Duran had high praises for Elorde after beating Ismael Laguna.


Elorde was an excellent fighter, could've won the lightweight title in a weaker era most likely.

The Ortiz fights are almost comparable to Meldrick's welter/light middle odyssey - such a huge size discrepancy.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Iron Boy would make Finito his bitch.


----------



## Zopilote

Axe Murderer said:


> Iron Boy would make Finito his bitch.


:rofl


----------



## ElKiller

Axe Murderer said:


> Iron Boy would make Finito his bitch.











This is how you make a bitch.

You Don't really want to imagine what Finito could have done to Calderun.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Mirin' dem gunz, ese?!


It's not the easiest fight to track down - so for those of you who haven't seen it.

Olivares - Chucho 3.

Alas, brief highlights only:

Chucho didn't have some of Puas' strengths, but strictly skillswise there's not much between them.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> It's not the easiest fight to track down - so for those of you who haven't seen it.
> 
> Olivares - Chucho 3.
> 
> Alas, brief highlights only:
> 
> Chucho didn't have some of Puas' strengths, but strictly skillswise there's not much between them.


Fuck yes!

This is the highlight vid I saw sometime back, I was looking for it these past several days and couldn't find it.

Great find my friend!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Fuck yes!


Glad it's cheered you up.

Cuz the mexican footballers are once again embarrassing themselves.

I blame Canelo.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Glad it's cheered you up.
> 
> Cuz the mexican footballers are once again embarrassing themselves.
> 
> I blame Canelo.


Yeh I seen that. Good thing I couldn't give two shits about Futbol.

As for Chucho-Puas 3....Rock a Bye was looking great, despite that KD. His control of distance was brilliant. He would get inside, dig to the body, quickly dart back out and hit a double left hook to body head, following up with an overhand right combo. It was glorious!

That left hook KD by Chucho though!


----------



## Zopilote

Since I have no dates tonight, and don't feel like going to the bar, I'm gonna watch me some Carlos Zarate and jam out to some Alice In Chains afterwards, I'll probably go pick up a six pack for myself first.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> As for Chucho-Puas 3....Rock a Bye was looking great, despite that KD. His control of distance was brilliant. He would get inside, dig to the body, quickly dart back out and hit a double left hook to body head, following up with an overhand right combo. It was glorious!


Considering how good was Chucho at counterpunching, this speaks volumes about Olivares' footwork.



Zopilote said:


> That left hook KD by Chucho though!


Even Ruben was like: "Damn, I gotta get used to getting dropped by this boy".



Zopilote said:


> Since I have no dates tonight, and don't feel like going to the bar, I'm gonna watch me some Carlos Zarate and jam out to some Alice In Chains afterwards, I'll probably go pick up a six pack for myself first.


----------



## Axe Murderer

ElKiller said:


> This is how you make a bitch.
> 
> You Don't really want to imagine what Finito could have done to Calderun.


That was a 35 year old going on 75 Iron Boy.

Prime Iron Boy would make Finito his bitch.

He would retrire Finito just like Chile retired Mexico :tdh


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> He would retrire Finito just like Chile retired Mexico :tdh


You're on your own here, Axe.

Iron Boy was greater than Whitaker but you don't rebel against Finito.

That's blasphemy.


----------



## Lester1583

Unrivaled forever.

Boomsong's debut:





The soundtrack was composed by Venice Borkhorsor.

The fight inspired Van Damme to become a Kickboxer.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - I was like "One more jab and I'm gonna KO your ass, Rafa"!
> - You're unbelievable, Mr. Puas!
> _<- Lol, stfu!>_


Finally watched Olivares - Herrera 2.

Don't know if I'm fully buying Ruben's excuse.
About him not being able to get it up.

On one hand.

He didn't look unprepared physically at all, legs were there (the post-Rose legs, but that's not the point), sharpness too - in other words, it was the usual Olivares.

And he only woke up in the last 2-3 rounds.
In fact, the last round was his best - he was outboxing Herrera from a distance with his patented in-and-out attack.

On the other hand.

Herrera's shorter straighter punches were giving Olivares trouble at every range - at close quarters especially - and in every round.

And his style would've always given Olivares trouble.

In other words, in order to beat Herrera, Olivers would've required to go into the trenches.

And Herrera was clearly up for that.

Was Olivares?

Anyway, Olivares lost that fight.
It was close but he came to live too late.
It wasn't enough.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Finally watched Olivares - Herrera 2.
> 
> Don't know if I'm fully buying Ruben's excuse.
> About him not being able to get it up.
> 
> On one hand.
> 
> He didn't look unprepared physically at all, legs were there (the post-Rose legs, but that's not the point), sharpness too - in other words, it was the usual Olivares.
> 
> And he only woke up in the last 2-3 rounds.
> In fact, the last round was his best - he was outboxing Herrera from a distance with his patented in-and-out attack.
> 
> On the other hand.
> 
> Herrera's shorter straighter punches were giving Olivares trouble at every range - at close quarters especially - and in every round.
> 
> And his style would've always given Olivares trouble.
> 
> In other words, in order to beat Herrera, Olivers would've required to go into the trenches.
> 
> And Herrera was clearly up for that.
> 
> Was Olivares?
> 
> Anyway, Olivares lost that fight.
> It was close but he came to live too late.
> It wasn't enough.


It's safe to say that Herrera had his number eh?


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> It's safe to say that Herrera had his number eh?


He had.

But the number thing usually suggests lesser fighters.
Hearns-Barkley, Ali-Norton, etc.

Herrera was really good in addition to having the right style.

He deserves more than just a "pain in Olivares' overweight ass" label.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> He had.
> 
> But the number thing usually suggests lesser fighters.
> Hearns-Barkley, Ali-Norton, etc.
> 
> Herrera was really good in addition to having the right style.
> 
> He deserves more than just a "pain in Olivares' overweight ass" label.


We're talking a Marquez-Pacquiao type scenario then eh?


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> We're talking a Marquez-Pacquiao type scenario then eh?


A much better comparison.

Only Olivares had two Marquez's.


----------



## Zopilote

@Lester1583

Watching the Carlos Zarate-Alberto Davila bout. Those last 2 rounds, The Z-Machine goes into full attack mode, ripping shots to Davilas body on the inside, nailing him with short hooks, crosses, and uppercuts. I could see now where Chavez Sr got the inspiration for his style.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> @Lester1583
> 
> Watching the Carlos Zarate-Alberto Davila bout. Those last 2 rounds, The Z-Machine goes into full attack mode, ripping shots to Davilas body on the inside, nailing him with short hooks, crosses, and uppercuts. I could see now where Chavez Sr got the inspiration for his style.


Z-Machine's mustache were youtube motivational videos back then.

It's a well-known fact that Arguello was the president of Zarate's fanclub called "King Carlos' little fairies."

Probably easier to name mexicans who didn't have a great body attack.

Notice how quickly they established themselves as ATG, by the way.

Klychko has been reigning for decades and yet people still say he ain't shit.

Zarate was a champion for 2 years, Olivares for 3, Medel for 0, Saldivar for 3.

And yet nobody ever questions them - they're indisputable ATGs.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - This is how you do it! O-o-ps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Speed bags do hit back!


Pintor was Salido's father.

You know what to do in order to beat him.

Everybody knows.

But are your balls big enough to pull it off?

It's a pity Pintor-Chandler never materialized.

But despite Chandler being flashier, faster, more versatile, slicker, a better boxer, it will forever remain a 50-50 fight.

By the way, Eijiro "King With No Crown" Murata arguably beat them both.

He gave so much in those efforts, he declined faster than Jones.

Yakuza robbed him - Oyabun Watanabe was behind it.

You're correct about Alice in Chains - Jar vs Dirt, by the way.
But that's as far as I can go with grunge - no Soundgarden appreciation threads from me.


----------



## Lester1583

Just rewatched Chong-Pal - Obel 1.

It brought back some dark memories.

It's ok.

Gustavo Hernan Espadas Cruz will comfort me.

He always does.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Went boxrec warrior just earlier today so i don't fall asleep while shitting.

I never realize it's fun to see how one fighters record leads you to someone else. I was on Rockabye's record then I stumbled into this Fernando Cabanela guy. He fought Hanagata, Oba, Borkhorsor, Chionoi, Chartvanchai, Soo Hwan-Hong, Dong Kyun-Yum, Navarette and also fought Olivarez and Zarate. Wow! :yikes


----------



## Axe Murderer

This was sublime stuff by Moreno.

Outside of Mayweather has there been a better defensive fighter than Chemito in the last decade??

Maybe Hopkins? Narvaez?


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


> There goes my sanity





Axe Murderer said:


> Outside of Mayweather has there been a better defensive fighter than Chemito in the last decade??
> 
> Maybe Hopkins? Narvaez?


Unleash your wrath, @Hands of Iron.

The time to strike is NOW!


----------



## Axe Murderer

Axe Murderer said:


> This was sublime stuff by Moreno.
> 
> Outside of Mayweather has there been a better defensive fighter than Chemito in the last decade??
> 
> Maybe Hopkins? Narvaez?


Or Abril.....






Too slick+Too cuban=Unwatchable...

Then again he was only a gimmick away from being the biggest draw in the sport :yep


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Despiteful savagery perponderates


Less than 8 minutes on youtube in a bad quality.

But it's worth a look.

Antonio Gomez has a case for being the most skilled Venezuelan fighter ever.
Aside from David "Megalodon" Griman, of course.

Slightly unusual, almost disjointed-looking body movement, excellent feints, top notch counterpunching ability and a typical latino smoothness.

This is the only footage of a prime A.Gomez, as he looked shit and old against Marcel.
Which was obviously amplified by Marcel's own obscure greatnesness.

Anyway, here you can see A.Gomez snatching the featherweight title from one of the most ballsiest japanese fighters, Shozo "Casanova" Saijo.
Who himself is as equally as underrated as A.Gomez.
Who's (SS) two biggest weaknesses were his shaky chin and his Gatti-like heart.

The action starts from the round number 3, which is an instant ROFTY-contender:






Saijo, when he was fighting a disciplined fight, was a pretty tough fighter to beat - the man knew how to box.

Both would give Marquez major trouble.

And in case you're still doubting A.Gomez - check out his record - you'll find a couple of familiar names there.


----------



## Lester1583

Koki Inoue's latest fight:





A decision win.

It's all over for him now.

He should just retire in shame.

@dyna


----------



## dyna

I've never felt this bad about a fighter winning before.


----------



## Lester1583

Do not watch the Canizales - Onizuka sparring if you're a competitive athlete.

It is listed as a prohibited substance by all doping agencies.

Side-effects include massive skill boost, mustache enlargement and mullet growth.

Marquez used it in preparation for Fucquiao.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Say, anyone knows where we can see the Ganigan Lopez-Jonathan Taconing match later? Or any links you can pm me? I appreciate it.


----------



## Lester1583

Justice must be restored.

Efren Torres & Guty Espadas KO Carbajal & Chiquita.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Sweet Pea with Power.


----------



## ElKiller

The last Sweet Pea with Power.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> Justice must be restored.
> 
> Efren Torres & Guty Espadas KO Carbajal & Chiquita.


It only took a Rolando Pascua to do Chiquita in. Espadas-Chiquita will be a murder.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> It only took a Rolando Pascua to do Chiquita in.


It's a fight @Zopilote still has nightmares about.

Pascua was his Krueger.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> It's a fight @Zopilote still has nightmares about.
> 
> Pascua was his Krueger.


I was too busy nuthugging the likes of El Boolsheeto and the GOAT Finito around that time :yep


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Nothing you do can prevent it
> He's the keeper of the belt
> Nothing you do can even fight him
> He can crush you with his hand.
> 
> He's turning your head
> Make you look at the dead in his eeeeeeeeeyes.


All the peds in the world couldn't give Pacquiao what Saldivar had.

The second best left hand in boxing.

Behind only The Left Hand That Drills Intestines.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> All the peds in the world couldn't give Pacquiao what Saldivar had.
> 
> The second best left hand in boxing.
> 
> Behind only The Left Hand That Drills Intestines.


That Golden left is sick indeed, but I think my favorite by him is his right hook. Sneaky and very powerful. Especially to the body.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - This should happen to all pacquiaos!


The talented Joebert "Little Pacman" Alvarez, the one that gave so much trouble to Estrada got stopped by the unheralded Miguel Cartagena in an enormous upset:





Saludar, Melindo, Pagara, Joebert.

The filipinos are cursed.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> The talented Joebert "Little Pacman" Alvarez, the one that gave so much trouble to Estrada got stopped by the unheralded Miguel Cartagena in an enormous upset:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludar, Melindo, Pagara, Joebert.
> 
> *The filipinos are cursed*.


Ha, now you have mentioned it, you have jinxed the curse.

Milendo, Nietes and Casimero will all win.

Nietes will do an Espinosa on Estrada.


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> You guys think bradley fighting Ward in the amateurs and giving him tough fights was spectacular?
> 
> Apparently Porter fought and beat fucking Usyk in the amateurs


Iron Boy Calderon beat Cotto in the amateurs.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Warriors Forever:


You, of course, remember Leavander Johnson from that tragic Jesus Chavez fight.

Leavander was nothing like media hypes like Broner.

An honest hard-working pro.

Fought a bit like a poor man's Forest.
Good right hand too.

Always gave his all, always in good fights.

Came up short against the forgotten beasts of the 90's lightweight division.

But kept trying and trying untill he finally won the world title.

That's why El Mago - Leavander Johnson is worth a look.

Young hungry Leavander fresh off his come-from-behind KO win over an undefeated Sharmba Mitchell came out swinging.

Even managed to hurt the iron-chinned Santa Tokyo.

But M.A.Gonzalez summoned the spirit of El Gato and overwhelmed the very game Leavander with fluid combos.
Even was fast with his hands.

El Mago looked like the real deal in this fight.

Were you a fan of El Matador, by the way, Z?

Jesus had balls of steel and was actually a pretty good exciting fighter.
On the level of Izzy/Rafa at least.
Very good combination puncher.
Was in some really good brawls.

Was never the same after the tragedy and injuries.


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> Sweet Pea with Power.


Years have past since you last watched the Payakaroon-Meza masterpiece.

No daily Samart = imminent frenzied putrefaction.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> You, of course, remember Leavander Johnson from that tragic Jesus Chavez fight.
> 
> Leavander was nothing like media hypes like Broner.
> 
> An honest hard-working pro.
> 
> Fought a bit like a poor man's Forest.
> Good right hand too.
> 
> Always gave his all, always in good fights.
> 
> Came up short against the forgotten beasts of the 90's lightweight division.
> 
> But kept trying and trying untill he finally won the world title.
> 
> That's why El Mago - Leavander Johnson is worth a look.
> 
> Young hungry Leavander fresh off his come-from-behind KO win over an undefeated Sharmba Mitchell came out swinging.
> 
> Even managed to hurt the iron-chinned Santa Tokyo.
> 
> But M.A.Gonzalez summoned the spirit of El Gato and overwhelmed the very game Leavander with fluid combos.
> Even was fast with his hands.
> 
> El Mago looked like the real deal in this fight.
> 
> Were you a fan of El Matador, by the way, Z?
> 
> Jesus had balls of steel and was actually a pretty good exciting fighter.
> On the level of Izzy/Rafa at least.
> Very good combination puncher.
> Was in some really good brawls.
> 
> Was never the same after the tragedy and injuries.


Yeh Jesus Chavez was a very fun guy to watch.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Lester1583 said:


> Years have past since you last watched the Payakaroon-Meza masterpiece.
> 
> No daily Samart = imminent frenzied putrefaction.


Ask yourself who would win a fight between Payakaroon and Monshipour.

The answer will tell you everything you need to know about yourself.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Rich man's version of Chavez-Taylor


----------



## Axe Murderer

The heart showed by Wake :yikes

Rumor has it that several puerto rican fighters took a knee while watching that fight and others simply quit from boxing :rasta


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Nietes is riding on the wings of destiny


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> Ask yourself who would win a fight between Payakaroon and Monshipour.
> 
> The answer will tell you everything you need to know about yourself.


My heart is pure.

The answer is Miguel Barrera - Roberto Leyva 2.

To all questions.


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> Rich man's version of Chavez-Taylor





Axe Murderer said:


> The heart showed by Wake :yikes


Both are solid fights.

S.King - Wake especially.

Shingo looked like a gigolo but fought like a 侍.
Fake Guzman is not as scary as his record but watchable.

Dem bodyshots by Ioka though, @Zopilote

Ioka - Estrada has technical massacration written all over it.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Lester1583 said:


> The answer is Miguel Barrera - Roberto Leyva 2.


31st best fight of the 00's decade.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Looks like Estrada-Ioka is happening, great fight


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> What are your thoughts on Oscar Valdez, L?


Warming up to O.Valdez slowly.

The boy's got Nonito's counter left hook.
Not as powerful though.

By the way, Jibran fought earlier this month:





Could he be the one to stop Nietes' reign of madness?

The Mexican Godz of Boxing are watching him closely.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Warming up to O.Valdez slowly.
> 
> The boy's got Nonito's counter left hook.
> Not as powerful though.
> 
> By the way, Jibran fought earlier this month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could he be the one to stop Nietes' reign of madness?
> 
> The Mexican Godz of Boxing are watching him closely.


Estrada is the chosen one for that :ibutt


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Estrada is the chosen one for that :ibutt


Estrada is on a higher mission - to dethrone the False Prophet of Nicaragua.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Eternal Glory


Cut.

Fouled.

Castillo-level opponent.

Stylistic nightmare.

Awkward rhythm negated timing.

Legs diminished.

Outweighed.

Outmuscled.

Past-prime.

Goes to war.
Finishes like a champion.
Wins.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Cut.
> 
> Fouled.
> 
> Castillo-level opponent.
> 
> Stylistic nightmare.
> 
> Awkward rhythm negated timing.
> 
> Legs diminished.
> 
> Outweighed.
> 
> Outmuscled.
> 
> Past-prime.
> 
> Goes to war.
> Finishes like a champion.
> Wins.


The GOAT.

@Flea Man agrees.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> Cut.
> 
> Fouled.
> 
> Castillo-level opponent.
> 
> Stylistic nightmare.
> 
> Awkward rhythm negated timing.
> 
> Legs diminished.
> 
> Outweighed.
> 
> Outmuscled.
> 
> Past-prime.
> 
> Goes to war.
> Finishes like a champion.
> Wins.


I still wonder how many people they dragged away and skinnied alive just so they can patch up Finito's lids and brows.

Alvarez is such a monster too. Prime for prime, he would be a great opponent even with the Nicaraguan today.


----------



## Lester1583

- This is not a mismatch.
- Yeah right!
- ...









- Should've stayed at strawweight, fat boy.









- Is this the end?









- Fuck Yeah!









- The previous Chocolatito!


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> - This is not a mismatch.
> - Yeah right!
> - ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Should've stayed at strawweight, fat boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Is this the end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Fuck Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The previous Chocolatito!


Absolutely love that cold expression on Choco's face in the first pic.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Absolutely love that cold expression on Choco's face in the first pic.


Petrified with fear.

He's gonna get swamped in gore.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Alvarez is such a monster too. Prime for prime, he would be a great opponent even with the Nicaraguan today.


Rosendo was more than just "Finito's Cerberus".

His nickname describes him perfectly.

Strong, tough, relentless and evil.

And he was no Mayorga skill-wise.

Lopez made him look cruder than he actually was.

Just a wlider version of a typical slugger.
And good footwork, by the way.

Would've given most of the great midget champs a lot of trouble.

And that includes Chocolol too.

Especially considering that we're talking the less refined strawweight Gonzalez.

A painful combination of Rosas 1 & Chango Vargas fights is the most likely scenario.

A razor-close slightly controversial win a la Chavez-LaPorte is the most likely outcome.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> The spell has been broken, the curse has been lifted
> Black is the wind on the heels of the Nightmare


Tapales did it.

Through sheer determination.

Almost gor singsurat'd twice in one round.

His corner revived him with a secret word: "Villaflor".

Penalasameness ensued:





Tapales' team's celebratory screams piercing the silence.


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> Cut.
> 
> Fouled.
> 
> Castillo-level opponent.
> 
> Stylistic nightmare.
> 
> Awkward rhythm negated timing.
> 
> Legs diminished.
> 
> Outweighed.
> 
> Outmuscled.
> 
> Past-prime.
> 
> Goes to war.
> Finishes like a champion.
> Wins.


Lopez, like Alexander knew that losing was something lesser mortals did. Victory without question is all we ask. And Finito answered.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Bernard Hopkins when he was a kid.....


__
http://instagr.am/p/BIgO8g1j6-B/

Already had more heart than the entire island of Puerto Rico..


----------



## Lester1583

Infectious, deep, soulful:





@Flea Man 
@LittleRed


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> The filipino commentators are the best ever - "HIS EYES ARE CROSSED!!!"





sugarshane_24 said:


> "YOU CRRRACKED HIS INVINCIBILITY!!!"


The controversial Z Gorres - Darchinyan had everything you want from Filipino boxing.

Passionate atmosphere, inept referee, sloppy southpaws and broken engrish.

And insightful comments by Nonito: "The blood keeps us going. It's part of us."


----------



## Lester1583

43-0.
On the path to greatness:


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> Infectious, deep, soulful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Flea Man
> @LittleRed


I almost want to make a thread asking people to rate the best boxer-singer combos. Does anyone have footage of ray robinson crooning?


----------



## dyna

Klitschko brothers weren't shit


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Klitschko brothers weren't shit


They weren't even twins - worthless pretenders.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


Check this out!

One of the earliest available JC fights:





Only 6 rounds but still.

Chavez is noticeably raw here - not yet immaculately balanced, more hittable and is fighting more like a boxer-puncher.

By the way, he was the underdog against Azabache.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> And yeh I agree about Ruben having to be at his absolute best to beat a peak Zarate.


The same goes for Chavez - Dejesus.

Dat smoothness and non-telegraphed hooks.

Anything less than a 100% Chavez and he loses.

But wait a minute...

Unlike some fat bolivanians, JC always was 100%.

- You do the math!


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The same goes for Chavez - Dejesus.
> 
> Dat smoothness and non-telegraphed hooks.
> 
> Anything less than a 100% Chavez and he loses.
> 
> But wait a minute...
> 
> Unlike some fat bolivanians, JC always was 100%.
> 
> - You do the math!


Speaking of El Boolsheeto

I was watching his fight against Rodolfo Aguilar again the other day...dat right hand yo.

I keep saying this over and over again about Julio: that left rip to the body is legendary, but it was his right hand that was the best weapon in his arsenal. @Hands of Iron


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> it was his right hand that was the best weapon in his arsenal


Maybe one day we'll all meet and talk some real boxing.

One for you, one for me and a glass of Mellow Yellow for our straight edge friend:


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


> I almost want to make a thread asking people to rate the best boxer-singer combos.


Rosario had a classic latino crooning voice.

Could've been easily cast as a member of some dusty saloon's house band in a Corbucci movie.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Years and centuries will go by
> But still they will battle and never die
> For they are driven and cannot escape
> This fight their fury, this fight their fate


The measure of a man are his enemies.

Did Chavez respect Oscar?
No.

Does Chavez respect Canelo?
No.

But he respected Hector.
A Puerto Rican.

Forever Macho.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Salvador Sanchez-Wilfredo Gomez


3 times.

3 times Gomez was countered and hurt by Dong Kyun Yum in the early rounds.

Godz were warning him, but Bazooka was too proud to listen.

St.Chava had to strike him down with mercyful wrath.

For no one is above Defense, except the fallen demigod Aaron.

Early Gomez's footwork was ridiculous.
Makes Gonzalez look like fat Tua.


----------



## Lester1583

Sex Machineguns on the loose.









Camacho's performance against prime Pazienza was so impressive, it prompted John Scully to proclaim Macho the best fighter in the world.

Above Tyson and Chavez.

Greatnessness.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Bonded By Honor


The Ramirez masterpiece is the last prime JC fight.

Chavez's best pure boxing exhibition?

Dat counter right in the 4th round.
Made Benton cry.

Such non-flashy 100% effective movement.

JL Ramirez though.
Unbreakable spirit.

Rooney's accent and Tyson's pedo lisp - what a deadly commentary combo.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The Ramirez masterpiece is the last prime JC fight.
> 
> Chavez's best pure boxing exhibition?
> 
> Dat counter right in the 4th round.
> Made Benton cry.
> 
> Such non-flashy 100% effective movement.
> 
> JL Ramirez though.
> Unbreakable spirit.
> 
> Rooney's accent and Tyson's pedo lisp - what a deadly commentary combo.


That's my favorite Chavez performance after the Rosario fight.

Julio's right was ridiculous in that fight. Absolute clinic it was.

His best pure boxing performance? Its between this and the Lockridge fight for sure.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Julio's right was ridiculous in that fight. Absolute clinic it was.


What's great about that performance and JC in general is how unreliant on physical gifts it was.

He wasn't stronger than Ramirez, didn't hit harder, wasn't even cooler than Jose Luis.

Sure, he was a bit faster than Ramirez (nothing to brag about as Jose wasn't exactly a speedster) and always had a titanium cheen, but aside from that it was an epic display of pure skillz.

And that's one of the things that separates him from Gonzalez.
As good as Chocolol is, the stick-n-move/slow counterpunching dissection game is non-existent in his arsenal.

ATG pressure fighter who can fight like a conservative defense-first fighter.

That's da real completeness.

What's your definitive JC fantasy fight?
Duran? Arguello? Broner?


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> What's your definite JC fantasy fight?
> 
> *What time is it?
> 
> HAWK TIME
> 
> What time is it?
> 
> HAWK TIME*


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


>


Never this gif has been more appropriate:


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> What's great about that performance and JC in general is how unreliant on physical gifts it was.
> 
> He wasn't stronger than Ramirez, didn't hit harder, wasn't even cooler than Jose Luis.
> 
> Sure, he was a bit faster than Ramirez (nothing to brag about as Jose wasn't exactly a speester) and always had a titanium cheen, but aside from that it was an epic display of pure skillz.
> 
> And that's one of the things that separates him from Gonzalez.
> As good as Chocolol is, the stick-n-move/slow counterpunching dissection game is non-existent in his arsenal.
> 
> ATG pressure fighter who can fight like a conservative defense-first fighter.
> 
> That's da real completeness.
> 
> What's your definitive JC fantasy fight?
> Duran? Arguello? Broner?


Dooran of course.

Broner would be prison rape to the point where the can man would be purposely dropping the soap.

Arguello would be interesting, I could see Julio giving him absolute hell on the inside though.

I wish we could have seen St. Chava at 130lbs/135lbs. If he was as effective as he was at 126lbs there, than that would be my ultimate Julio fantasy match up.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> That's my favorite Chavez performance after the Rosario fight.





Lester1583 said:


> What's great about that performance and JC in general is how unreliant on physical gifts it was.


The broken rib excuse did sound legit.

JC looked uncharacteristically kalule-esque in that fight.

Pacifistic and romatic even.


----------



## Lester1583

Embarrassing stuff from our mexican residents, by the way.

@LittleRed, you need to be writing essays on JC's rigid smoothness, not baseball diaries.
@Hands of Iron, you were a chicano once, for Chava's sake.
Even @Pedderrs betrayed Barrera's mullet for some posh fatty.

The Dutch metal viking cares more about latinos than you.

Canelo generation.

@Zopilote is alone in this world of capitalistic gringos.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Arguello would be interesting, I could see Julio giving him absolute hell on the inside though.


Ramirez is the worst loss of Arguello's career.

Sure, he was a classic 15 round fighter.

But it's the type of loss that can be used against him in so many fantasy fight.

If you managed to find a way to get yourself outboxed and outmoved by Ramirez of all people, that doesn't look good at all.

Ramirez though.
Who woulda thought.
Can't see his son, Jose Luis Castillo, pulling off a performance of this calibur.

With that said, how intimidating was this Freddie Mercury-wannabe, if he put such beasts as Ramirez and Pryor on their bikes?

Don't think JC would want to spend too much time on the inside, Z.

Occasionally, yes.

But this is exactly the kind of fight that would require versatility and an iron chin from a fighter of his style and dimensions.

Luckily for Chavez, he had both in spades.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> ultimate Julio fantasy match up.





Zopilote said:


>


Against Rosario that's the most pumped up Chavez that we've ever saw.

Coincidence?

- Don't think so.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> With that said, how intimidating was this Freddie Mercury-wannabe, if he put such beasts as Ramirez and Pryor on their bikes?
> 
> Don't think JC would want to spend too much time on the inside, Z.
> 
> Occasionally, yes.
> 
> But this is exactly the kind of fight that would require versatility and an iron chin from a fighter of his style and dimensions.
> 
> Luckily for Chavez, he had both in spades.


True, Alexis was too powerful and precise of a puncher for one get too comfortable against him at close quarters. El Puas found that out the hard way.

Still, I just can't get my head off of seeing how much success Ruben was having against him on the inside. But then again, Ruben, although past his prime and best weight, was still a cagey little bastard, and very experienced compared to the young Flaco Explosivo.


----------



## Lester1583

The Camacho - Haugen 1 point deduction.

There is no god.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Ramirez is the worst loss of Arguello's career.





Zopilote said:


>


On the other hand, say, for example a solid textbook reserved jab-master like Jim Watt is not an easy fight for Arguello.

In theory.

And yet Arguello simply tyson'd him into mental submission.

The Lockridge MD is one of the worst robberies evah.

One of the judges was a disguised filipino ninja.

He exploded shortly after the fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Camacho - Haugen 2.

The dark side of Macho.

Scary stuff.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> The dark side of Macho.
> 
> Scary stuff.


The weak should fear the strong.






But Chacon knew that.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Racing' cross the heavens, straight into the dawn.


Interesting how for all of his flamboyance, Camacho was such a conventional fighter in the ring.

And a great role-model to the kids:





Graffiti doesn't make your life better, @Hands of Iron .

Alex Ramos was a hot prospect back in the day.


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> Ramirez is the worst loss of Arguello's career.
> 
> Sure, he was a classic 15 round fighter.
> 
> But it's the type of loss that can be used against him in so many fantasy fight.
> 
> If you managed to find a way to get yourself outboxed and outmoved by Ramirez of all people, that doesn't look good at all.
> 
> Ramirez though.
> Who woulda thought.
> Can't see his son, Jose Luis Castillo, pulling off a performance of this calibur.
> 
> With that said, how intimidating was this Freddie Mercury-wannabe, if he put such beasts as Ramirez and Pryor on their bikes?
> 
> Don't think JC would want to spend too much time on the inside, Z.
> 
> Occasionally, yes.
> 
> But this is exactly the kind of fight that would require versatility and an iron chin from a fighter of his style and dimensions.
> 
> Luckily for Chavez, he had both in spades.


Arguello won that fight. Ramirez saw the light and never again let his heels leave the canvas.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


>


Wonder when did Pryor hit his peak.

As judging by the scant available footage of his pre-title days he was already in his prime by the time he crushed Cervantes.

Dat footwork though.

So dangerously careless and uneconomical and yet so fast and effective.

Angles too, when he bothered with them.


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


> Arguello won that fight. Ramirez saw the light and never again let his heels leave the canvas.


That's the kind of post that would get you body punched to death in Culiacan.

Chocolin is a horrible drug.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - On my way to breaking into your top 10.


This is world class stuff, as Merchant used to say.

Danny Romero - Vuyanu Bungu is that kind of fight.

Even if both fighters were slightly past their best.

Consistent action, solid skills, punches thrown with mean intentions and a scandalous decision.

Doesn't deserve to be forgotten.

Romero was like a young manlier Oscar.

Well-schooled in all areas _(although nothing sophisticated)_ but aggressive and hittable enough to please both casuals and hardcore fans.

Looked like a latino Christian Bale too.

Some consider it a legacy booster.


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> That's the kind of post that would get you body punched to death in Culiacan.
> 
> Chocolin is a horrible drug.


Ramirez refused to fight like that again even when he was losing every round against Hector Camacho and daytime television actor Ray Mancini. Clearly after Arguello he learned his lesson. And that lesson turned him into a pumpkin versus any world class fighter he fought not named Rosario.

Am I saying that Gonzalez ' s win over Akira is better than Chavez win over Ramirez?


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


> Am I saying that Gonzalez ' s win over Akira is better than Chavez win over Ramirez?


Will never be recognized as such, even if it's not utter insanity, blasphemous as it may sound to traditionalists.


----------



## Axe Murderer

One of the best things about 90's boxing....






Whoomp There It Is :hammertime


----------



## Lester1583

Young lustful and free Wilfredo Gomez wins the 1974 World Amateur Boxing Championship in Havana:





El Nica returns tomorrow.

Brace thyselves, brethren.
@Axe Murderer
@Kingboxer
@dkos


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> I have no fear
> Death and glory
> Both draw near


El Nica - Kohei Tono:


----------



## Axe Murderer

Lester1583 said:


> El Nica - Kohei Tono:


All praise be to El Nica ...

A god amongst man...

Grew up in Nicaragua and Panama...

Hes Half Arguello Half Duran.....

Will bully Chocolatito into submission when they meet...

A legend soon to be...


----------



## Axe Murderer

Found another video of the fight.


----------



## Eoghan




----------



## Mexi-Box

That's the one where McJoe got upset right? McJoe struggled so much with that other Filipino too. I didn't think he won that fight IIRC.


----------



## McGrain

...


----------



## Lester1583

- She told me to
- Punch this way!
- Fight this way!
- Punch this way!
- Fight this way!
- Well just gimme a belt!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> You think the thrill is gone, I couldn't believe it
> You said J.C. I think you better hit
> That old lonesome, lonesome, lonesome trail.


It's been a tough week.

So I've decided to watch some JC.

As the man's had his share of blues moments in his life too.

The fight with Tszyu certainly wasn't one of his happiest days.

Outmuscled and outpowered - but still he tried.

The after knockdown sequence was both sad and inspirational - the cornermen were about to stop the fight - and Chavez gives them that desperate tired look - the beating is inevitable but I have to redeem myself.

Manly tears of respect.

Woulda been such a great fight in the early 90's (nevermind prime vs prime).

An aging but still elite technical beast Chavez vs an inexperienced but physically imposing fast starting Kostya.

Kostya never liked pressure and rough fighters.
But on the other hand, Chavez, despite his swarming machine reputation, was (relatively speaking) way too methodical, careful and cerebral to just go out there and rickyhatton his opponents.

He'd win but in a really tough fight.
Dat right hand thunder was no joke.

Kostya actually was an even more powerful bodypuncher than Chavez - but never as consistent with it.


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> Immortality shall be your reward


Remember those fools that were saying that El Nica was done after the fake H.Marquez 2 loss?

Where are they now?

Crucified, fucked and forsaken.

I know that you've noticed it too - the immense improvement of Luis.

No, I'm not talking about flexible upper body movement, boxing-oriented approach, controlled aggression and all that worthless stuff.

I'm talking about his complete invulnerability.

The unorthodox technique that he used in order to achieve such result?
LC woke up one day and said to himself: "Why am I getting troubled by punches? I need to stop doing that."
And it worked.

You've obviously also noticed that he intentionally reduced his punching power when moved up in weight.

God crushing puny humans like insects?
Not fun, not fair.

And El Nica is a fun-loving deity.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Hentai


Offensively and physically Inoue is excellent.

Defensively he's Nonito.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>












- God ble...
- You're fat.


----------



## McGrain

I don't really like that "Fighter X has a lot of acne on his back" patter, but Jesus _Christ_ Cuadras had a lot of acne on his back.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> The Fierce, The Black, and The Wicked are their names!


Almost forgot:


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Almost forgot:


Is there anything he can't do?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Is there anything he can't do?


Should've pm'd you the video.

The world is not ready yet.


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> A god amongst man...





Lester1583 said:


> Principe was more wary of El Nica's power than of Chocolol's, but that's not surprising.


Predictably:


> Cuadras: I Want Rematch, Concepcion is Stronger Than Chocolatito


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Mexico is doomed.


Estrada is vacating the title.

No Ioka.


----------



## Lester1583

Srisaket is Chocolol's mandatory.

The real reason behind Cuadras not trying to win.

He's a brutal bodypuncher, by the way.

And we all know Gonzo's body is weak and fragile.

This is the end.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> And we all know Gonzo's body is weak and fragile.
> 
> This is the end.


Just can't take the chub out of the Mexican


----------



## paloalto00

Gonzalez has an issue of getting out hustled, he gives rounds away by letting the other guy tee off. I had him up 6-1 during the Estrada fight and then it turned into a 1 round difference


----------



## Zopilote

paloalto00 said:


> Gonzalez has an issue of getting out hustled, he gives rounds away by letting the other guy tee off. I had him up 6-1 during the Estrada fight and then it turned into a 1 round difference


You had him with that big of a lead?

I thought Estrada started stronger of the two, and bagged a lot of the early rounds..


----------



## Zopilote

paloalto00 said:


> Gonzalez has an issue of getting out hustled, he gives rounds away by letting the other guy tee off. I had him up 6-1 during the Estrada fight and then it turned into a 1 round difference


You had him with that big of a lead?

I thought Estrada started stronger


----------



## paloalto00

Zopilote said:


> You had him with that big of a lead?
> 
> I thought Estrada started stronger


Yup, the Spanish commentator had almost the exact opposite scorecard from me the first half


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Maybe there is a hope...





Lester1583 said:


> Estrada is vacating the title.
> 
> No Ioka.


To move up in weight and chase Gonzalez's fat ass!!!


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> To move up in weight and chase Gonzalez's fat ass!!!


If he's not going for Chocolol right away, he can start with El Nica first :ibutt


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Make me proud.


Chocolol, Pincipe, Hentai, El Nica, Srisaket and now Estrada.

And suddenly the Super Flyweight division is the second hottest in boxing.

Strange happy days.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Okay, I finally saw the Gonzalez/Cuadras fight. Wow, hell of a fucking fight. I was on the edge of my seat throughout. Chocolatito looked like he go jammed through a fucking meat grinder at the end of the fight. Both guys are elite dudes. I was expecting Cuadras to lose wide, but he did really well.

I think Chocolatito is going to get KO'd by Inoue when they fight. Honestly, I'd be surprised if Chocolatito wins, BUT I keep forgetting to watch Inoue's last fight.


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, I finally saw the Gonzalez/Cuadras fight. Wow, hell of a fucking fight. I was on the edge of my seat throughout. Chocolatito looked like he go jammed through a fucking meat grinder at the end of the fight. Both guys are elite dudes. I was expecting Cuadras to lose wide, but he did really well.
> 
> I think Chocolatito is going to get KO'd by Inoue when they fight. Honestly, I'd be surprised if Chocolatito wins, BUT I keep forgetting to watch Inoue's last fight.


Inoue hasn't been looking as great himself lately...but seeing Roman at 115lbs, a fight against Inoue has been to hard to call for me now. I used to favor Roman with no problem, but now I'm not too sure. Great great fight to make right now though.

How did you score Gonzalez-Cuadras??


----------



## Mexi-Box

Zopilote said:


> Inoue hasn't been looking as great himself lately...but seeing Roman at 115lbs, a fight against Inoue has been to hard to call for me now. I used to favor Roman with no problem, but now I'm not too sure. Great great fight to make right now though.
> 
> How did you score Gonzalez-Cuadras??


I couldn't score. Was just too fun watching, but I did totally disagree with Lederman giving the first to Gonzalez. I thought Cuadras won the first round. Man, if I were to score, I'd probably have it Gonzalez by one or a draw. Some close rounds, but no, I don't think Cuadras won that fight. I think he lost a very close one.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, I finally saw the Gonzalez/Cuadras fight. Wow, hell of a fucking fight. I was on the edge of my seat throughout. Chocolatito looked like he go jammed through a fucking meat grinder at the end of the fight. Both guys are elite dudes. I was expecting Cuadras to lose wide, but he did really well.
> 
> I think Chocolatito is going to get KO'd by Inoue when they fight. Honestly, I'd be surprised if Chocolatito wins, BUT I keep forgetting to watch Inoue's last fight.


Inoue hasn't exactly looked like a destroyer since Narvaez. Nearly two years since he fought a world class fighter.

And funnily enough, he's looked weaker against these Asiabums then he has at true world title level.

Weird lad. Always injured, always seems low on confidence after fights.

His defence is horrible. Gonzalez took Arroyo's best. He beats the shit out of Inoue and stops him late.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


>


I see Estrada is going back to whooping more pinoys. He's coming off a long layoff and a hand injury, so that's a bit understandable for now. Hopefully he mixes it up with some of the top SuperFlys after this.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> I see Estrada is going back to whooping more pinoys.












- I don't understand, boss.
- Kill this motherfucker!!!


----------



## Chatty

They should speak to Gonzalez and tell him to wait for the Cuadras rematch and fight Inoue next instead.

Do Gonzalez v Inoue and Cuadras v Estrada (should he win of course) witht he winners fighting each and even the losers if they want. That would be a great way to cap themselevs as the premier division in 2017. Ioka should move up and fight Concepcion if he wants to push himself back into the mix.


----------



## Lester1583

Kingboxer said:


>


Still one of the hardest punchers in boxing:







Zopilote said:


> - Does it hurt, Marco?
> - Not as much as seeing this


Donnie Nietes humiliates another mexican - now at flyweight:





The longest reigning filipino champion in history.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Still one of the hardest punchers in boxing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donnie Nietes humiliates another mexican - now at flyweight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The longest reigning filipino champion in history.


Yeh I saw that last night..Nietes put on a clinic.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Reporter:Welcome El Nica you're coming from a spectacular victory in Japan over Kohei Kono and now you're preparing for your first defense

El Nica: Yes thats true, its going to be in Europe,its the first time i go to Europe just like it was the first time i went to Japan, we manage to do the work in Japan like we were doing in the gym with my trainer and we managed to get the win in a country where is difficult to win by decision.

Reporter: Was it dificult to fight away from Panama?

El Nica: No in my last fight i fought Herna Marquez and i gave him a beating and won by unanimous decision and in the fight before that i fought in Mexico against a countryman of Marquez in El Tornado Sanchez and i gave him a beating dince the first round till the eleventh untillhis trainers decided to stop the fight because the beating was too big.

Reporter:Your next rival will be kal Yafai in November, we know you're already getting ready for this

El Nica: Its true after the fight in japan i only had a couple of days to relax with my daughters

Reporter: This are images of your next rival,do you know anything about him?

El Nica: Its very important to have internet to see him on youtube, and i see him every day just like i did with the japanese Kohei Kono when i heard i could be his mandatory and since that day i would always watch videos of him in the morning,in the evening at night, everyday to see how to destroy him.

Reporter: Records can be misleading but your next opponent has 19 fights with 19 wins and 0 defeats.

El Nica: Hes a very technical boxer,has only fought at home, he hasnt face a fighter like Luis Miguel concepcion "El Nica". I dont underestimate any rival i know that they are all tough and they are coming to rip my head off for the belt i have and i know i have to work hard and make a lot of sacrifices becuase before when i was world champion for the first time i didnt do that, now i do that and i know i am a potent machine when i prepare well.

Reporter: i am big fan of Nica Concepcion and i think we now see a different Concepcion more focused, more mature and more disciplined than before.

El Nica: I think that the experience i have acquired from my first title and all the shit i did.

Reporter: Pardon me cause of what he said(he cursed)

El Nica: When i was the champion at 112 i lived in a neighborhood where i did a lot of crazy things

Reporter: What made you change?

El Nica: We get more mature with experince and thats what happened with me. i did my part and now i have to take advantage of what i have with my belt and make some money for my children's future.

Reporter: The majority of champions come from humble begginings untill they find their path into boxing, we have mano de piedra Duran who is still an idol and a national pride for us and an inspiration to you,but how to deal with that fame of being an idol, you all go through the same thing when they get to the top they have some problems with the fame that comes with it.

El Nica: When i won my first belt i had a big entourage of friends and supposed friends behind me and when i lost the title i looked behind and there was nobody there,they all turned their back on me and now that i am a champion again i'm all by myself with no entourage, better alone than with bad company.

Reporter: And that has reflected in your form in the ring, you changed your style, still a bit with an oppen guard but you're better prepared.

El Nica: I´m working on that, in each fight, in each round i change the way i fight i make adjustements,i´m getting better with each fight because of my past experience where i received punches like they were vitamins,now i have to be resourcefull,with agility,throw nombs and then get out of the way of the incoming punches.also listening to my corner cause they are watching everything that is happening in the ring and they analize it and tell me what i should and shouldnt do.

Reporter; You fight a lot with your heart..

El Nica interrupts and says: with my heart and with my(points to his balls).

Reporter: Now you're trying to find a balance fighting with heart but also more technique in your fights.

El Nica: Yes i have a lot of heart and(points to his balls again)

Reporter:How doyou see that most of our fighters who get to the top then take a big fall afterwards.

El Nica : It has a lot to do with experince, in the past they would ask me " how do you see you in a year?" and i didnt even know what to say,but now i want to have a business for my future after boxing.

Reporte: What type of business?

El Nica: I like something to do with mechanics, maybe learn how to fix my own car-

Reporter: A question from the net, are you single?

El Nica : I´m Single(then starts to shadow boxing)

Reporter: You have two daughters

El Nica: Yes but i am single,right now i have a lot of problems with my ex but only god knows.

Then he finishes off by saluting some friends and family who are watching at home.

All praise be to El Nica :happy


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


Been rewatching some Chacon lately.

Almost a Gatti-like erosion of skills.

One thing remained constant - Chacon's heart.

The past-prime Frias effort was a wild slugfest.

The title-winning performance against a very game Marcano - Chacon at his most technical - constant jab, movement, controlled aggression.

But still equally exciting.
Cuz of that less-than-perfect defense and true fighter's mentality.

The triple uppercut combo that finally put down Marcano - so lethal it conceived Marquez.

That was the reason he resembled Schoolboy in his youth.


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> Reporter; You fight a lot with your heart..
> 
> El Nica interrupts and says: with my heart and with my(points to his balls).
> 
> Reporter: Now you're trying to find a balance fighting with heart but also more technique in your fights.
> 
> El Nica: Yes i have a lot of heart and(points to his balls again)


El Nica is Metal.


----------



## DirtyDan

Mexi-Box said:


> I couldn't score. Was just too fun watching, but I did totally disagree with Lederman giving the first to Gonzalez. I thought Cuadras won the first round. Man, if I were to score, I'd probably have it Gonzalez by one or a draw. Some close rounds, but no, I don't think Cuadras won that fight. I think he lost a very close one.


Same, but had it either a draw or win for Cuadras. Don't think Gonzalez won that fight, but it could have gone either way. The scorecards were a joke though.


----------



## dyna

Chacon was a good boxer.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Chacon was a good boxer.


Arguello made everyone look like good boxers.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Shit, not him again.


----------



## Lester1583

- This PacMac is going down.


----------



## Lester1583

Dem filipinos are a tough bunch.

Twice as tough when they're facing Mexicans:





Jibran will rise again.

Updated - good quality.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Dem filipinos are a tough bunch.
> 
> Twice as tough when they're facing Mexicans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jibran will rise again.
> 
> Bad quality - for fans only.


Well yeah...they have had revenge on their mind ever since Dinamita decapitated the ultimate Filipino.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Blood and Honor


Just rewatched Mando vs Ultiminio, which, of course, you saw and is great.

JMM vs Mando?

That boxer/puncher version of Mando , who was a big lightweight by the way, still hittable but is hittable enough for the aging Marquez to neutralize his hard combos and movement?

Woulda been a _bloody_ good fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - And times were very hard when we were young.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Peerless in everything.


Not only Finito, unlike many great champions, retired at the right time.

He also retired without even showing serious signs of decline.

He was at Tito's Hop's stage of his career when he solidified himself as the greatest light flyweight ever.

Endurant as ever vs slick & black Grigsby;
Precise as ever vs ATG Vorapin;
Lethal as ever vs iron-chinned Petelo.

And yet he decided to leave our sport for good.

When commentators who during the Grigsby fight were saying that Lopez is the best fighter in the world, asked him in the post-fight interview does he consider himself the #1 P4P,

Finito smiled and said humbly:

"No. Oscar De La Hoya, Felix Trinidad, they'are P4P superstars.

I'm just a fighter."


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


The full version of Saldivar - Laguna has been uploaded!!!





@LittleRed
@Axe Murderer
@Phantom
@dyna
@Bill Jincock
@Vic


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


> The full version of Saldivar - Laguna has been uploaded!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LittleRed
> @Axe Murderer
> @Phantom
> @dyna
> @Bill Jincock


Thank you Lester!! I'm enjoying this!!:happy


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> The full version of Saldivar - Laguna has been uploaded!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LittleRed
> @Axe Murderer
> @Phantom
> @dyna
> @Bill Jincock
> @Vic


Saw it the other day. Perfect boxer vs pressure match. Closer than two virgins on prom night.

Thanks for the mention though.


----------



## Lester1583

Dona Margarita "La Maya" Montes - Mexico's first female boxing star - most of her fights reportedly were against men:









Fuck Ronda.


----------



## Lester1583

JC rests his head on the shoulder of a man whom he considers the greatest Mexican champion of all time:


----------



## rjjfan

Lester1583 said:


> Dona Margarita "La Maya" Montes - Mexico's first female boxing star - most of her fights reportedly were against men:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Ronda.


You really are a boxing scholar. :bbb


----------



## Lester1583

St. Chava interview in spanish.

Talks about childhood heroes, first loss and future plans.

1982-06-02:



> Su intimidad me interesa mucho menos que su habilidad boxistica de campeón mundial ¿Cómo se prepara, cómo se forma un boxeador?
> - ¿Quiere saber por qué comencé a boxear? Mi caso es diferente al de otros boxeadores que entran en este terreno sólo por necesidad, para ganarse unos centavos, el pan de cada día. Yo entré porque siempre me ha gustado el box.
> 
> ¿Su familia es rica?
> . No precisamente.....Mi madre es ama de casa; mi padre vende materiales de construcción. De chico pude ir a a escuela, estudié hasta tercero de secundaria. Cuando entré el segundo año, ya tenía tiempo que era amigo de José Sosa, boxeador ahora retirado. Un día le dije que aspiraba a ser boxeador y me arregló una pelea en el Estado de Mexico. Para entrenar venía a diario a la ciudad con objeto de hacer mis prácticas en los desaparecidos Baños Jordán.
> 
> ¿Sabía lo que entonces significaban esos baños dentro del mundo del boxeo?
> - Desde luego. Un tío muy aficionado al box me hablaba de ese mundo, de las grandes figuras, de esos baños y todo eso. Así que, como le iba diciendo, en la mañana estudiaba y en la tarde venía a entrenar acá. A eso de las diez de la noche regresaba rendido a mi casa.
> 
> ¿Quienes eran sus ídolos entonces?
> - Mantequilla Nápoles y Rubén Olivares. Lo que más me gustaba de Mantequilla era su estilo tan fino, su inteligencia en el ring, su punch. Rubén Olivares era el equivalente en otro peso. La desenvoltura del "Púas" Olivares en el cuadrilátero era prodigiosa. Ese señor no caminaba, parecía danzar sobre la lona de tan armoniosos que eran sus movimientos.
> 
> ¿Desde qué edad ve peleas de box?
> - Desde muy chamaco, digamos que desde Vicente Saldivar para acá, veía sus peleas por televisión. En Santiago Tianguistenco no había muchas, pero estaba al alcance de todos la de Felipe Díaz, dueño de una cantina a donde íbamos a ver las peleas sabatinas.
> 
> ¿Aprendió algo concreto observando las peleas de Saldívar?
> -No, pero me encantaba porque tenía un estilo de fajador muy valiente. Lo conocí más tarde, cuando también me convertí en campeón. es una coincidencia muy bonita y un honor, podriamos decir, que los 2 hayamos sido representados por el Lic. Torres Landa.
> 
> ¿Qué sólo representa campeones?
> - Sí. Allí están Saldívar, Herrera, Romeo Anaya, Chucho Castillo y ahora su servidor.
> 
> Cuando empezó a boxear ¿imaginó que sería campeón mundial?
> - No. Peleaba para ganar dinero y conseguir un camión de materiales y trabajarlo por mi cuenta.
> 
> ¿Cuanto tiempo tardó en llegar a la cúspide?
> - Seis años.
> 
> ¿Cómo define el éxito?
> - Es sentirse realizado en el campo donde uno se desempeña. Es una palabra sencilla, pequeña, pero alcanzar lo que significa requiere de muchos sacrificios ; los sacrificios cimientan el camino del éxito.
> 
> Sólo ha perdido una de sus 46 peleas ¿Qué significó para usted esa experiencia?
> - Fue horrible, horrible.....Me sentí defraudado por los jueces. La pelea fué en Mazatlán y mi rival era de allá. Yo había ganado por puntos esa pelea, pero el fallo fue localista. Si hubiera visto que en realidad no tenia facultades o estaba mal preparado para ganar, no me habria importado ese fracaso. Pero cuando me quitaron el triunfo, por las razones que le digo, me dolió mucho.
> 
> Profesionalmente ese fracaso no me hizo inseguro. Lo capitalicé: me dio la oportunidad de aprender más de modo que esa experiencia no se repita otra vez. Pero no pierdo de viata una cosa: siempre hay un peleador que puede ser mejor que uno: es decir, siempre existe la posibilidad de una derrota.
> 
> Me gustaría que analizara su pelea con " Rocky García "
> - Aún no puedo hacerlo tan objetivamente como quisiera porque no he visto el video. El recuerdo de mi experiencia, en este caso, me permite decir que mi rival era muy fuerte y estaba muy bien preparado. Su condición física es excelente. Si él no tuviera todos esos atributos no me habría aguantado los 15 rounds que duró el encuentro. De Rocky elogio su aguante, su condición, su profesionalismo.
> 
> La prensa aludió a un golpe bajo ¿se lo dió usted o no?
> - Sí, la prensa ha hablado mucho, pero la verdad acerca de ese golpe la sabemos Rocky y yo; sabemos que le dí un gancho al hígado. El argumentó que habia sido un golpe bajo. Lo hizo para ganar tiempo y recuperarse porque el impacto fué tremendo. En su situación, a lo mejor yo habría hecho lo mismo: cualquier cosa para ganar tiempo.
> 
> ¿Es cierto que desde que la televisión entró en el mundo del boxeo se les pide a los boxeadores alargar la pelea para que haya espectáculo?
> - No es cierto. La pelea se puede acabar en el primer o en el último round, eso depende de los boxeadores, de cómo se estén dando. Yo me tardo porque no soy fulminante, no soy un fajador ni tengo un punch asombroso, como para demoler a mi adversario con un solo golpe. Mi boxeo consiste en ir minando a mi contrincante, en disminuir progresivamente su condición física , hasta vencerlo. A veces, como ocurrió con Rocky García, eso me toma bastante tiempo.
> 
> Dentro de una semana empieza a prepararse para su próxima pelea.
> - El 24 de junio tengo que hacer la defensa obligatoria frente a Mario Miranda. Después, en posición de retador pelearé con Alexis Arguello. Eso marcará la cúspide en mi carrera. A Alexis lo admiro y respeto porque es una persona quese prepara muy bien y es muy inteligente, lo cual significa que sabe cuándo tirar un golpe, cómo recibirlo y cómo ligar una respuesta rápida. Sobra decirle que espero ganar.
> 
> Salvador Sánchez es y será un gran campeón, pero todos estamos expuestos a la posibilidad del fracaso, ¿qué opina de esto?
> - Tiene que haber un boxeador que me derrote porque es mejor que yo. Pero eso no es un fracaso sino algo lógico. Para mí fracasar es romper la obra de uno por apatía, por falta de disciplina, por irresponsabilidad.
> 
> ¿Cuándo vivirá su el mayor momento de su carrera?
> - Cuando me enfrente a Alexis Arguello. Si lo derroto habré vencido a los tres mejores boxeadores de la década en sus respectivvas diviso¡iones: Danny López, Wilfredo Gómez y Alexis Arguello. Ese será un récord.
> 
> Salvador Sánchez hoy vive en el cuadrilátero ¿aspira a perdurar en la historia?
> - Desde luego. Quiero que. pasados los años, la gente vea mi nombre y recuerde quien fui. Hoy mismo quiero saber quien soy.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

He's underrated these days but Donaire was the (emo)man in the lower weights.

Donaire vs Pac vs Choco vs Borkhorsor vs Too Sharp vs Glassoba.

The winner gets a chance to die at the hands of Yuri.


----------



## Lester1583

One nation under a left hook.

The Master and the Godfather.









In his everlasting prime:


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> The full version of Saldivar - Laguna has been uploaded!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LittleRed
> @Axe Murderer
> @Phantom
> @dyna
> @Bill Jincock
> @Vic


Didn't tag me.

The account has been terminated.

Great.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Didn't tag me.
> 
> The account has been terminated.
> 
> Great.


I thought you already have this one, Klomp Jr.

I have it - will upload it somewhere and pm you a link next week.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> I thought you already have this one, Klomp Jr.
> 
> I have it - will upload it somewhere and pm you a link next week.


Cheers mate and no I don't. I have the full Jofre-Legra fight though.

Got some new Burley footage this week though :yep To be honest I'm still trying to ascertain whether it really is Burley or not.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Cheers mate and no I don't.


Done.

Check your pm.



Flea Man said:


> Got some new Burley footage this week though :yep To be honest I'm still trying to ascertain whether it really is Burley or not.


All dem black folks look the same to you, don't they?

The only rare footage I'm interested in is Khaosai - Chan Young Park.

The rest is mainstream pop.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Casimero is officially a super flyweight now.

The second most talented division in boxing now.

Khaosai is somewhere out there smiling.

Rumor has it, Chocolol has changed his name to Karaoke Gonzalez.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Casimero is a officially a super flyweight now.
> 
> The second most talented division in boxing now.
> 
> Khaosai is somewhere out there smiling.
> 
> Rumor has it, Chocolol has changed his name to Karaoke Gonzalez.


Damn, Ruenroeng hasn't fought since getting stopped by him.


----------



## Flea Man

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Ruenroeng hasn't fought since getting stopped by him.


Yes he has. He moved up to lightweight and got knocked out in the Olympics!


----------



## Mexi-Box

Flea Man said:


> Yes he has. He moved up to lightweight and got knocked out in the Olympics!


Oh, I totally forgot that he fought in the Olympics.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## dyna

Dynamite Koki Inoue strikes again


----------



## rjjfan

thehook13 said:


>


Manny just showed the key move against Gonzalez.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Dynamite Koki Inoue strikes again


Crawford'd better move up quickly or else:





As for Naoya.

Hentai is Sugar.

Shane, not Ray.

A physical fighter first, a technical fighter second.

He's more like a cross between Mosley and Nonito.

Solid fundamentals amplified by excellent physical attributes.


----------



## Lester1583

Knockout Dream Boy just stole the Fighter of the Year award from SuperVasya:





Even does that Lomus pivot at 26:15 - but casually - like yeah, it's nothing really.


----------



## Lester1583

Ioka's scare in good quality:




Kaz was like: "WTF?! Dude almost knocked my perfect hair out!"

It's actually a pretty good fight.

Not the fight itself but it provides a good illustration of the skill vs strength debate.
Lounge street fighters, take notice.

It's no surprise that the Thai guy managed to knock Ioka down, despite an unimpressive-looking record.

He clearly has natural strength _(was stronger than Ioka, who is pretty mediocre physically at this weight),_
but his punching technique is amateurish _(as opposed to lomateurish),_
and that's why his punches lack sting, often morphing into arum punchees halfway through.

Was sad to see Kiatniwat lose - he was tough and trying his best.

But Ioka is one of the best textbook fighters in the world at the moment.

Hard to overcome that if your name is not Kill Moon.

Watch the 4th round (from 12:17), @Zopilote - pure bodypunching bliss.
Kazuto is one of the best in that regard too.

Nietes vs Ioka = hardcore chessgasm.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## LittleRed

Saw an olivares fight I had never seen the other day. He was so patient when he wanted to be but when he decided the fight was over it was over. One of those guys (along with Zarate, Gomez, Abe even Duran) who put up incredible knockout numbers but didn't seem like one punch guys until they landed a shot like a cannon and the fight just changed.


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


> Saw an olivares fight I had never seen the other day. He was so patient when he wanted to be but when he decided the fight was over it was over. One of those guys (along with Zarate, Gomez, Abe even Duran) who put up incredible knockout numbers but didn't seem like one punch guys until they landed a shot like a cannon and the fight just changed.


I've got a three part question for you.

1) Which fight?

2) You've publicly denied your Mexican roots. Do you think St Chava will ever forgive you?

3) Could you beat Ronda Rousey in a street fight, assumung you were a 105 pound fat kiwi Brock Lesnar who only trained keyboard karate-sjw?

4) The Duran movie's utter mediocrity is Ray Leonard's fault, and it's not an excuse.

5) You're saying that Olivares crushes Jofre. True, but a bit harsh, don't you think?

6) Chocolol is scared of a) Estrada's skills b) Cuadras' speed c) El Nica's balls?

3) And finally, would you kill Babe Ruth if it meant saving humanity from UFC?


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> I've got a three part question for you.
> 
> 1) Which fight?
> 
> 2) You've publicly denied your Mexican roots. Do you think St Chava will ever forgive you?
> 
> 3) Could you beat Ronda Rousey in a street fight, assumung you were a 105 pound fat kiwi Brock Lesnar who only trained keyboard karate-sjw?
> 
> 4) The Duran movie's utter mediocrity is Ray Leonard's fault, and it's not an excuse.
> 
> 5) You're saying that Olivares crushes Jofre. True, but a bit harsh, don't you think?
> 
> 6) Chocolol is scared of a) Estrada's skills b) Cuadras' speed c) El Nica's balls?
> 
> 3) And finally, would you kill Babe Ruth if it meant saving humanity from UFC?


1. Vs Daniel Gutierrez
2. St. Chava wouldn't acknowledge that I'm Mexican because I was born in the United States.
3. Undoubtedly. F5 into a tickle claw (I assume I'm a K-sjw black belt and know all the techniques). It would be all over but the crying. 
4. Yes.
5. No.
6. All of the above. Mostly he's scared of Ricardo Lopez, though. 
3 (again). No real american would make that sacrifice. Screw humanity.


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


> 2. St. Chava wouldn't acknowledge that I'm Mexican because I was born in the United States.


Just repent and he'll forgive you.

For the lord, St Chava, is mighty
Yes, the Lord, St Chava, is omnipotent











LittleRed said:


> 1. Vs Daniel Gutierrez





Lester1583 said:


> some fighters are ignored as H2H-beasts just because they are better known for fighting at other weights.
> 
> Napoles, Pryor, Hamed, Bomber, etc.
> 
> By the time Olivares left the flyweight division he was 23-0 (23 KO's).
> At least.
> 
> What's even more important, the footage of his last (or one of the last) fight at the weight is readily available.
> 
> What was the first thing that deteriorated when Olivares let himself go?
> Legs.
> 
> And he looks as mobile and dynamic as ever against Daniel Gutierrez.
> Just effortlessly switching directions and throwing ko combos barely planting his feet.
> 
> What was always impressive about these high-level mexican punchers is that they never fought like ones.
> Always boxing, always taking their time, never in a hurry.
> 
> Olivares simply danced versus Gutierrez for 3 rounds - you'd think he was some modern cuban amateur, if you never wached him before.
> 
> But he wasn't just running - adjusting, thinking, dissecting.
> 
> And then he turned up the heat and put on an almost flawless performance.
> 
> Thus cementing his status as the greatest flyweight H2H-force evah.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Knockout Dream Boy just stole the Fighter of the Year award from SuperVasya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even does that Lomus pivot at 26:15 - but casually - like yeah, it's nothing really.


Moi is a very good win for only 8 fights, but I think he might be shot.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - I don't want to body punch on this planet anymore.





Mexi-Box said:


> Moi is a very good win for only 8 fights, but I think he might be shot.


You're running away from the truth, M-B.

Japs and filipinos are humiliating mexicans left and right.

What once was a nation of proud warriors is now a pathetic excuse for a boxing country.

Might as well start cheering for McGreror, like americans do, @bballchump11.

Canelo must die.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> You're running away from the truth, M-B.
> 
> Japs and filipinos are humiliating mexicans left and right.
> 
> What once was a nation of proud warriors is now a pathetic excuse for a boxing country.
> 
> Might as well start cheering for McGreror, like americans do, @bballchump11.
> 
> Canelo must die.


We still got Vargas and Estrada.

Salido is still making noise, but his time is almost up.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> We still got Vargas and Estrada.
> 
> Salido is still making noise, but his time is almost up.


But they are not the face of Mexican boxing.

It is ruled by Master Blaster.

Canelo's "I was born redhead" light heavyweight ass and Oscar's dildo as his brain.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> But they are not the face of Mexican boxing.
> 
> It is ruled by Master Blaster.
> 
> Canelo's "I was born redhead" light heavyweight ass and Oscar's dildo as his brain.


He's the face for the casuals. We hardcore fans know better.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Here's Amnat sparring arguably the best P4P Muay Thai fighter right now, young Sangmanee Sor Tienpo.






If any MT fighter is currently capable of turning over and replicating Samart, Veeraphol and Saensak's success in winning a world title very quickly in boxing, it's Sangmanee.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Aztec pride


You should've been devastated by the outcome of Vargas - Trinidad.

And yet somehow I get the feeling you never cared much for El Feroz.

Don't tell me you were an Oscar fan, Z.

Gotta admit, always had a soft spot for Fernando's over the top caricaturish machismo.

He was like a chicano crime drama bad boy.

Can you imaging him saying I was born redhead to GGG's face and then fight Amir Khan?

Even Chavez embraced him:





Roids don't grow balls.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Is it true that man must surely fall.


If you ever decide to watch Olivares - Pedroza, don't.

Sadness.


----------



## Lester1583

Último adiós a Chucho Castillo:

















El Puas:
"Inside the ring we were rivals.
Outside the ring we were friends.
Until the very end."


----------



## Trail

Lester1583 said:


> Último adiós a Chucho Castillo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Puas:
> "Inside the ring we were rivals.
> Outside the ring we were friends.
> Until the very end."


Love that middle picture...


----------



## Lester1583

Chacon cutting weight for the Olivares fight:


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> That was Marquez's 16th fight.
> 
> Had he been... not even a protected fighter but a better managed, he could've won a title on that night already.
> 
> Not from a really great champion but from your typical splinter titlist?
> 
> Most definitely - Marquez was that good even back when he was an unheralded prospect.
> 
> The Gervacio fight is a good pick - and such a rare KO - very few can pull off such stoppage.


Been watching that Gervacio fight a lot lately...is it safe to say that it's arguably JMM's greatest performance ever??











@Bogotazo @Dinamita85


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Been watching that Gervacio fight a lot lately...is it safe to say that it's arguably JMM's greatest performance ever??


Wouldn't argue much against it.

One thing I didn't like was that Cervacio looked finished from the start.

So many good fights to chose from though.

Personally I liked how calmly Marquez handled prime Agapito Sanchez.

Marquez was like Hopkins - a beast in his prime fighting no-name opponents in obscurity.

And same as Hopkins it was obvious from the first televised fights that this is a special fighter.

The same can't be said for Sanchez.

Recently rewatched his 10th fight, versus Jose Chavez - to say he looked nothing like the Sanchez we all know would be an understatement.

He didn't even have an afro back then!!!

One of the most dramatic transformations in boxing history.

Have you seen the pre-Norwood warm-up, Z?




Fun, short and featuring an excellent translator.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Wouldn't argue much against it.
> 
> One thing I didn't like was that Cervacio looked finished from the start.
> 
> So many good fights to chose from though.
> 
> Personally I liked how calmly Marquez handled prime Agapito Sanchez.
> 
> Marquez was like Hopkins - a beast in his prime fighting no-name opponents in obscurity.
> 
> And same as Hopkins it was obvious from the first televised fights that this is a special fighter.
> 
> The same can't be said for Sanchez.
> 
> Recently rewatched his 10th fight, versus Jose Chavez - to say he looked nothing like the Sanchez we all know would be an understatement.
> 
> He didn't even have an afro back then!!!
> 
> One of the most dramatic transformation in boxing history.
> 
> Have you seen the pre-Norwood warm-up, Z?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun, short and featuring an excellent translator.


Yup, have seen most of JMM's fights, including his early ones. I still want to see his debut though!

But yeah, that Gervacio performance is probably my favorite performance by Dinamita.

You know, even though Juan was a bit more safety first with his style back in his early days, you can see the killer instinct there, although not quite as bloodthirsty as say in the Jaendang and Katsidis fights.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Bloodthirsty Juan


Terdsak looks like Pac's evil cousin and we both know who was behind Marquez's bogus DQ:


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Terdsak looks like Pac's evil cousin and we both know who was behind Marquez's bogus DQ:


I really feel for Terdsak..

You know Juan was imagining Manny's ugly face when he looked at poor Terdsak.


----------



## Bogotazo

Zopilote said:


> Been watching that Gervacio fight a lot lately...is it safe to say that it's arguably JMM's greatest performance ever??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bogotazo @Dinamita85


Sorry to leave you hangin man, I'll be re-watching shortly.


----------



## dyna

That check uppercut from Marquez.

Honestly, Marquez at his best looked better than his little brother Lopez.


----------



## Zopilote

dyna said:


> That check uppercut from Marquez.
> 
> Honestly, Marquez at his best looked better than his little brother Lopez.


He looked like a Finito Bodysnatcher in that Gervacio fight.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Honestly, Marquez at his best looked better than his little brother Lopez.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Fucking pissdrinker! Die! Look at him!
> - I know, Marco, but people are watching!
> - Every little drop..


Rewatched Barrera - Marquez.

Did you like it, Z?

Mexican pride played it's part probably, as both certainly didn't just come for an easy payday in a friendly exhibition.

No Duran-Leonard 3 at all.

While irrelevant historically, it's actually pretty good for a meeting between two past-prime fighters.

Strictly technique-wise it's an interesting fight.

Marquez was never a physical fighter and his style allowed Barrera to forget about his advanced age, fight at a comfortable pace most of the time and rely on his skills.

I think it was in the Cervacio fight in which Marquez attacked his opponent jumping in and out a la Morales.
He lost that part of his offensive arsenal as his legs declined.

And Barrera made it even more obvious - not by moving much but by simply giving Marquez angles and not allowing him to plant his feet _(El Puas pities the fools)_.
Some of Marquez's lead one-two's looked painfully forced.

More importantly he was outboxing Marquez.
JMM isn't really a pure boxer - he's almost impossible to stop once he hits that 25-punch fatality combo button, but if you're playing it (relatively) safe, not giving him much to work with and utilizing some movement - he can be outboxed.

Barrera just didn't have the strength and stamina to mix boxing and brawling anymore.

Both in their primes and Barrera could've pulled off a non-debatable decision.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Rewatched Barrera - Marquez.
> 
> Did you like it, Z?
> 
> Mexican pride played it's part probably, as both certainly didn't just come for an easy payday in a friendly exhibition.
> 
> No Duran-Leonard 3 at all.
> 
> While irrelevant historically, it's actually pretty good for a meeting between two past-prime fighters.
> 
> Strictly technique-wise it's an interesting fight.
> 
> Marquez was never a physical fighter and his style allowed Barrera to forget about his advanced age, fight at a comfortable pace most of the time and rely on his skills.
> 
> I think it was in the Cervacio fight in which Marquez attacked his opponent jumping in and out a la Morales.
> He lost that part of his offensive arsenal as his legs declined.
> 
> And Barrera made it even more obvious - not by moving much but by simply giving Marquez angles and not allowing him to plant his feet _(El Puas pities the fools)_.
> Some of Marquez's lead one-two's looked painfully forced.
> 
> More importantly he was outboxing Marquez.
> JMM isn't really a pure boxer - he's almost impossible to stop once he hits that 25-punch fatality combo button, but if you're playing it (relatively) safe, not giving him much to work with and utilizing some movement - he can be outboxed.
> 
> Barrera just didn't have the strength and stamina to mix boxing and brawling anymore.
> 
> Both in their primes and Barrera could've pulled off a non-debatable decision.


That Barrera-Marquez fight was pure technical warfare!

One of my all time favorites.

As for as them in their primes go...i still think it's 50/50. Juan wasn't as much of an aggressor back then (unless you were hurt), and it would be strictly a chessmatch but not nearly as violent as their 2007 encounter IMO.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> As for as them in their primes go...i still think it's 50/50. Juan wasn't as much of an aggressor back then (unless you were hurt), and it would be strictly a chessmatch but not nearly as violent as their 2007 encounter IMO.


Marquez's style better suited for dealing with Morales' bursts of aggression.

Morales' iron chin was a big part of his game.
Bigger than his defense.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Marquez's style better suited for dealing with Morales' bursts of aggression.
> 
> Morales' iron chin was a big part of his game.
> Bigger than his defense.


Still hurts we never got to see that match up.

Around 2000-2003 would have been perfect.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Still hurts we never got to see that match up.
> 
> Around 2000-2003 would have been perfect.


What's even worse is that Marquez was so underrated that nobody even demanded this dream fight back then.

Of the wins over Pacquiao Morales' triumph is the one I've personally always felt was the greatest.

Manny was in full Armstrong mode waging war against heathens.

But Erik El Terrible said:
"Fuck you. And fuck your god."

And turned lefty.

That's cuz great fighters can do what ordinary people can't.

Defy the odds.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Zopilote said:


> Still hurts we never got to see that match up.
> 
> Around 2000-2003 would have been perfect.


Blame Pac, he was waging war against mexicans during the period and Marquez was relegated to an afterthought even when he managed to hold Pac to a draw. All the attention left on him was further deteriorated when he was taken the distance by then viewed as a journeyman Salido.

In hindsight, Marquez didn't fail to stop Salido. It's just that no one can.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> All the attention left on him was further deteriorated when he was taken the distance by then viewed as a journeyman Salido.


Nah, the Salido fight was just a routine title defense.

Nobody even noticed it.

C.John and Norwood especially - these two fights did the most damage.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> Nah, the Salido fight was just a routine title defense.
> 
> Nobody even noticed it.
> 
> C.John and Norwood especially - these two fights did the most damage.


Thanks for bringing up the indonesian thin man. Another one of those unspectacular but really solid guys who is often overlooked but keeps on winning.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Both in their primes and Barrera could've pulled off a non-debatable decision.


Agreed.


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Ricardo Lopez - Kermin Guardia.
> 
> This fight rarely gets discussed.
> As a matter of fact, it has never been discussed at all.
> Despite this card being mentioned from time to time as one of the most stacked ones of the 90's.
> 
> But on that cursed night the unthinkable almost happened.
> 
> Ricardo Lopez almost lost.
> 
> What happened is that Finito basically ran into his Reggie Johnson.
> 
> Make no mistake about it - Guardia in no way resembled your typical south american crude banger.
> 
> A southpaw strawweight who was faster, had better feet, had much longer reach and in addition was a well-schooled textbook boxer-mover.
> 
> It's no surprise he went on to win titles at 2 different weight divisions after this fight.
> 
> The first 3 rounds can easily be scored for the dominican.
> Even worse - Guardia managed to hurt (!!!) Lopez in the second round.
> It was one of those moments (simultaneously thrown right hooks) where the lesser fighters would've been put down or to sleep.
> Lopez's knees buckled for a second but he recovered immediately.
> On a side note, in those rare instances when Lopez's heart was tested you can see he had that mexican fire in him - he just kept it under control, unlike someone like Morales.
> 
> As the fight progressed Guardia kept on tagging Finito with left hands.
> 
> Nothing was working for Lopez - Guardia's movement and southpaw stance neutralized his offense almost completely.
> 
> Finito had to rely strictly on his right hand - while having forced to lead - which was a very hard thing to do cuz the domican was faster and rangier.
> 
> So Lopez started to try to time Guardia - and it worked to some extent.
> Lopez was thinking in there.
> He had to resort to throwing the longest straight right hands possible and even out-of-character wide right hooks.
> And tried to counter Gurdia's rushes with left hooks Ortiz-style.
> The jab only worked as an occasional range finder for him - and only as a slight touch to the body.
> 
> Only Finito's superb conditioning, composure and him sticking to his gameplan kept him on roughly even terms with Guardia.
> 
> It was exactly the kind of fight that Marquez would've lost, Morales would've won a gift decision and Sanchez would've won narrowly while looking bad in the process.
> 
> The judges were obviously not paying attention to anything this bolivian slickster was doing.
> The referee wasn't impartial either - the point deduction in the penultimate round didn't look necessary.
> 
> The fight definitely was a lot closer than the scorecards would indicate.
> 
> Actually, it was the kind of fight that warrants a rematch - it was that close.
> 
> Even Lopez with marks under his eyes didn't think he did well - he wasn't even celebrating.
> 
> All in all, a pretty interesting tense chess-match, a must watch for any Finito worshipper and a glimpse of what Lopez - Hilario Zapata could have been.


Only for those who dare:




@LittleRed


----------



## boxing prospect

Rex Tso vs Hirofumi Mukai on March 11th...tell you what I like that fight...a lot...Mukai is under rated, Tso is always fun, could be a really exciting fight

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/rex-tso-to-face-hirofumi-mukai-on-march-11


----------



## LittleRed

Lester1583 said:


> Only for those who dare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LittleRed


Haven't watched it in years. But there's no time like the present...


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


> Haven't watched it in years.


Face your fears, LR.


----------



## boxing prospect

Shinsuke Yamanaka to face Carlos Carlson in early March, Brian Viloria on the under card!

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-n...rns-on-march-3rd-for-12th-world-title-defense


----------



## Lester1583

So overlooked, it's hard even to find a quality picture of him.

And Nacho's favorite pupil deserves much more than that:


----------



## Lester1583

Ola de Violencia:


----------



## Lester1583

Exactly.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


Saldivar - Laguna is one of the greatest technical actioners, period.

Vicente's rare stop-motion style and Laguna's classic panamanian weight on the front foot epileptic boxing.

Cobra vs Mongoose.

As for the scores.
It's like listenening to a free jazz record - you don't analyze it, you enjoy it.

Saldivar was surprisingly animated in the post-fight interview - rapping, dissing, hand gesturing, reciting Liquid Swords.

An inspiration to Cypress Hill.


----------



## Lester1583

Jerwin Ancajas' lastest fight:





Ancajas (who is a classic mobile busy southpaw boxer) looks like a guy who could give Estrada (who is wasting his time waiting for Chocolol) plenty to think about.


----------



## Eoghan

Lester1583 said:


> Jerwin Ancajas' lastest fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancajas (who is a classic mobile busy southpaw boxer) looks like a guy who could give Estrada (who is wasting his time waiting for Chocolol) plenty to think about.


Hope he got well payed for this out in Macau, got peanuts against McJoe


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> The Agony and the Ecstasy


Did you catch how excited Chavez was about the fight?
They showed him (and Barrera) after the second round.

That's why I always liked to listen to Larry Holmes.

He was no real expert, rarely offered analytical insight,
but for all of his surliness he always sounded so genuinely positive.

Genuinely - not cuz he's gotta or cuz he enjoys hearing his own voice.

From Sanchez-Gomez to Gonzalez-Estrada - he always makes you feel like you're watching a fight _with_ Larry Holmes.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Did you catch how excited Chavez was about the fight?
> They showed him (and Barrera) after the second round.
> 
> That's why I always liked to listen to Larry Holmes.
> 
> He was no real expert, rarely offered analytical insight,
> but for all of his surliness he always sounded so genuinely positive.
> 
> Genuinely - not cuz he's gotta or cuz he enjoys hearing his own voice.
> 
> From Sanchez-Gomez to Gonzalez-Estrada - he always makes you feel like you're watching a fight _with_ Larry Holmes.


Yeh i saw that. Chavez always gets really pumped up..a lot of times just down right animated :lol:


----------



## LittleRed

Why did Harada's trunks taper up? 
Why did they have fh instead of some kanji?
Did harada ever beat an Australian?

More questions than answers...


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


> Did harada ever beat an Australian?


Yes.

- With ease.


----------



## dyna

The original little guy


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Bitches be like - b-but compubox!


Rewatched Chavez - Lonnie Smith.

So much talk, so little action.

The first thing Lightnin' Lonnie did in the fight?
Jumped on his bicycle.

The best punch he landed?
A knee (!) to the balls.

The number of times his poor trainer implored him to stop acting like a bitch?
Infinite.

Smith's proudest moment?
None.

Outcome?
Eternal dishonor.

The most embarrassing loss Team Slick&Black has ever taken.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> The best punch he landed?


Watch round 10 again, Smith landed a great single hook.

Not that Chavez cared much for it.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Watch round 10 again, Smith landed a great single hook.
> 
> Not that Chavez cared much for it.


Lightnin' Lonnie wasn't a bad fighter, to be fair.

Just had a short prime and by the time he got to Chavez he was only there for a paycheck.



Nuclear Tombcrusher said:


> Nobody threw faster wide hooks than Lightning Lonnie Smith.
> 
> Lightning Lonnie's breathtaking domination of Billy "Half-Conteh/Half-Norton" Costello is up there with the greatest achievements of the last 30 years - Sweet C's stoppage of Kevin Pritchard, Jamie McDonnell's SD win over Ian Nappa and Reg Gutteridge's Chang's fights' commentary.
> 
> Which in turn makes Arredondo's KO of Lonnie even more perplexing and grandiose.
> 
> As Lonnie-Costello looked exactly how I always imagined Jones-Spinks would look like - a fleet-footed unorthodox boxer-puncher schooling and destroying an outmatched hard-punching plodder.
> 
> Chavez, of course, feasted on Lonnie's corpse 16 years after that fight - he loved having those big names on his artificially bloated resume.
> 
> Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's no coincidence Henry Armstrong died in 1988 - the year Duke McKenzie won his first world title.
> Dirty old fart knew what was coming and kicked the bucket out of unbearable jealousy.


The last part goes out to all those playa haterz who are envious of great men's achievements, @Chinny


----------



## Lester1583

He was living his life causing, Warfare!
Reigning king of the left, Warfare!

































And Love:


----------



## Lester1583

The End of El Zurdo de Oro:








@Vic


----------



## Vic

Lester1583 said:


> The End of El Zurdo de Oro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vic


According to the papers I read it was a body punching clinic from Eder Jofre that fight against Saldivar.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

- What is left to prove?


----------



## Lester1583

Seppuku's 12th defense:


----------



## LittleRed

Is flyweight the only division in which GB is Superior to the USA? This predates fat America as well...


----------



## Lester1583

LittleRed said:


> Is flyweight the only division in which GB is Superior to the USA?


Conveniently ignoring Duke McKenzie's staggering accomplishments, I see.


----------



## Lester1583

Duran never looked more happier:


----------



## Lester1583

Modern Thai boxing is an utter embarrassment.

Pathetic weaklings.

Srisaket is our only hope.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Modern Thai boxing is an utter embarrassment.
> 
> Pathetic weaklings.
> 
> Srisaket is our only hope.


How do you see Srisaket vs Chocolol going???


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> How do you see Srisaket vs Chocolol going???


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> How do you see Srisaket vs Chocolol going???


At first glance this fight looks like "Yeah Chocolol deserves a gimme".

But it's nothing like that at all.

Srisaket is one (if not the) of the hardest body punchers today - a relentless, tough puncher in his prime.

There's a reason Cuadras refuses to even mention his name.

Anything can happen and R.Gonzalez is levels above the Thai Pitbull skill-wise and is the rightful favorite.

But this is another world-class title defense for R.Gonzalez and is a better, more intriguing fight than the main event.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> At first glance this fight looks like "Yeah Chocolol deserves a gimme".
> 
> But it's nothing like that at all.
> 
> Srisaket is one (if not the) of the hardest body punchers today - a relentless, tough puncher in his prime.
> 
> There's a reason Cuadras refuses to even mention his name.
> 
> Anything can happen and R.Gonzalez is levels above the Thai Pitbull skill-wise and is the rightful favorite.
> 
> But this is another world-class title defense for R.Gonzalez and is a better, more intriguing fight than the main event.


No doubt about it, Lester.

I'm really really looking forward to that one.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


Having just rewatched Olivares-Chucho 1,2,3 for the sixteenth time.

Could it be that we're underrating Olivares as an inside fighter?

Chucho is universally recognized as a counterpunching beast with a deadly inside game.

And El Puas was slugging it out with him on almost even terms in their second fight.
Some exchanges were simply mind-bogglingly violent and technical.

In the first fight CC even tapped Ruben on the shoulder after the end of the 10th (?) round,
as if to say "Your infighting is good, ese" and Olivares nodded in return "Appreciate that, man."

And then they proceeded to rip each others flesh.

Although, gotta admit, that it was a careful measured in-and-out attack/outside puncher boxing/sudden short bursts of aggression tactic that brought Olivares the most success.

Which incidentally would be his _(only)_ winning tactic against Jofre, @Vic.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Does the third Olivares-Chucho fight exist in full??????


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> Does the third Olivares-Chucho fight exist in full??????


Alas, only the 4 minute highlight video, as far as I know.


----------



## Vic

Lester1583 said:


> Having just rewatched Olivares-Chucho 1,2,3 for the sixteenth time.
> 
> Could it be that we're underrating Olivares as an inside fighter?
> 
> Chucho is universally recognized as a counterpunching beast with a deadly inside game.
> 
> And El Puas was slugging it out with him on almost even terms in their second fight.
> Some exchanges were simply mind-bogglingly violent and technical.
> 
> In the first fight CC even tapped Ruben on the shoulder after the end of the 10th (?) round,
> as if to say "Your infighting is good, ese" and Olivares nodded in return "Appreciate that, man."
> 
> And then they proceeded to rip each others flesh.
> 
> Although, gotta admit, that it was a careful measured in-and-out attack/outside puncher boxing/sudden short bursts of aggression tactic that brought Olivares the most success.
> 
> Which incidentally would be his _(only)_ winning tactic against Jofre, @Vic.


It´s being ages since I watched Olivares for the last time.... I remember him being more complete than I thought he would be. A bit too slow though, speed is not something that stands out in the great bantamweights btw...


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Having just rewatched Olivares-Chucho 1,2,3 for the sixteenth time.
> 
> Could it be that we're underrating Olivares as an inside fighter?
> 
> Chucho is universally recognized as a counterpunching beast with a deadly inside game.
> 
> And El Puas was slugging it out with him on almost even terms in their second fight.
> Some exchanges were simply mind-bogglingly violent and technical.
> 
> In the first fight CC even tapped Ruben on the shoulder after the end of the 10th (?) round,
> as if to say "Your infighting is good, ese" and Olivares nodded in return "Appreciate that, man."
> 
> And then they proceeded to rip each others flesh.
> 
> Although, gotta admit, that it was a careful measured in-and-out attack/outside puncher boxing/sudden short bursts of aggression tactic that brought Olivares the most success.
> 
> Which incidentally would be his _(only)_ winning tactic against Jofre, @Vic.


Wasn't his most comfortable space, but when needed he could definitely be excellent inside. That first fight between them is ridiculous. Very violent chessmatch.


----------



## Lester1583

Vic said:


> *It´s being ages since I watched Olivares* for the last time.... I remember him being more complete than I thought he would be.* A bit too slow* though, speed is not something that stands out in the great bantamweights btw...


That's a shocking comment, Riquelme.

Rogan armbar'd your brain.


----------



## dyna

Can the Japanese even compete with the Chinese T. Rex?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Duran never looked more happier:


Had to smile at that seeing those two together. Never heard the term "es mi pana" before. I had to Google it. Something like brother.


----------



## Lester1583

Estrada has returned:





Looked much sharper this time.

Salas was game but dem bodyshots.

Estrada vs Srisaket.
With Chocolol's mummy at ringside.

@Zopilote


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Estrada has returned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked much sharper this time.
> 
> Salas was game but dem bodyshots.
> 
> Estrada vs Srisaket.
> With Chocolol's mummy at ringside.
> 
> @Zopilote


Those body shots and combos!

With JMM himself in the audience.


----------



## Eoghan

Buzzing and shit scared in equal measure for Choco at the weekend. A high-output body puncher could cause Gonzalez all kinds of problems at his relatively advanced age. Could be in for a world of trouble in the later rounds if he's not got Srisaket out of there before then. Will be a great fight though


----------



## sugarshane_24

Zopilote said:


> Those body shots and combos!
> 
> With JMM himself in the audience.


Let's have Gallo and the man who stole Amnat's liver and the winner get Chocolol.


----------



## Axe Murderer




----------



## Lester1583

- You're fucked, dude. Bro fist!
- I know...


----------



## doug.ie

see rex tso past weekend ?


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Eoghan said:


> Buzzing and shit scared in equal measure for Choco at the weekend. A high-output body puncher could cause Gonzalez all kinds of problems at his relatively advanced age. Could be in for a world of trouble in the later rounds if he's not got Srisaket out of there before then. Will be a great fight though


Srisaket is 8/1 on bet365. Just been watching some of his old fights and am really considering at those odds.

Later rounds Cuadras was wilting badly. Not just getting hurt and timed constantly but struggling to land cleanly himself. Also just watched him stop Salgado and Sota brutally.

These body shots are making me wince.

Roman needs to be great on Saturday to get the W imo. At this stage in his career, at this weight fighting a style that surely wont suit him.


----------



## Eoghan

Thomas Crewz said:


> Srisaket is 8/1 on bet365. Just been watching some of his old fights and am really considering at those odds.
> 
> Later rounds Cuadras was wilting badly. Not just getting hurt and timed constantly but struggling to land cleanly himself. Also just watched him stop Salgado and Sota brutally.
> 
> These body shots are making me wince.
> 
> Roman needs to be great on Saturday to get the W imo. At this stage in his career, at this weight fighting a style that surely wont suit him.


Those odds are crazy, it is the smart bet for sure. I would say though that it's not impossible for Gonzalez to stop Srisaket, he is relentless and can punch, but is pretty basic and there to be hit, not like Cuadras who loves to move. He's also no spring chicken himself, and has gone two years without a serious fight, it could be that he is just so woefully prepared for such a good all-round fighter. Either way, it's a really good fight!


----------



## Lester1583

Chocock just called Estrada a nobody!

- Taxi drivers these days...


----------



## Lester1583

- Watch your mouth, ki...
- Fuck your thrilla.


----------



## Lester1583

Principe is young, fun and full of win.

He doesn't give a fuck about respect.

He just wants to finish what he started!













From his instagram:


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Choco apparently struggling at weight but also weighing in under 115 very recently. Doesn't seem right. Maybe they have fucked up the weight cut?

Odds now at 10/1 for Srisaket to win aswell.

Definitely betting a tenner when i get home.

Edit: £9 on Srisaket and a quid on a draw because it could well be that kind of fight and id be gutted if i didnt cover it. If RG wins i will be happy anyways and will only lose £10. Srisaket wins me £99 and draw £34.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Wow, Gonzalez struggling to make weight? Guy isn't even a big superfly.

Also, Rungvisai changed his name? Looked him up on Boxrec and got this name Wisaksil Wangek?


----------



## Eoghan

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, Gonzalez struggling to make weight? Guy isn't even a big superfly.
> 
> Also, Rungvisai changed his name? Looked him up on Boxrec and got this name Wisaksil Wangek?


That appears to be his birth name. Thais often change their name depending on who's sponsoring them (hence the propensity for the decidedely un-Thai sounding name Freshmart)


----------



## Eoghan

Lester1583 said:


> Principe is young, fun and full of win.
> 
> He doesn't give a fuck about respect.
> 
> He just wants to finish what he started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From his instagram:


Surprised he didn't shit himself when he's feet away from Srisaket


----------



## Mexi-Box

Eoghan said:


> That appears to be his birth name. Thais often change their name depending on who's sponsoring them (hence the propensity for the decidedely un-Thai sounding name Freshmart)


I knew about Thais doing that. I remember some boxer named 13MidnightTrainExpress or some shit. Still, Srisaket Rungvisai sounded like a normal Asian name to me. :lol:

I did not know this "new" name is his original name.


----------



## Eoghan

Mexi-Box said:


> I knew about Thais doing that. I remember some boxer named 13MidnightTrainExpress or some shit. Still, Srisaket Rungvisai sounded like a normal Asian name to me. :lol:
> 
> I did not know this "new" name is his original name.


BoxRec says he's from a place called Si Sa Ket, maybe that's why? Who knows...


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Eoghan said:


> BoxRec says he's from a place called Si Sa Ket, maybe that's why? Who knows...


 Theres a few 'Sor Rungvisai' about aswell


----------



## Eoghan

Thomas Crewz said:


> Theres a few 'Sor Rungvisai' about aswell


Indeed, Suriyan got done for steroids recently. Almost had a heart attack when I saw the headline :lol:


----------



## Lester1583

R.Gonzalez - $550.000
Srisaket - $55.000


----------



## Lester1583

Holy Roman
Your the star of the main event
No need to look so afraid


----------



## Axe Murderer

Choco saying that if he was to pick he would rather face Inoue next than Cuadras or Estrada....


----------



## Zopilote

Inoue for Roman's next fight(if he gets past Srisaket), while Estrada and Cuadras can take on each in the meantime. Winners go up against each other


----------



## Mexi-Box

I feel bad for Chocolatito here. Damn, he has sharks circling him. Inoue, Estrada, and Cuadras if he gets past a very tough opponent in Rungvisai tomorrow.


----------



## rjjfan

Zopilote said:


> Inoue for Roman's next fight(if he gets past Srisaket), while Estrada and Cuadras can take on each in the meantime. Winners go up against each other


I'd love this 4 way tourney.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Inoue for Roman's next fight(if he gets past Srisaket), while Estrada and Cuadras can take on each in the meantime. Winners go up against each other


Estrada went the Marquez career route.

Staying irrelevant while waiting for a big chance.

Champ inside the ring - taxi driver outside the ring.


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> I feel bad for Chocolatito here. Damn, he has sharks circling him. Inoue, Estrada, and Cuadras if he gets past a very tough opponent in Rungvisai tomorrow.


Imagine if he gets through them all in route to a 50-0 record?

A REAL TBE right there! :deal


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Imagine if he gets through them all in route to a 50-0 record?
> 
> A REAL TBE right there! :deal


Jacobs is a likable fighter - nothing wrong if he wins.
And GGG is GGG.

Choco is chasing greatness and is almost everything you can ask from the face of hardcore boxing.
Thai Ripper is an honest, no-bullshit body snatcher.

It's one of those nights when you can just sit back and enjoy the fights.

By the way, it's not always smart to quickly dismiss a fighter who moves up in weight.

Maybe Gonzalez will grow into it.
Maybe Cuadras overperformed.
Maybe he indeed hit the ceiling.

Srisaket is levels below Roman and is pretty basic but he will ask Gonzo some question.


----------



## Eoghan

Going on a slight tangent, but what's up with McWilliams Arroyo? Been very inactive, which is a terrible shame for him as the division is becoming very open for him


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Eternally


But he tried, Z.

He really tried.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Mexi-Box

Eoghan said:


> Going on a slight tangent, but what's up with McWilliams Arroyo? Been very inactive, which is a terrible shame for him as the division is becoming very open for him


Very true. Guy went completely MIA.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


>


Showed mad grit and heart last night, like true great fighters do only to get shafted by the judges..

This sport sometimes, man...


----------



## Axe Murderer

Zopilote said:


> Showed mad grit and heart last night, like true great fighters do only to get shafted by the judges..
> 
> This sport sometimes, man...


Yeah man i was livid...Isnt enough that they get every decision going their way(when its for a world title) when they fight in Thailand...Now they even get the decison away from home in a fight where the other guy landed almost double the punches....I'm disgusted...Choco's career should still be a perfect one....


----------



## Eoghan

Axe Murderer said:


> Yeah man i was livid...Isnt enough that they get every decision going their way(when its for a world title) when they fight in Thailand...Now they even get the decison away from home in a fight where the other guy landed almost double the punches....I'm disgusted...Choco's career should still be a perfect one....


Srisaket is not a fighter who's had everything going his way in his career, not by any stretch. He was unfortunate against Cuadras, who has conveniently forgotten he exists, and has waited years for this opportunity


----------



## Eoghan

Well, Inoue looks like he'll make his way up to bantamweight, he's eyeing up the winner of the Tapales-Omori fight. If he can't fight Gonzalez, it'd be great if he could fight Yamanaka, great crossroads fight that one


----------



## Eoghan

http://www.badlefthook.com/2017/3/2...ka-set-for-first-defense-against-angel-acosta
Good fight, both have something to prove. Tanaka is obviously more experienced at world level, but has looked vulnerable, and besides, Fuentes may have been over the hill when they fought


----------



## Lester1583

Skills of Ioka:





Heart of Tapales:


----------



## Axe Murderer

Ioka is quietly building a very nice career....Three divison champion...More than half of his fights are title fights...Tied Gushiken for most title fights for a japanese fighter....If it wasnt for that fucking Ruenroeng loss he would be perfect right now...Very underrated fighter....Needs a signature win....Nietes would be perfect :yep....


----------



## boxing prospect

Hiroto Kyoguchi fights later today (Tuesday) guy is a damned BEAST!


----------



## rjjfan

Ioka looked shit, getting caught with punches he shouldn't have gotten caught with. I reckon Amnat takes him again.


----------



## Lester1583

The Matrix has arrived:




@Axe Murderer


----------



## Eoghan

rjjfan said:


> Ioka looked shit, getting caught with punches he shouldn't have gotten caught with. I reckon Amnat takes him again.


Amnat? He's shot to shit, he's not fought in Queensbury Rules for a year but he's struggled badly with younger guys in Muay Thai and even got knocked out to the body not so long ago. Would love to see the Nietes fight just gone to see how he'd stack up with Ioka at fly, I heard he looked OK. I'm sure you can forgive me, it was hardly at the forefront of my boxing list of priorities this weekend!


----------



## Mexi-Box

Eoghan said:


> http://www.badlefthook.com/2017/3/2...ka-set-for-first-defense-against-angel-acosta
> Good fight, both have something to prove. Tanaka is obviously more experienced at world level, but has looked vulnerable, and besides, Fuentes may have been over the hill when they fought


Fuentes was definitely past it. He's been looking like shit since that second Nietes fight. IIRC, I had him losing to Chihuas.


----------



## rjjfan

Eoghan said:


> Amnat? He's shot to shit, he's not fought in Queensbury Rules for a year but he's struggled badly with younger guys in Muay Thai and even got knocked out to the body not so long ago. Would love to see the Nietes fight just gone to see how he'd stack up with Ioka at fly, I heard he looked OK. I'm sure you can forgive me, it was hardly at the forefront of my boxing list of priorities this weekend!


You and me both, I usually couldn't be bothered with the heavies but this I had to watch. But Muay Thai is different from boxing, and Amnat was fighting the Naoya Inoue of Japanese Muay Thai so I'd give him a pass on that.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


>


Is that Robert Garcia? Don't tell me the kid on the left is Floyd.


----------



## dyna

sugarshane_24 said:


> Is that Robert Garcia? Don't tell me the kid on the left is Floyd.


The kid is Fernando Vargas.


----------



## MyName

Lester1583 said:


>


That La Colonia cap Feroz is wearing is some classic merch item.

Robert and Chavez look so different and primed.


----------



## Lester1583

Hot headed Kosei - brave Acosta





@dkos
@BigBone 
@dyna


----------



## Lester1583

Relentless Daigo Higa has won the title - Cuello's spirit has been avenged:





@dkos
@BigBone
@dyna
Dem bodyshots, @Zopilote


----------



## thehook13




----------



## BigBone

thehook13 said:


>


The Korean Champion is not even worthy to be called by name next to Naoya. :lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Rivalry brewing:








@Zopilote


----------



## Eoghan

Akira Yaegashi beaten inside a round, anyone see it?


----------



## Lester1583

Eoghan said:


> Akira Yaegashi beaten inside a round, anyone see it?


----------



## Lester1583

Hentai Inoue with an easy KO - 2strong2fast:


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


>


Man, Filipinos have been doing great in boxing these last couple of years.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Hentai Inoue with an easy KO - 2strong2fast:


Man, Inoue looks so big.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Rivalry brewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zopilote


Very intriguing match up.

Would finally be able to see how effective Estrada can be on the front foot eh?


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


>


That Melindo is a little beast


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> The sun of Sinaloa will rise again


I've got good news and bad news, Z.

The newly crowned undefeated Ken "Babymetal" Shiro must defend his title against the mandatory challenger - Pedro Guevara!

The bad news is when was the last time Jibran looked good?

His offense looks more and more Malignaggi-esque with each passing fight.

Here's his last fight against a non-descript journeyman:





I'm already praying St.Chava for help.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Novoa is a tough dude and a former world champ hes better than his record sugests with that said he had the perfect style for Pedrito to look good but he didnt...I think the Kimura robbery has affected him mentally...Still i havent give up on a fighter who at one point i looked at as a mini Marquez....I'm calling it now Guevara will stop Shiro in the 11th....


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> I've got good news and bad news, Z.
> 
> The newly crowned undefeated Ken "Babymetal" Shiro must defend his title against the mandatory challenger - Pedro Guevara!
> 
> The bad news is when was the last time Jibran looked good?
> 
> His offense looks more and more Malignaggi-esque with each passing fight.
> 
> Here's his last fight against a non-descript journeyman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already praying St.Chava for help.


I'd have to say the last time he looked good was when he destroyed Yaegashi.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Looks like Naoya Inoue v. McWilliams Arroyo is being mooted. This would be a great co-feature to the Rungvisai v. Gonzalez rematch. Inoue would make a statement should he stop Arroyo.

Arroyo twins eye Asian champions


----------



## Zopilote

Conall Cernach said:


> Looks like Naoya Inoue v. McWilliams Arroyo is being mooted. This would be a great co-feature to the Rungvisai v. Gonzalez rematch. Inoue would make a statement should he stop Arroyo.
> 
> Arroyo twins eye Asian champions


McWilliams the puncher?

Awesome fight. Hopefully it gets made!


----------



## Axe Murderer

Looks like Shinsuke Yamanaka will face Luis Nery on August 15 in Japan....If Yamanaka wins he will tie the japanese record for most title defenses....But im calling it now Nery will get off the floor and stop Yamanaka in seven....


----------



## Lester1583

47-0:





Deep and hard.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Axe Murderer said:


> Looks like Shinsuke Yamanaka will face Luis Nery on August 15 in Japan....If Yamanaka wins he will tie the japanese record for most title defenses....But im calling it now Nery will get off the floor and stop Yamanaka in seven....


Official - 2017 just keeps on giving...

Yamanaka v. Nery - August 15

http://www.boxingscene.com/shinsuke-yamanaka-vs-luis-nery-set-august-15-japan--117268


----------



## Lester1583

Estrada better not fuck this up.

Fucking Dinamita-Gallito.


----------



## Lester1583

Fans talk about chins.

El Nica doesn't even notice punches anymore:





@Axe Murderer


----------



## Axe Murderer

Lester1583 said:


> Fans talk about chins.
> 
> El Nica doesn't even notice punches anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Axe Murderer


El Nica just doesnt give a fuck....Pure Machismo....women get pregnant watching him fight....

BTW What is Segura doing these days???

I would still like to see El Nica and Segura go at it....


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> BTW What is Segura doing these days???


Fuckuiao has been heard saying : "Bring me the head of Giovani Segura".

Segura's is hiding in some Titty Twister bar in Pico de Orizaba now.

Terror will strike in the dead of night:


----------



## Lester1583

Only 8 fights - Japan's got a new champion:




Unlike speed demon like Inoue, Kyoguchi's whole style built around timing and fundamentals.
Nonito in the audience.
@dkos


----------



## Ivan Drago

Lester1583 said:


> Only 8 fights - Japan's got a new champion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike speed demon like Inoue, Kyoguchi's whole style built around timing and fundamentals.
> Nonito in the audience.
> @dkos


Watched this kid fight the other day before the Argumendo match and he looks the business. Very well schooled.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


>


Is that Camacho's funeral? All I recognize is Tito. Wait, do I see Wilfredo Gomez far right?


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Is that Camacho's funeral? All I recognize is Tito. Wait, do I see Wilfredo Gomez far right?


Yes, it is.

Yes, that's Gomez.
Alfredo Escalera next to him.
Benitez is the man in a wheel chair.


----------



## dyna

Working part-time in a restaurant.
Fighting in China for the honor of his dead mother.
Kimura became champion by knocking out Shoe Shining.


----------



## sugarshane_24

dyna said:


> Working part-time in a restaurant.
> Fighting in China for the honor of his dead mother.
> Kimura became champion by knocking out Shoe Shining.


He's the least of the double olympic gold medalist around today. Rigo and Loma are right up there with the best. You can hardly consider Shoe as the best flyweight around.


----------



## Lester1583

Single digit views.

Fan cam.

Love.




@dkos


----------



## Lester1583

dkos said:


> - Will you remember me?


vs Kazuhiro Nishitani





vs Kazuki Matsuyama


----------



## Lester1583

Unorthodox textbookness

















Dat impeccable balance.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Unorthodox textbookness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat impeccable balance.


Finito was a bad little man.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Finito was a bad little man.


And so was his #1 fan


----------



## ElKiller

Lester1583 said:


> And so was his #1 fan


My favorite all-time KD.

Not to be confused with all-time KO. That would be KTFO6.


----------



## Lester1583

They fucking robbed El Nica, @Axe Murderer





He doesn't even try to KO his poor victims anymore - changed from a brutal 1 punch knockout machine to a volume puncher.

And that's how they pay him back - by giving the decision to this pathetic low blow faking running excuse for a Mexican.

There'll be no mercy next time.

El Nica will be doing somersaults on his opponent's dead body.


----------



## paloalto00

Lester1583 said:


> Fans talk about chins.
> 
> El Nica doesn't even notice punches anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Axe Murderer


This legit looks like two midgets


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Tombstones in his eyes


It's extremely, extremely rare when a fighter can switch between a classic textbook economical compact counterpunching and a relentless wide (but never wild) punching aggression.

El Zurdo was one of those few.

He is also the reason why it's borderline insulting to see a fighter of Winstone's calibur rated below certain super middleweight WBO champs from Wales.

Epic trilogy with a certified ATG - almost dead even fights - wins over solid contenders, no ducking, Jose "Fuck Clay" Legra.

Reward?


----------



## Flea Man

Talk about some little guys on the first episode of my new podcast.

On my lonesome for this one, but will have someone opposite me for all future episodes, just something I knocked up this evening with this weekends fights fresh in my mind


----------



## Pedderrs

2 minutes and there's something I need answering Flea...

Is this just an introduction or not?


----------



## Flea Man

Pedderrs said:


> 2 minutes and there's something I need answering Flea...
> 
> Is this just an introduction or not?


Nah, I end up discussing every major fight from the weekend :lol: That's what I get for not planning properly mate


----------



## Lester1583

An extremely rare pre-title Khaosai Galaxy fight against a future bantamweight champion:


----------



## Lester1583

WTF is this shit, @Axe Murderer 





Confidence = good.
Arrogance = LKO.

Another dominican disappointment.


----------



## Lester1583

Don't boxrec it, if you haven't seen it, @PityTheFool:


----------



## Stephen H\sson

what happening with Kazuto Ioka next title defence


----------



## Flea Man

Myself and @Bogotazo talk about the little guys that fought in Japan this week on the latest podcast


----------



## Axe Murderer

Lester1583 said:


> WTF is this shit, @Axe Murderer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confidence = good.
> Arrogance = LKO.
> 
> Another dominican disappointment.


It was bound to happen....Dominicans make some money and turn to shit....Too many Cervejas and too many senoritas.....less training =more arrogance.... thats the dominican way...I've seen this movie too many times....

BTW Casimero just lost to a complete unknown ....And i thought he could give Srisaket a tough fight :sad5


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> BTW Casimero just lost to a complete unknown ....And i thought he could give Srisaket a tough fight :sad5


Fuck, fuck, fuck.

I was about to favor him to geisha that Hentai abomination once and for all.

How could Pit Bull Casimero lose to a boy (?) who looks like this?!


----------



## sugarshane_24

Flea Man said:


> Myself and @Bogotazo talk about the little guys that fought in Japan this week on the latest podcast


Let me know if I can join there sometimes.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> WTF is this shit, @Axe Murderer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confidence = good.
> Arrogance = LKO.
> 
> Another dominican disappointment.


On the other hand, Rojas vs Mares would be a total WAR. Nice fight to make sometime down the line.


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> Ice skating


How big of a waste of talent was O.Canizales?

On a scale of 1 Grigorian to 10 Grigorians.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> How big of a waste of talent was O.Canizales?
> 
> On a scale of 1 Grigorian to 10 Grigorians.


A lot of talented midgets suffered from lack of unifications from 80's onwards.

I'd say....9 Grigorians


----------



## Axe Murderer

Lester1583 said:


> How big of a waste of talent was O.Canizales?
> 
> On a scale of 1 Grigorian to 10 Grigorians.


Grigorian Scale :lol:

It depends on how you score his fights with Vazquez and Jones...From what i remember i think i had him beating Jones and drawing with Vazquez.....His only clear cut loss in his career was agains Paul Gonzalez in their first fight....But when you look at some of the guys he fought in his prime and consider the talent he had its a bit disapointing to say the least....Probably 7 Grigorians....


----------



## dyna

Hinata Murata is coming for the P4P top spot.


----------



## Eoghan

Axe Murderer said:


> It was bound to happen....Dominicans make some money and turn to shit....Too many Cervejas and too many senoritas.....less training =more arrogance.... thats the dominican way...I've seen this movie too many times....
> 
> BTW Casimero just lost to a complete unknown ....And i thought he could give Srisaket a tough fight :sad5


@sugarshane_24 could Jonas Sultan be a dark horse? Had never heard of him before the Casimero fight but I see that he beat Sonny Boy Jaro in his last fight, has he got something about him or did Casimero just have a shocker?


----------



## sugarshane_24

Eoghan said:


> @sugarshane_24 could Jonas Sultan be a dark horse? Had never heard of him before the Casimero fight but I see that he beat Sonny Boy Jaro in his last fight, has he got something about him or did Casimero just have a shocker?


I'm also surprised as I was rooting for Casimero and Jaro was already a spent force. Sultan is slowly looking like a real deal as he now has 2 former champs on his record. By the looks of it, he does seem like a wild card.

Here's something interesting though. Sultan is supposed to be the next challenger to Ancajas. Guess what he said:

https://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sport/boxing-mma/182470-humble-sultan-improve-ancajas


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Hmmm.


Srisaket is a fan of hair metal - Ratt especially


----------



## Lester1583

Takuma Inoue's latest fight


----------



## Pedderrs

@Flea Man What can you tell me about Fernando Montiel mate?

I've obviously seen his most high profile fights but I think I'm going to delve a bit deeper.


----------



## Zopilote

Pedderrs said:


> @Flea Man What can you tell me about Fernando Montiel mate?
> 
> I've obviously seen his most high profile fights but I think I'm going to delve a bit deeper.


Check out his fight against Luis Melendez if you haven't yet.

Absolute WAR!


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> It's extremely, extremely rare when a fighter can switch between a classic textbook economical compact counterpunching and a relentless wide (but never wild) punching aggression.
> 
> El Zurdo was one of those few.
> 
> He is also the reason why it's borderline insulting to see a fighter of Winstone's calibur rated below certain super middleweight WBO champs from Wales.
> 
> Epic trilogy with a certified ATG - almost dead even fights - wins over solid contenders, no ducking, Jose "Fuck Clay" Legra.
> 
> Reward?


I endorse the greatness of this post.

Was thinking about SSR in fantasy bouts against Moon and Laciar. What are folks opinions on where his chin and power stack up? Is his chin undentable? Is his power just quality or is it herculean next level? Will the Inoue/SSR/Estrada trio sorting itself out or will Inoue run away to BW and be a disappointment?


----------



## Flea Man

Pedderrs said:


> @Flea Man What can you tell me about Fernando Montiel mate?
> 
> I've obviously seen his most high profile fights but I think I'm going to delve a bit deeper.


How the Hell did I miss this?!?

Yeah, Montiel was very good, skilled fighter, could bang.

Obviously Hasegawa is his best win, but he gave a decent account of himself pre-prime against Too Sharp.

His WBO reign was a typical reign of terror though: the defining fight would've been Mijares obviously and it didn't happen. So for me--as aforementioned--his best win was at bantam.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> I endorse the greatness of this post.
> 
> Was thinking about SSR in fantasy bouts against Moon and Laciar. What are folks opinions on where his chin and power stack up? Is his chin undentable? Is his power just quality or is it herculean next level? Will the Inoue/SSR/Estrada trio sorting itself out or will Inoue run away to BW and be a disappointment?


If these guys essentially fight a round robin tournament--or straight elimination really--the victor will probably be the greatest super flyweight of all time.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> If these guys essentially fight a round robin tournament--or straight elimination really--the victor will probably be the greatest super flyweight of all time.


For the first three seconds after reading your comment i thought you had lost your mind then i realized we're talking about Super Fly's, that's reasonable. The Laciar and Moon fights is what i was hoping you would respond to, you've left me unfulfilled. I'll cope but its a plight.

Briedis/Perez was an abortion.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> Was thinking about SSR in fantasy bouts against Moon and Laciar.


Srisaket's power is very good.
Especially to the body.
He's heavy handed and his punches, even though he isn't really a precise puncher, have that sharpness that hurts even if they land on the arms.

His chin is solid - although he was hurt by Gonzo's punches in the last round of their first fight.

If Laciar was bigger/a natural super fly he would've beaten Sri in a competitive close fight a la his win Antoine Montero.

Nobody fucks with Kill Moon at super fly.
Simple as that.
A natural, tough, hard punching, very good bantamweight Khaokor lost his prime, chin and health while trying to survive the power of the Korean Bulldozer.

Moon stops Sri in a brutal war.

Proof?

Maradona - Laciar sparring:




@Axe Murderer 

This house is clean.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> For the first three seconds after reading your comment i thought you had lost your mind then i realized we're talking about Super Fly's, that's reasonable. The Laciar and Moon fights is what i was hoping you would respond to, you've left me unfulfilled. I'll cope but its a plight.
> 
> Briedis/Perez was an abortion.


Funny, as I'm watching a lot of Roman today ;-) For me he's the no.1 115lber of all time.


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> Funny, as I'm watching a lot of Roman today ;-) For me he's the no.1 115lber of all time.


The Roman/Laciar Trilogy is next on my viewing, The Zapata fight too which i'v never seen.



Lester1583 said:


> Srisaket's power is very good.
> Especially to the body.
> He's heavy handed and his punches, even though he isn't really a precise puncher, have that sharpness that hurts even if they land on the arms.
> 
> His chin is solid - although he was hurt by Gonzo's punches in the last round of their first fight.
> 
> Nobody fucks with Kill Moon at super fly.
> Simple as that.
> A natural, tough, hard punching, very good bantamweight Khaokor lost his prime, chin and health while trying to survive the power of the Korean Bulldozer.


SSR's right hook to the body is beautiful don't understand why more southpaw's don't throw it more he digs it in beautifully. That with the sweeping Jirov liver shot and you'd have a nightmare of a fighter.

Gonzalez hurt him to the body in the middle of the fight too.

Ya hard to imagine someone outslugging Moon i'm wondering if he could approach the opposition necessary to recreate the horrorfest that was the first Konadu fight. Ever seen the amateur fight of Moon brutalizing Paul Banke?

That said could Venice Bus Station take Moon at 115? Venice is a guy IDKSA aside from watching the Herrera fight a few years ago and Flea's idolatry of him.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> The Roman/Laciar Trilogy is next on my viewing, The Zapata fight too which i'v never seen.
> 
> SSR's right hook to the body is beautiful don't understand why more southpaw's don't throw it more he digs it in beautifully. That with the sweeping Jirov liver shot and you'd have a nightmare of a fighter.
> 
> Gonzalez hurt him to the body in the middle of the fight too.
> 
> Ya hard to imagine someone outslugging Moon i'm wondering if he could approach the opposition necessary to recreate the horrorfest that was the first Konadu fight. Ever seen the amateur fight of Moon brutalizing Paul Banke?
> 
> That said could Venice Bus Station take Moon at 115? Venice is a guy IDKSA aside from watching the Herrera fight a few years ago and Flea's idolatry of him.


When you consider that Borkorsor was a good enough boxer to outjab Salavarria, and as beastly a man to outfight Betulio Gonzalez, and big enough to be a strong bantam and beat up Rafael Herrera, you'd have to think he had the all-round skill set and physicality to replicate what Khaokor did to Moon up at bantam.


----------



## Flea Man

Moon is the George Foreman of the sub-bantams. It's indisputable. The man was an absolute monster with sandbags for fists and a chin of iron.


----------



## Vysotsky

Lester1583 said:


> His chin is solid - although he was hurt by Gonzo's punches in the last round of their first fight.


I refrained from commenting on this as i was in the middle of rewatching their first fight which i just finished. I don't think he was actually hurt and if he was it wasn't noticeable. Beginning in round 10 he started actually using defense, quite nicely in that round especially as Gonzalez was consistently missing very badly. The stint in the 12th when he ran a little was just an amateur boxing keep away thing as i think he believed he was ahead. SSR was definitely hurt to the body towards the end of the 6th.

114-114

SSR 1,2,7,9,10,11
RCG 3,4,5,6,8,12

KD and deduction were both 10-8 rounds with rounds 3 and 8 as possible swing round with both going to RG. Change either of those and SSR wins.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Lester1583 said:


> Srisaket's power is very good.
> Especially to the body.
> He's heavy handed and his punches, even though he isn't really a precise puncher, have that sharpness that hurts even if they land on the arms.
> 
> His chin is solid - although he was hurt by Gonzo's punches in the last round of their first fight.
> 
> If Laciar was bigger/a natural super fly he would've beaten Sri in a competitive close fight a la his win Antoine Montero.
> 
> Nobody fucks with Kill Moon at super fly.
> Simple as that.
> A natural, tough, hard punching, very good bantamweight Khaokor lost his prime, chin and health while trying to survive the power of the Korean Bulldozer.
> 
> Moon stops Sri in a brutal war.
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Maradona - Laciar sparring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Axe Murderer
> 
> This house is clean.


Thats Gold....Nobody can fuck with that post....Thats the post of the year right there....It could only be better if it had a clip of Moon playing football:yep


----------



## Flea Man

Axe Murderer said:


> Thats Gold....Nobody can fuck with that post....Thats the post of the year right there....It could only be better if it had a clip of Moon playing football:yep


I have a clip of Moon hiking up some mountains if this helps? :lol:


----------



## Vysotsky

Misha Aloyan won the WBC Silver title in his 2nd pro bout at 115. Didn't even know. Looks to have transitioned to the pros very nice and is 5'4 1/2" same height as Inoue. Excellent addition to Super Fly.


----------



## Flea Man

Vysotsky said:


> Misha Aloyan won the WBC Silver title in his 2nd pro bout at 115. Didn't even know. Looks to have transitioned to the pros very nice and is 5'4 1/2" same height as Inoue. Excellent addition to Super Fly.


How many APB fights did he have?


----------



## Vysotsky

Flea Man said:


> How many APB fights did he have?


5 and won the title against Mexican Emigdio who is quality. So not many.


----------



## Lester1583

Vysotsky said:


> I refrained from commenting on this as i was in the middle of rewatching their first fight which i just finished. I don't think he was actually hurt and if he was it wasn't noticeable. The stint in the 12th when he ran a little was just an amateur boxing keep away thing as i think he believed he was ahead.


Rewatched it.

You're right - Sri wasn't hurt.
He felt those punches and needed a breather but he wasn't really hurt.



Vysotsky said:


> Ever seen the amateur fight of Moon brutalizing Paul


I think you posted it a couple of years ago.

Can't remember a thing about it, to be honest.



Vysotsky said:


> That said could Venice Bus Station take Moon at 115?


Skill-wise and style-wise he's the man for the job.

He was outsized by a natural bantam though and didn't look physically as impressive at the weight as Khaokor.



Flea Man said:


> Me and my bizarre ratings


The amount of respect The Immortal One commands is truly awe-inspiring.

So godlike Khaosai's status is, he doesn't even enter discussions.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Flea Man said:


> Moon is the George Foreman of the sub-bantams. It's indisputable. The man was an absolute monster with sandbags for fists and a chin of iron.


How do you rate prime Peñalosa at 115 head to head with the greats?


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> How do you rate prime Peñalosa at 115 head to head with the greats?


Yup, Srisaket is the kind of fighter that would bring the best out Penalosa's lethargic ass.


----------



## Flea Man

sugarshane_24 said:


> How do you rate prime Peñalosa at 115 head to head with the greats?


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....he-8-greatest-super-flyweights-gerry-penalosa


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


Is it possible to outG Limon?

And speaking of horrifical bodysnatching - you have obviously seen Limon-Chung Il Choi?

The most non-telegraphed counter right hand ever caught on film?


----------



## Lester1583

Jibran promised KO!
@Zopilote 
@Kingboxer 
@Axe Murderer


----------



## Lester1583

He has come back to reign





It's not even that skullcrushing power - it's dem skills that are gonna destroy Chocolol, once he stops running from El Nica.

@Axe Murderer


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> He has come back to reign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even that skullcrushing power - it's dem skills that are gonna destroy Chocolol, once he stops running from El Nica.
> 
> @Axe Murderer


I'm not going to ask if there's anything he can't do.
The answer is obvious.

But is there something he won't do?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> But is there something he won't do?


Never


----------



## Axe Murderer

Lester1583 said:


> He has come back to reign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even that skullcrushing power - it's dem skills that are gonna destroy Chocolol, once he stops running from El Nica.
> 
> @Axe Murderer


I look at it as if his career is starting now....the stuff before was like his amateur career....Now ppl will see how good El Nica really is....Hes going to destroy everyone from Srisaket up to lomachenko....On his path to pound for pound glory.....All hail El Nica....


----------



## Lester1583

Robbery of the Century




@Zopilote 
@Axe Murderer 
@dkos 
@Chinny


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Do you feel that Guveara should have won


----------



## Lester1583

- Countahpunch da sucka.
- It's the body, Juan. Remove the liver and the head will fall.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Man, Ancajas-Conlan is already this weekend.

WAR JERWIN!!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931170507067678721


----------



## Mexi-Box

sugarshane_24 said:


> Man, Ancajas-Conlan is already this weekend.
> 
> WAR JERWIN!!!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931170507067678721


Not the best of cards, but Anacajas/Conlan is a good fight. Will be great to see Frampton again, though.


----------



## Zopilote

sugarshane_24 said:


> Man, Ancajas-Conlan is already this weekend.
> 
> WAR JERWIN!!!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931170507067678721


Haven't seen much of Conlan but Ancajas is hella fun to watch!


----------



## Drew101

Milan Melindo vs Ryuichi Taguchi in a partial 108lb unification match on New Year's Eve! 

May have to wait to pick your year end awards until this fight is done. :happy


----------



## Lester1583

Forever


----------



## Lester1583

Before the Eyebrow-Plucking Era


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Before the Eyebrow-Plucking Era


Hey Lester,

Remember that convo we were having some time ago regarding who had the best right hands in recent times?

Where would Chapo fall in all this? Dude had great timing and ridiculous power in that right hand shot.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Where would Chapo fall in all this? Dude had great timing and ridiculous power in that right hand shot.


Rosario is a notch below Chavez/Mayweather/prime Hopkins - non-telegraphed+timing+impossible to avoid.

He was a bit more obvious with it - just your classic textbook puncher.

Very good punching technique though - better than, say, Floyd's.


----------



## Lester1583

49-0


----------



## Trail

Got this on tonight.

I strongly recommend...


----------



## Lester1583

Old School & Obscure
Happy Lora - Metralleta Lopez




@Vic
@Axe Murderer
@Zopilote


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


Is it me or does this fake Chavez looks a bit flabby and filipino?!
Pacfuck weinstein'd DobbyZ into mocking the great JC!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> When times were simple


Timing is an overused and often misused word nowadays.

But Carlos Ortiz is the definition of timing.

Long before the Mayweather checkhook generation he was counterpunching ATG's without having to rely on superior athleticism.

A good rare interview with the Pride of Puerto Rico:





The man is half-forgotten even by his own people today.

But then again what can you expect from the Island of Rainbow Champs?


----------



## Mexi-Box

Lester1583 said:


> Is it me or does this fake Chavez looks a bit flabby and filipino?!
> Pacfuck weinstein'd DobbyZ into mocking the great JC!


From the side, he looks like Chavez Jr. when he got chubby. At the very least, they didn't pick an actor that was 10x's his size like they did with Duran.


----------



## Axe Murderer

Lester1583 said:


> Old School & Obscure
> Happy Lora - Metralleta Lopez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vic
> @Axe Murderer
> @Zopilote


Awesome find....Cheers Lester....will watch it later....

Speaking of finds dont know if this been posted but its some footage of a young pre-title Chavez....






@Mexi-Box 
@Zopilote


----------



## Lester1583

Axe Murderer said:


> Speaking of finds dont know if this been posted


We don't fuck around, Axe


Cristiano stole Messi's hormones said:


> Check this out!
> 
> One of the earliest available JC fights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 6 rounds but still.
> 
> Chavez is noticeably raw here - not yet immaculately balanced, more hittable and is fighting more like a boxer-puncher.
> 
> By the way, he was the underdog against Azabache.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

Ancajas has signed with Uncle Bob, thus destining him to fight solid but unspectacular opponents for the rest of his days. 

Shame because that all but rules him out of getting involved with the brilliant superfly series


----------



## sugarshane_24

Thomas Crewz said:


> Ancajas has signed with Uncle Bob, thus destining him to fight solid but unspectacular opponents for the rest of his days.
> 
> Shame because that all but rules him out of getting involved with the brilliant superfly series


You have Pac to thank for that.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Cuadras and Arroyo are supposed to be fighting. Brilliant fight.


----------



## Zopilote

Mexi-Box said:


> Cuadras and Arroyo are supposed to be fighting. Brilliant fight.


McJoe or McWilliams??


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> McJoe or McWilliams??


The Puncher!

Another hardcore card of the year?


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The Puncher!
> 
> Another hardcore card of the year?


Fuck yes!


----------



## Ivan Drago

Thoughts on Daigo Higa?

I've watched a few of his bouts, seems very talented and packing dynamite although quite rough around the edges.

His patience in the Hernandez fight impressed me against a tough opponent stylistically.

Only 22, I reckon he could move up to the already stacked 115 after a few more fights and make waves as his power would carry.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Kill with Power


----------



## Lester1583

Kazuto Ioka has retired


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> The horror... the horror...


The punch that ended Javier Mendoza's career:


----------



## FloydPatterson

off topic and a bit random, but Salvador Sanchez is listed as 5'6...but there is no way in hell that's true . Watching the fight with Pat Ford and Ford who is 5'10 only has an inch or two on Sal. Sanchez's correct height has to be in the 5'8 range

5'6 must've been his height when he first went pro


----------



## Zopilote

FloydPatterson said:


> off topic and a bit random, but Salvador Sanchez is listed as 5'6...but there is no way in hell that's true . Watching the fight with Pat Ford and Ford who is 5'10 only has an inch or two on Sal. Sanchez's correct height has to be in the 5'8 range
> 
> 5'6 must've been his height when he first went pro


Yeah I have always thought Sanchez was around the 5'8" range.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is there any news on Andrew Selby's or Paddy Barne's next fight


----------



## Lester1583

Saldivar stage diving after Seki 2 is absolute legendness.


----------



## Lester1583

Pink Attack.
Higa KO1 Fuentes


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> Pink Attack.
> Higa KO1 Fuentes


Fuentes trying to make it look like he beat the ten count and he can still continue while deep inside thanking the referee for stopping it.


----------



## Atlas

Hope Higa fights Andrew Selby soon. If I'm not mistaken he has to fight Muhammed Wassem next.

Not seen Waseem fight but I've heard he is decent.


----------



## FloydPatterson

sugarshane_24 said:


> Fuentes trying to make it look like he beat the ten count and he can still continue while deep inside thanking the referee for stopping it.


tried to get extra time by spitting the mouthpiece out, smh


----------



## rjjfan

sugarshane_24 said:


> Fuentes trying to make it look like he beat the ten count and he can still continue while deep inside thanking the referee for stopping it.


Honestly, it looks like Fuentes had a rough weight cut and was drained. That said, I am not familiar with him, maybe thats the way he fights.


----------



## sugarshane_24

rjjfan said:


> Honestly, it looks like Fuentes had a rough weight cut and was drained. That said, I am not familiar with him, maybe thats the way he fights.


Somewhat. He's tall but he loves to move forward and doesn't hesitate to rumble.


----------



## Lester1583

Juan "Blue Steel" Marquez and Manny Delon


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> - Culeros!


Just rewatched Marquez - Chris John.

What an amazingly caring balls-loving individual the referee is.


----------



## Thomas Crewz

So is Mcdonnell vs Inuoe happening then? 

Jamie was talking about it after the GavinMcD fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Thomas Crewz said:


> So is Mcdonnell vs Inuoe happening then?


Officially confirmed.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/naoya-inoue-to-face-jamie-mcdonnell-on-may-25th


----------



## Eoghan

It'll be interesting to see if Inoue can stop McDonnell. He looked a wee bit predictable against Nieves, who was tough as fuck but oh so negative. Now he's up in weight against a decent, awkward fighter who is huge at the weight, I don't see Jamie winning, but he can frustrate Inoue for sure. Only thing is he may be tight at the weight, he's been talking about moving up for a while now


----------



## Lester1583

Abominator of 4 Mayhemic Winds and Bestial Offensor said:


> Old School & Obscure
> Happy Lora - Metralleta Lopez


A very good example of timing and textbook compact boxing vs natural reflexes and superior speed.

In fact, the fight was close enough to be considered controversial.

Only at close quarters HL was able to impose himself due to his radar and quickness.

But true to his nature, HL didn't even notice it and continued to showboat instead of making adjustments.


----------



## Sweet Pea

Lester1583 said:


> But true to his nature, HL didn't even notice it and continued to showboat instead of making adjustments.


:lol:True. It angers me watching some of his fights when factoring in how talented he was.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Think Inoue might get McDonnell out of there late, think it's winnable for Jamie though, or at least he can make it close


----------



## Matty lll

Currently watching Kosei Tanaka vs Ronnie Baldonado, pretty decent fight..Ronnie landing a few nice body shots, but Kosei with better defense + landing much cleaner shots and putting combos together nicely. This happened in round 3 :lol: -


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Matty lll said:


> Currently watching Kosei Tanaka vs Ronnie Baldonado, pretty decent fight..Ronnie landing a few nice body shots, but Kosei with better defense + landing much cleaner shots and putting combos together nicely. This happened in round 3 :lol: -


ha wow, skimmed through the fight and hadn't seen that, that's crazy, intense that is, like a midget version of Trinidad-Mayorga


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


Chocolol - Jibran on the undercard of GGG-TBE!

Redemption time!


----------



## Lester1583

Sweet Pea said:


> :lol:True. It angers me watching some of his fights when factoring in how talented he was.


Rewatched Whitaker - Nelson.

Some rounds were perfect.
Some of the greatest pure boxing ever.
No more, no less.

And then he gets mesmerized by Azumah's leg.


----------



## Lester1583

Canelo-GGG got you upset, @Zopilote?

Let Finito cheer you up a little


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Canelo-GGG got you upset, @Zopilote?
> 
> Let Finito cheer you up a little


Finito simply can not do wrong!


----------



## Lester1583

Young prime Rosario before he abandoned his boxing skills




















Dat movement.

@Zopilote
@Axe Murderer
@Vic
@Phantom
@Vysotsky 
@dyna
@Chinny


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


> Young prime Rosario before he abandoned his boxing skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat movement.
> 
> @Zopilote
> @Axe Murderer
> @Vic
> @Phantom
> @Vysotsky
> @dyna
> @Chinny


Rosario was such a pleasure to watch back then...before that love affair with his power began. I remember the "sudden death" of Edwin Viruet back then and thought Edwin was just spectacular...hell, even Duran couldn't stop Viruet...or even deck him.
Question for you Lester...how do you compare this early Rosario with my favorite Puerto Rican fighter...the great Bazooka Gomez? Was Rosario a woulda/shoulda/coulda been had he had stayed of that "total trajectory" that he was on?


----------



## Lester1583

Phantom said:


> Question for you Lester...how do you compare this early Rosario with my favorite Puerto Rican fighter...the great Bazooka Gomez? Was Rosario a woulda/shoulda/coulda been had he had stayed of that "total trajectory" that he was on?


I've actually compared them in the past a couple of times.

Rosario did fight a bit like Bazooka.

Rosario wasn't as talented but he certainly was on the right path early in his career.

Much stiffer in the upper body, less improvisational and more hittable - but a heavier hitter though - a genuinely devastating puncher.

At least Gomez abandoned his skills once he achieved greatness - Rosario didn't even have true prime - he was already morphing into a pure puncher by the time he gained championship experience.

I've seen people routinely rate Trinidad over him.

That's nobody's fault but Rosario's - as he was definitely a better fighter who should've achieved more.


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


> I've actually compared them in the past a couple of times.
> 
> Rosario did fight a bit like Bazooka.
> 
> Rosario wasn't as talented but he certainly was on the right path early in his career.
> 
> Much stiffer in the upper body, less improvisational and more hittable - but a heavier hitter though - a genuinely devastating puncher.
> 
> At least Gomez abandoned his skills once he achieved greatness - Rosario didn't even have true prime - he was already morphing into a pure puncher by the time he gained championship experience.
> 
> I've seen people routinely rate Trinidad over him.
> 
> That's nobody's fault but Rosario's - as he was definitely a better fighter who should've achieved more.


Perfect post...and my sentiments exactly! "Stiffer" and less flexible than Gomez...and you're right as hell about that punch of his...oh man, could he hit!


----------



## Batkilt

I forgot about Daigo Higa vs. Cristofer Rosales until reading Boxing News yesterday. Rosales is a decent fighter, but a step below Higa. Anyone expecting Rosales to survive into the later rounds, or should it be another early stoppage?


----------



## Batkilt

Well, my last post aged well...


----------



## thehook13

Bodyshot by Rungvisai causes opponent to start vomiting on the ring


----------



## Eoghan

Why would you do this to us, Ruenroeng (actually I'm pretty sure why, still sad though)

http://boxrec.com/en/event/767140/2238833


----------



## thehook13

Carlos Cuadras Enters Rehab To Deal With Drug Issues


----------



## Lester1583

50-0.

It happened:





TBE.
@bballchump11
@dkos
@dyna
@Zopilote
@turbotime


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> 50-0.
> 
> It happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBE.
> @bballchump11
> @dkos
> @dyna
> @Zopilote


I'll have to celebrate this!


----------



## Stephen H\sson

What is the latest on the WBC Bantamweight Title situation


----------



## Divi253

https://www.boxingscene.com/sor-rungvisai-struggling-mentally-return-postponed--128062

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/detail/national/30345188

Rungvisai splits with 14-year girlfriend, is apparently struggling mentally and has to postpone his next fight. Was about to get married in about a week it looks like, then she suddenly drops him. On top of the world after the Gonzalez wins only to be brought to your knees by the person you think has your back like no other. Damn.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Divi253 said:


> https://www.boxingscene.com/sor-rungvisai-struggling-mentally-return-postponed--128062
> 
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/detail/national/30345188
> 
> Rungvisai splits with 14-year girlfriend, is apparently struggling mentally and has to postpone his next fight. Was about to get married in about a week it looks like, then she suddenly drops him. On top of the world after the Gonzalez wins only to be brought to your knees by the person you think has your back like no other. Damn.


Wow, that'd be devastating. They were both poor as shit and to throw all of that struggle away. Damn, poor dude.


----------



## Divi253

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, that'd be devastating. They were both poor as shit and to throw all of that struggle away. Damn, poor dude.


Yeah as soon as you get big recognition and are about to get married she bounces and pictures of her and another dude pop up almost immediately. Completely fucked him up I'm sure.


----------



## Sweet Pea

Why would she leave now of all times? Doesn't really strike me as a money grubbing move. Will wait for more info. Damn shame, though.


----------



## nuclear

so is it true srisaket put most of his assets in his ex girl's name? if so, _ouch_


----------



## Eoghan

Should be an excellent weekend of action, four decent fights over two days. @sugarshane_24 who you backing for Ancajas-Sultan?


----------



## Eoghan

Budler pulled off the upset against Taguchi, happy for him, wasn't sure where he was heading after he lost to Melindo


----------



## sugarshane_24

Eoghan said:


> Should be an excellent weekend of action, four decent fights over two days. @sugarshane_24 who you backing for Ancajas-Sultan?


The boxing analyst in me picks Ancajas simply for being a much more proven fighter. His best wins are as step above Sultan.

The boxing fan in me picks Ancajas simply because I have seen and judged his fights when he was still a six rounder (i have officially scored fights of two world champions now, Sonny Boy Jaro and Ancajas :smile), plus he trains in the same province that I live, and lastly I am not exactly a fan of ALA stable.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Y'all musta forgot!


How did G's use to promote the fight?

Maybe they talked shit on Twitter?

Or maybe they posted some stupid memes on Instagram?

Or maybe they ducked each other for years to marinate it?

Fuck no.

They promoted fights by fighting.

1 months before one of the biggest events of the year:





1 month - let that sink in.

Notice that Chavez was only mildly irritated - such was the irresistible force of Macho's personality - just good ol' friendly trash talk.

And then they kicked the shit out of each other (well, JC mostly did the kicking) for 12 rounds.

Hugged, went partying, did coke.

Zero fucks given.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> How did G's use to promote the fight?
> 
> Maybe they talked shit on Twitter?
> 
> Or maybe they posted some stupid memes on Instagram?
> 
> Or maybe they ducked each other for years to marinate it?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> They promoted fights by fighting.
> 
> 1 months before one of the biggest events of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 month - let that sink in.
> 
> Notice that Chavez was only mildly irritated - such was the irresistible force of Macho's personality - just good ol' friendly trash talk.
> 
> And then they kicked the shit out of each other (well, JC mostly did the kicking) for 12 rounds.
> 
> Hugged, went partying, did coke.
> 
> Zero fucks given.


They don't make 'em like they used to anymore.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> They don't make 'em like they used to anymore.


The first ever Gilberto Roman avatar in the history of internet.

Mexico's top 15/top 20, a contender for the best super flyweight ever - dies young and you can't even find more than a dozen photos of him.

Conspiracy?

- I fucking did it!


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> The first ever Gilberto Roman avatar in the history of internet.
> 
> Mexico's top 15/top 20, a contender for the best super flyweight ever - dies young and you can't even find more than a dozen photos of him.
> 
> Conspiracy?
> 
> - I fucking did it!


Been watching a lot of Roman lately. Wonderful little fighter. Yeh, about top 15 Mexican sounds right, and the SuperFly GOAT IMO. Also gives Arguello and Zarate a run for their money on the mustache game!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Been watching a lot of Roman lately.


It doesn't have the same timeless hatred, but the Laciar trilogy is easily on par with Morales-Barrera skill-wise.


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> It doesn't have the same timeless hatred, but the Laciar trilogy is easily on par with Morales-Barrera skill-wise.


Excellent series indeed! The infighting is better in this series IMO.

What did you think of the result for the first fight? I've always heard that razor close fights always get scored as draws in Argentina. I may be biased, but I honestly think Roman edged it. Laciar is a freaking tank though, and very relentless.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> I may be biased, but I honestly think Roman edged it.


I'm fine with the official decision.

It's just one of those close fights where it's all about subjective criteria - basically, what do you prefer: Roman's non-stop elite jabbing and superior ring generalship in the second half or Laciar's wild yet calculated hooks in the first.

The problem is both were also good at defending themselves - there were only a couple of clean round-decisive shots from each fighter.

By the way, it _looked_ like Laciar slightly hurt Roman with the right hand in the 6th - and Roman slightly hurt Laciar to the body in the 9th.



Zopilote said:


> The infighting is better in this series IMO.


It is.



Zopilote said:


> I've always heard that razor close fights always get scored as draws in Argentina.


There was a rule that a margin less than 4 points results in a draw.

Monzon, Locche old fights, etc.



Zopilote said:


> Laciar is a freaking tank though, and very relentless.


And versatile to boot - I've seen him fight off the backfoot and school fools mini-Galindez-style.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


>


You don't even need to see his fights to realize this man didn't even know the meaning of "fucking around".

G personified


----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


> You don't even need to see his fights to realize this man didn't even know the meaning of "fucking around".
> 
> G personified


Correct me if I'm wrong, but that man was the influence of Yory Boy's headdress.


----------



## Lester1583

sugarshane_24 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but that man was the influence of Yory Boy's headdress.


Of every Mexican Chick Magnet.

I know for a fact that this getup is unbeatable.

@Zopilote told me.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


>


Before Vasyl Lomachenko, there was Orlando Canizales.


----------



## BobDigi5060

I'm really looking forward to the Mikey Garcia and Robert Easter fight. It's a 50/50 fight that one can go either way!


----------



## rjjfan

Zopilote said:


> Before Vasyl Lomachenko, there was Orlando Canizales.


With more meat in his punches.


----------



## turbotime

Sweet Pea said:


> Why would she leave now of all times? Doesn't really strike me as a money grubbing move. Will wait for more info. Damn shame, though.


Women don't like to be outshone.


----------



## Kingboxer

rjjfan said:


> With more meat in his punches.


But less of a gas tank, or atleast, less consistency of maintaining that footwork, defensive awareness and offensive output throughout a full 12 round fight, every minute.

Canizales is P4P, the best boxer to watch to me (so smooth and he looked to have everything). When I put people that got hyped off of those "Matrix" videos and HBO/ESPN hype of Loma, onto some Orlando they shut up bout "never before seen talent" real quick.

But I made sure not to show them the full fights. Against Seabrooks, the second time, to me his best and most beautiful performance of his career, Orlando still took his minutes to rest, went defensive and got touched up. A theme throughout his career that saw him have tougher fights with lesser fighters than he should of. Which, with a resume of only mediocre opponents in his prime, is all we can go off on.

Young Gomez however... the god. He had all that shit and a bag of chips. Loma can't compare.


----------



## Sweet Pea

Kingboxer said:


> But less of a gas tank, or atleast, less consistency of maintaining that footwork, defensive awareness and offensive output throughout a full 12 round fight, every minute.
> 
> Canizales is P4P, the best boxer to watch to me (so smooth and he looked to have everything). When I put people that got hyped off of those "Matrix" videos and HBO/ESPN hype of Loma, onto some Orlando they shut up bout "never before seen talent" real quick.
> 
> But I made sure not to show them the full fights. Against Seabrooks, the second time, to me his best and most beautiful performance of his career, Orlando still took his minutes to rest, went defensive and got touched up. A theme throughout his career that saw him have tougher fights with lesser fighters than he should of. Which, with a resume of only mediocre opponents in his prime, is all we can go off on.
> 
> Young Gomez however... the god. He had all that shit and a bag of chips. Loma can't compare.


Very good post.


----------



## Lester1583

Immortal Gladiators


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Immortal Gladiators


Their 2nd fight took place on my 23rd birthday. Greatest birthday gift evah!!


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Their 2nd fight took place on my 23rd birthday. Greatest birthday gift evah!!


Bonded by Blood


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


> How did G's use to promote the fight?
> 
> Maybe they talked shit on Twitter?
> 
> Or maybe they posted some stupid memes on Instagram?
> 
> Or maybe they ducked each other for years to marinate it?
> 
> Fuck no.
> 
> They promoted fights by fighting.
> 
> 1 months before one of the biggest events of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 month - let that sink in.
> 
> Notice that Chavez was only mildly irritated - such was the irresistible force of Macho's personality - just good ol' friendly trash talk.
> 
> And then they kicked the shit out of each other (well, JC mostly did the kicking) for 12 rounds.
> 
> Hugged, went partying, did coke.
> 
> Zero fucks given.


Camacho endured to the end like a man...I really respect him for going the distance...taking that brutal beating.


----------



## Lester1583

Zopilote said:


> Tired of your shit, Abel


Rewatched Pintor - Davila 2.

It's actually a very good razor-close fight.

The last third is a classic mexican action.

Davila is what a true boxer once was - a fighter who uses his excellent skillset to beat down his opponent.

You can tell he wasn't the strongest guy around - didn't even look like much of a threat








But the man simply refused to be a weakling.

Fought everyone - gave hell to almost anyone.

And Pintor is what the real mexican fighter is about - balanced, well-schooled, textbook , relentless and fearless.

Competitive tough fight - extremely close decision - Pintor's reaction?

Walks directly to Davila and shakes his hand - you can't disrespect your opponent with inappropriate screaming and jumping.

Pintor's celebration as they put the belt back on him?

A slight smile.

OG stuff.


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


>


Really good stuff!


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## boxing prospect

Ioka vs Nietes is said to be close to finalised for December 31st in Macau

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/ioka-vs-nietes-eyed-for-december-31st-in-macau


----------



## Zopilote

boxing prospect said:


> Ioka vs Nietes is said to be close to finalised for December 31st in Macau
> 
> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/ioka-vs-nietes-eyed-for-december-31st-in-macau


Awesome fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

boxing prospect said:


> Ioka vs Nietes is said to be close to finalised for December 31st in Macau
> 
> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/ioka-vs-nietes-eyed-for-december-31st-in-macau


https://www.manilatimes.net/nietes-battles-ioka-on-new-years-eve/473546/


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Will Ioka get a rematch with neties


----------



## dkos

Stephen H\sson said:


> Will Ioka get a rematch with neties


Doesn't look likely at the moment. The controversial nature of the decision meant you'd have hope the WBO called for an immediate rematch, but all they've done is drop Ioka from #3 to #5 in their rankings...


----------



## Stephen H\sson

The fighters ranked 1 & 2 are fighting each other tonight, Estradra who is ranked 3 is to fight the wbc champion in april and Funai who is ranked 4th is to fight the ibf champion


----------



## dkos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091392640740978688


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Has Juan Estrada recovered from injury yet and who with he fight next


----------

